# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Unpopular Opinion Thread

## Lunaire

Do you have an unpopular opinion?

What is it and why isn't it popular?

----------


## CloudMaker

Abortion is murder and should be abolished
Feminism is turning into a hate group
Donald Trump may be a shitty person but has been an alright president so far
I think all drugs should be legal 
If people want to prostitute that should be their free will and should pay taxes on it

----------


## Wishie

1. Meat-Eaters don't love animals  2. Meat-Eaters typically are selfish people  3.'Right to food' is legalizing murder

----------


## JamieWAgain

I think that I'm always the 'unpopular opinion' 

Do you know? No, just skip it. People don't generally like me. They think I'm conceited with her nose in the air. They're wrong (mostly) but I can be a bit arrogant?

But do you know, it's starting to matter less and less.
PS
I agree with Total Eclipse

----------


## JamieWAgain

I love very fine hand tooled handbags. 
If anyone else does too, I've never heard anyone admit to it.
they are an investment though. I bought one in Paris for 3000.00 and sold it to a young lady that wanted it because she couldn't have a baby. For 7500.00
Well, I guess she too appreciates fine things,
Not popular at the present moment.
Now I keep using fine handbags that are tattered but tattered with love.

I don't really drink, and if i do it has to have a straw in it like a bay breeze or pinacollada. (SP)  That's not popular.
I cant run as one leg is slightly longer then the other and i run like a duck, but i would LOVE to run.

presently i'm binging on 'this is us' but i think that's popular, not unpopular.

----------


## Antidote

> Abortion is murder and should be abolished
> Feminism is turning into a hate group
> Donald Trump may be a shitty person but has been an alright president so far
> I think all drugs should be legal 
> If people want to prostitute that should be their free will and should pay taxes on it



Are you male?

----------


## Cuchculan

Vegans are destroying the world we live in. Don't eat meat they say. So they feast on things that grow in the ground. Causing global warming. Eat meat. It is good for you. We were born to be hunters. So hunt. Or shop.  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Just love having a go at Vegans. The way they tear the plants from the grounds and eat them. We need those plants and greenery. They blame us on so much. Flip the coin over.

----------


## Otherside

Clean eating is a load of bullshit. You are not morally superior because you decide you're going to abstain from eating anything with flavour in it. And treating yourself to "a latte made with almond milk" on saturdays is not a treat. FFS, I drink coffee on a daily basis because I need it to wake up. And I will not feel ashamed for enjoying the large bag of microwaveable popcorn I just ate. Life is to short to go onto a silly diet.

Clean sleeping is also bollocks. Sorry, you want me to buy a ?40 pillowcase thats lined with bronze? And where on earth does the ?160 that I will need to put a bronze lined pillowcase on each pillow come from, may I ask? Get your head out of the central-London, upper-middleclass clouds and come back to reality. Most people do not have that money just lying around to spend on over-the-top expensive pillowcases.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes!!! Coffee is not a treat... it's a function. it's basically medicine that shouldn't be stopped. I could not do a "*coffee cleanse*" --- F that!!!!!! And mmmm pop-corn!!!! I don't understand people that are claiming either aren't "clean eating" as they are very healthy for people to consume?



The thought of that just frightens me.  :: 

As you said, F that. Something has to stop me from falling asleep.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Are you male?



I'm a female

----------


## Lunaire

> Clean eating is a load of bullshit. You are not morally superior because you decide you're going to abstain from eating anything with flavour in it. And treating yourself to "a latte made with almond milk" on saturdays is not a treat. FFS, I drink coffee on a daily basis because I need it to wake up. And I will not feel ashamed for enjoying the large bag of microwaveable popcorn I just ate. Life is to short to go onto a silly diet.



So are you saying that there are people who think they are morally superior for not drinking coffee? What is the logic behind that?  :: 

As for the last bit here -- are you also opposed to people going on diets?  :XD:

----------


## Cuchculan

I think everybody should be made donate their organs once they die. To help save the lives of others. We are dead. What good would they be to us? Should be made law. That they can harvest them from dead people. Families can not object. Seriously see no point in not making such a thing legal. You are buried or cremated. The organs just rot away with you or are burnt to ash. Think of all the lives that could be saved.

----------


## Otherside

> So are you saying that there are people who think they are morally superior for not drinking coffee? What is the logic behind that? 
> 
> As for the last bit here -- are you also opposed to people going on diets?



Nope. Couldn't care less what you do. Just opposed to people acting morally superior because of what they eat. as a lot of people on this "clean eating" diet do.

----------


## Otherside

> What is exactly a 'clean eating' diet? The whole gluten free, refine sugar free, oil free, grass fed-cows diet? Or are you talking more about the raw-juicing diets? I like fried, gluten, oil and carb way too much to do that.



It's a difficult one to define. I've seen many different definitions for it. Originally, it was about eating food as close to it's natural state as possible (buying/eating unprocessed foods, not having refined sugar, etc etc). Think they eat gluten though. 

Then there's the few crazies. The people who have to juice everything, eat everything raw, etc etc etc. Seen one say "avoid anything that comes in a can, box or a crate" because it won't be clean if you do that. Even the person who came up with the original idea has said its gotten out of hand. Gets a lot of bad press as well because it can supposedly cost more than a months mortgage payment to follow some of the recipes.

----------


## JamieWAgain

When I was 12 I made a list of 'you know you're mature when..." with my best friend. 
I contributed 'you know you're mature when you can drink coffee.'

I still can't drink it because I don't like the taste. I drink tea and Diet Coke for caffeine. I'm just not mature enough for coffee I guess. 

I like Trump and voted for him. 
Pro life. 
Pro 'walls'.
I'm pro equality for gays and all the alphabet
I'm afraid of Muslims.
I'm anti big government
I love to needlepoint. 
I work hard and rest hard 
I don't like bully's. 
Trump is not a Bully. 
I'm believe in our law enforcement and support them fully. 
I cry EVERY TIME I hear the National Anthem. 
My vision is bad so I hope my spelling is ok. 

Too bad if you don't like what I believe in. 
PS 
I don't like political correctness.

----------


## JamieWAgain

::): 
Feeling great!

----------


## JamieWAgain

Well, it seems I'm not through.

I believe in GOD.
I'm interested in all religions that worship GOD.
Not sure about Mormons. That religion seems weird.
What else is unpopular?
I love DIET COKE and the best formula is from Mcdonalds and I spend $!.60 on it every morning on my way to work.
Vegans are fine. But a true Vegan can't wear leather or eat eggs or anything that harms animals.
I don't like vegan handbags.
Don't tell me how to spend my own money as long as I pay my bills and pay my taxes.
My grandchildren rule my world.

That's it.

----------


## Lunaire

> Well, it seems I'm not through.
> 
> I believe in GOD.
> I'm interested in all religions that worship GOD.
> Not sure about Mormons. That religion seems weird.
> What else is unpopular?
> I love DIET COKE and the best formula is from Mcdonalds and I spend $!.60 on it every morning on my way to work.
> Vegans are fine. But a true Vegan can't wear leather or eat eggs or anything that harms animals.
> I don't like vegan handbags.
> ...



You sure went all out with an exhaustive list! Kudos!  ::):

----------


## Antidote

> I think everybody should be made donate their organs once they die.



I agree with this. And family shouldn't be allowed to override that. I'm on a donation register but haven't told my mum because she would be pissed, simply because she's grossed out by the harvesting organs aspect. A lot of people aren't donating for irrational, emotional reasons like her.

----------


## Antidote

Not sure how unpopular this is but I agree with voluntary euthanasia including for children.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Agreed.
I'm also on a donation list. But I understand people who haven't gotten there yet. When I was 15 I lost my best friend and her mother stood up at the funeral and said "today someone else is seeing with my daughter's eyes and today someone else is living with her kidneys.'
It made a powerful impression on me.
Her father was on the board for the right to life at a prominent Catholic University in Washington and was one of the first physicians that said 'no' to the pro choice advocates.
So, I was surprised but pleased to hear her mother speak.

----------


## Cuchculan

If we know we are dying and there is no way back I agree with assisted S. Should be able to pick our own time and go in peace. Living wills should be accepted in every country. Thus is you are in an accident and your heart stops, you might have it written up that you don't wish to be brought back to life. That is your choice. Also you don't want to be kept alive by any machines. Thus using the right the die.

----------


## Member11

There is nothing wrong with GMOs nor lab-grown foods.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I like my zombie show The Walking Dead. Not popular amongst(?) my peers or family. Too bad. I love it.
I don't think George Clooney is handsome. I never did. I think he's boring and boring looking.
I don't get the whole converse tennis shoes revival. I think they look silly.
Deer carry disease so that's what I think when I see a cute bambi deer. Disease.
I love the sound of rain, I love to watch the rain and I like/love to walk in the rain.
Pot smokers annoy me.
Ok, that's it for my unpopular thoughts tonight.

----------


## Wishie

Leggings look so ugly

----------


## Lunaire

I hate sports.  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> Leggings look so ugly



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Curious to hear if people think there should be age limit on giving birth? we read of a person in her late 50's have a new baby. The thing is keeping up with the new baby. They grow and they need a lot of attention. Need the parents to be very alert. By the time that baby is 5, for example, the mother might be 65. By 10 the mother would be 70. Would she be able to run around with the kid, playing, as most mothers like to do? I know in Italy a while back a woman had her first baby in her 60's. It just seems so wrong to me. Kid would be lucky to reach 20 and still have a mother. We all might have different views on the subject. I just think there is an age to have kids and then you missed the chance. Might be a loving mother in her 60's. Caring and kind. it is just far too old in my opinion.

----------


## Antidote

> I hate sports.



Me too.

----------


## Antidote

> Curious to hear if people think there should be age limit on giving birth? we read of a person in her late 50's have a new baby. The thing is keeping up with the new baby. They grow and they need a lot of attention. Need the parents to be very alert. By the time that baby is 5, for example, the mother might be 65. By 10 the mother would be 70. Would she be able to run around with the kid, playing, as most mothers like to do? I know in Italy a while back a woman had her first baby in her 60's. It just seems so wrong to me. Kid would be lucky to reach 20 and still have a mother. We all might have different views on the subject. I just think there is an age to have kids and then you missed the chance. Might be a loving mother in her 60's. Caring and kind. it is just far too old in my opinion.



If the woman is still naturally fertile I think it's okay. Having children tends to make you live longer anyway. If she went on fertility hormones and IVF to have a child at such an advanced age... then no, I think there should be a cut off age for that.

----------


## Antidote

> Leggings look so ugly



Can you post pics of what you mean?

----------


## L

> Curious to hear if people think there should be age limit on giving birth? we read of a person in her late 50's have a new baby. The thing is keeping up with the new baby. They grow and they need a lot of attention. Need the parents to be very alert. By the time that baby is 5, for example, the mother might be 65. By 10 the mother would be 70. Would she be able to run around with the kid, playing, as most mothers like to do? I know in Italy a while back a woman had her first baby in her 60's. It just seems so wrong to me. Kid would be lucky to reach 20 and still have a mother. We all might have different views on the subject. I just think there is an age to have kids and then you missed the chance. Might be a loving mother in her 60's. Caring and kind. it is just far too old in my opinion.



I would see each case as individual and would like to know the fathers health and social status also. Can he look after the child, can he play and run after it. Could the kid reach 20 and still have a father.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is my whole point. May have a father and mother who will be 80 plus when that kid reaches late teen years. Though many who have kids that old do so by way of IVF. That one in the UK who had 7 or 8 at once. Few years back. Sold the story to the news of the world. Made a small fortune out of it. Don't think any of the babies survived. They were all so tiny. All in trouble and fighting for their lives from day 1. It was just so wrong.

----------


## Ironman

> Yes!!! Coffee is not a treat... it's a function. it's basically medicine that shouldn't be stopped. I could not do a "coffee cleanse" --- F that!!!!!! And mmmm pop-corn!!!! I don't understand people that are claiming either aren't "clean eating" as they are very healthy for people to consume? 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's crazy xD







> The thought of that just frightens me. 
> 
> As you said, F that. Something has to stop me from falling asleep.



These completely caught me off-guard .

 This year has been so surreal - this week in particular. Caffeine has been a must.....and I am still tired - not getting enough sleep.

----------


## fetisha

I'm not a fan of the overrated tv shows walking dead,family guy, game of thrones orange is the new black and breaking bad

----------


## JamieWAgain

Are there any people that don't want ever to see a space launch?

I hope I can describe it properly as it just happened.

My neighbor came over and said the launch is in ten minutes and we put beach chairs on the lawn between our condos. (I,m in my robe with one eye taped closed, so who cares, she sure doesn't)

She brought her ipad so we could hear and see ground control counting down till launch...3....2....1....Launch....and i'm staring at her ipad and she screamed 2 seconds--2 SECONDS later--look up Jamie. There it was flying over our heads.

there are no words. it was a ball of beauiful fire launching a satellite into space. We watched and watched until 8 minutes later it released to back part and the gas/fire burned out and the satellite is barreling into space, our infinite galaxy. Probably to spy, but I'm focused on the ... on the...the amazement of the new frontier.

It was wonderful.

Next time we're going to have a launch party as our cheers brought out the whole neighbor hood.
And, we are going to see a launch up close and personal. Soon.

I'm just glad this girl, who it turns out to be 50 and from Boston but she looks 20, is my friend.

I challenge anyone to post something where we can all find a connection through beauty. Nature for instance.

Like Cuch's GREAT PHOTOS in the post random photos.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Fetisha I like the Walking Dead but don't watch the others.
My favorites are Grace and Frankie (or vice versa) Bloodline is my all time favorite, and on network I do love This is Us. Kate is a character I'm quite fond of and her weight has almost it's own identity.
I'm learning that she's a person with feelings, lovely, and I'm learning why and when she started to put the weight on.
So I'm all about understand and learning.
Not about ridiculing and being mean
We all suffer from something and sometimes it's harder to find that connection and easier to just push the other person away.
I'm off my pedestal now so your safe.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Unpopular opinion thread and you are not allowed express your opinion. What is the point in having the thread? What we express is opinions that are not popular.

----------


## Cuchculan

Include the word ' Censured ' in the title and I will be fine with it. LOL. No big deal really. Was just another thread. We were not having a go at any other members at all. No personal attacks. But I can understand how some people might get upset by some remarks. That is what can happen in such threads.

----------


## Cuchculan

You should hear Irish rap music. It is even worse than what you hear in the US. People from Ireland should not rap. They can't manage it. The strong Dublin accents. It is simply just crap. Listen to this rubbish.

----------


## L

I'd love to be a stay at home mom

----------


## fetisha

I don't like wearing make up

----------


## Antidote

> I'd love to be a stay at home mom



Yeah honestly. I'm 90% sure I don't want to have children but I don't get why it's seen as lazy or inadequate to want to stay at home and raise children. First of all, it's often still exhausting; you're essentially running a household and being a carer full time. Second of all, it's probably very rewarding for a lot of people who want to spend as much time as possible with their children watching them grow up. It makes sense to me that a parent would want to do that.

----------


## fetisha

I'm not a fan of the sun,  i like cloudy days

----------


## L

> I'm not a fan of the sun,  i like cloudy days



Oh me too. Not so much cloudy but I hate hot hot sunny days

----------


## Cuchculan

L, when do we ever get long hot sunny days?  ::D:

----------


## L

> L, when do we ever get long hot sunny days?



During our 3 day summer.
I went to malta once...in july...BAD IDEA!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I went to Spain once. They were seriously having a heatwave and warning locals not to go out during the day. What chance had us poor pale faced Irish got? But I love the sun, when we get it. You know the typical Irish person. Moans when it rains and moans when it is too hot.

----------


## Otherside

Factor fifty suncream is epic. 

I'm Scottish. I don't tan, and I'm pale as hell. I just go red. Doesn't matter how much I try, I'm not gonna go tanned.

It felt very awkward in California. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

11666155_10153288423410100_2979950494570093519_n.jpg

----------


## L

Sunburn is the worst, I feel the pain. I use the highest sun lotion I can get my hands on. 

I like pale skin, I don't put false tan on...I did once ever.

----------


## Otherside

Probably why us Scottish burn. Supposedly were descended from a load of Irish the decided to pop across the pond a couple of centuries ago or something. So thanks for the easy to burn skin. Heh. 

I like my skin though. Not tempted to fake tan it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy Connolly sums it up so well. Those first Irish to find Scotland. They come back to Ireland and say ' we have found somewhere wetter than Ireland ' And the Irish all cheered and ran to Scotland. ' What on earth where they all F'N thinking '. 

I garden a lot. So I go brown easily enough. But I love the sun if it makes a rare appearance. For one day only, coming to Ireland this June, The Sun. Mind you, three years back we had a 3 month heat wave. Was hotter in Ireland than most holiday resorts. That was when L was sheltering in the fridge.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I don't go for long walks before 4PM.  Too much sunburn risk.  Sunblock feels disgusting.

----------


## L

> I garden a lot. So I go brown easily enough. But I love the sun if it makes a rare appearance. For one day only, coming to Ireland this June, The Sun. Mind you, three years back we had a 3 month heat wave. Was hotter in Ireland than most holiday resorts. That was when L was sheltering in the fridge.



Ha ha I remember building a tent under a trampoline that summer as the kids I was minding wanted to be outside but I couldn't handle it

----------


## Antidote

> Mind you, three years back we had a 3 month heat wave. Was hotter in Ireland than most holiday resorts.



How hot does Ireland get in heatwaves?

----------


## Otherside

> Billy Connolly sums it up so well. Those first Irish to find Scotland. They come back to Ireland and say ' we have found somewhere wetter than Ireland ' And the Irish all cheered and ran to Scotland. ' What on earth where they all F'N thinking '. 
> 
> I garden a lot. So I go brown easily enough. But I love the sun if it makes a rare appearance. For one day only, coming to Ireland this June, The Sun. Mind you, three years back we had a 3 month heat wave. Was hotter in Ireland than most holiday resorts. That was when L was sheltering in the fridge.



I remember that, affected us too. 

It was horrible.  :Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## Cuchculan

How hot does Ireland get in a heatwave? Three years ago we were in what the Americans would class as the high 80's. Regular summer we are lucky to get close to their 60's. Moderate climate. Others years it has rained for the entire Summer months. One day of sun might be it. That one Summer was something special. Hotter here than in Spain and France. Even hotter than a lot of US states. Is very rare though. L doesn't always have to shelter in her fridge.

----------


## L

But it's cold in the fridge...I get to play with penguins

----------


## Cuchculan

Not sure if you would have been awake early this morning when the sleet was pelting down? This is our month for snow if we are to get any at all. Hard to predict the Irish weather. Other than to guess at rain. Which most likely will happen. Happy Feet will be out dancing with her Penguins.

----------


## Otherside

I know a lot of people seem to critisize it, but I don't mind discussing the weather. It makes small talks with strangers a lot more scripted and easier. 

"Horrid day out there, isn't it?"
"Oh yes, just dreadful. Started pouring down with rain as soon as I left the house!"
"Oh you were stuck out it in it? How horrible."

(Yes. The stereotype is true.)

----------


## Cuchculan

Rains in between showers in Ireland. I tell you it is no lie. Weather makes chat a whole lot easier. I have to agree with you. Got nothing else to say? Talk about the rain. We have all done it. To get out of those quiet moments.

----------


## Ironman

My Hungarian skin tans very easily, but I don't overdo it.

I will go out in the sun but at 4pm-6pm usually, and never much more than two hours per session out at my Ohio beach.

I get dark real fast, even late in the day with plenty of sunscreen.

----------


## Member11

Environmentalists and animal rights people and groups are insane and hurt their causes.
The human race is not the root of all evil, greed is.
Corporations are not people, it is a fucking piece of paper.

----------


## Otherside

Ready meals are convenient when you get back home at 9pm and have been out since 7. Even if they do mostly taste disgusting and I avoid the ones that aren't part of the Chinese or Indian selection. 

Talk shows like Jeremy Kyle and that American one where they always seem to fight are pointless, and basically bribe the underclass with a free trip up to Manchester with meals and bar tab included somewhere and then humiliate them on public TV for the entertainment of middle class housewives. 

Budget flights such as EasyJet/Norwegian are useful, even if the service is shit. I can't afford to fly flag. Hoping to go to New York over the summer. Keep waiting for that ?50 ticket deal to pop up again. 

I don't get why all of a sudden, UKIP are revelant, okay? There leader got less votes in an election than a guy dressed ad a.dolphin. And honestly, if I started a political party today, I'd have the same number of Mps as they did. Could the national news, license payer funded stop giving them airtime. 

Valentines day has become so commercialIed it's ridiculous. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

I don't use shampoo
I don't use deodorant

----------


## Cuchculan

I want to be a tree

----------


## Lunaire

> I want to be a tree



Trees are awesome. 

What specifically about being a tree appeals to you?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

See more of life as a Tree. Some are hundreds of years old. May have the odd dog pee on you, but I can live with that.  :Tongue:

----------


## Ironman

> Ready meals are convenient when you get back home at 9pm and have been out since 7. Even if they do mostly taste disgusting and I avoid the ones that aren't part of the Chinese or Indian selection. 
> 
> *Talk shows like Jeremy Kyle and that American one where they always seem to fight are pointless,* and basically bribe the underclass with a free trip up to Manchester with meals and bar tab included somewhere and then humiliate them on public TV for the entertainment of middle class housewives. 
> 
> Budget flights such as EasyJet/Norwegian are useful, even if the service is shit. I can't afford to fly flag. Hoping to go to New York over the summer. Keep waiting for that ?50 ticket deal to pop up again. 
> 
> I don't get why all of a sudden, UKIP are revelant, okay? There leader got less votes in an election than a guy dressed ad a.dolphin. And honestly, if I started a political party today, I'd have the same number of Mps as they did. Could the national news, license payer funded stop giving them airtime. 
> 
> Valentines day has become so commercialIed it's ridiculous. 
> ...



Hmmmm......Jerry Springer?  Maury Povich?  There used to be tons of those shows  ::   Fortunately, game shows have come back!  No fighting!

----------


## Otherside

> Hmmmm......Jerry Springer?  Maury Povich?  There used to be tons of those shows   Fortunately, game shows have come back!  No fighting!



Jerry springer that's the one! 

Always seemed to involve a guy cheating on his wife with a pole dancer for some reason. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Jerry springer that's the one! 
> 
> Always seemed to involve a guy cheating on his wife with a pole dancer for some reason. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I have doubts that any of these kinds of shows are real. I've got to imagine that a large majority if not all of them are fabricated. At least I hope so.  :doh:

----------


## Otherside

> I have doubts that any of these kinds of shows are real. I've got to imagine that a large majority if not all of them are fabricated. At least I hope so.



Jerry Springer? Heard varying accounts. Some people have spoken about being on such shows on the internet. Some people involved in the production team have spoken about it. 

One person says they were an actor hired to play the part of a gay man who cheated on his wife with a gay stripper. They say they were paid to play the part, provide the entertainment, etc etc. 

Another says the show quickly flies in those who call up the "appear on the show" hotline with an interesting story, and has the contract signed and the fight filmed before the person can think or regret what they are doing. Often, such stories are supposedly played out when one, both or all people involved are angry. And for some reason, wish to have a spat on TV. 

Perhaps a mixture of the two is true.

----------


## Ironman

> Jerry springer that's the one! 
> 
> Always seemed to involve a guy cheating on his wife with a pole dancer for some reason. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk




 ::   Don't forget the "Jerry Beads". 

Yeah, I love the end parts.  The audience getting in the act.

His closing thought - it was something he would close news shows with  here in Cincinnati (where he was also mayor in the 1970s).  After he was mayor, he anchored nightly news programs for several years before leaving for his talk show in 1991.

The main security guy, Steve Wilkos, has his own show now.

----------


## Ironman

> Jerry Springer? Heard varying accounts. 
> 
> One person says they were an actor hired to play the part of a gay man who cheated on his wife with a gay stripper. They say they were paid to play the part, provide the entertainment, etc etc. 
> 
> Another says the show quickly flies in those who call up the "appear on the show" hotline with an interesting story, and has the contract signed and the fight filmed before the person can think or regret what they are doing. Often, such stories are supposedly played out when one, both or all people involved are angry. And for some reason, wish to have a spat on TV. 
> 
> Perhaps a mixture of the two is true.



If you think you are an alien and are cheating on your significant other with a radio, give us a call 1-888-Go-JERRY.  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Don't forget the "Jerry Beads". 
> 
> Yeah, I love the end parts.  The audience getting in the act.
> 
> His closing thought - it was something he would close news shows with  here in Cincinnati (where he was also mayor in the 1970s).  After he was mayor, he anchored nightly news programs for several years before leaving for his talk show in 1991.
> 
> The main security guy, Steve Wilkos, has his own show now.



Heard of the Steve Wilko show. Never seen it though. Probably on on one of the six million TV channels you seem to get on TV now. 

The audience questions and comments were interesting. I do sometimes wonder if they were prescripted sometimes. 

As to the end comments, sometimes they didn't s n particularly insightful. Heard one that was pretty much "Your partner will be upset if you cheat on them with another, and it may cause the end of your relationship" or something. Anyone with more than a few brain cells should have been able to work that one out. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

How many of those shows you believe are real? Think of most of them. If that was you, would you agree to go on live TV and come out with such things? I used to doubt most of the shows. As in nobody could be that bloody hard up to want to appear on such a show. Imagine your best friend said ' I am going to be on TV and I want you there '. Would you go? Or would you ask why they wanted you there? Like any normal person would. People wanted such shows. So they gave them what they wanted. Not saying all talk shows are fake. Just the thrash ones. Never believed any of them were real. Might be just how I think.

----------


## Otherside

> How many of those shows you believe are real? Think of most of them. If that was you, would you agree to go on live TV and come out with such things? I used to doubt most of the shows. As in nobody could be that bloody hard up to want to appear on such a show. Imagine your best friend said ' I am going to be on TV and I want you there '. Would you go? Or would you ask why they wanted you there? Like any normal person would. People wanted such shows. So they gave them what they wanted. Not saying all talk shows are fake. Just the thrash ones. Never believed any of them were real. Might be just how I think.



Here's how I know one here operates (The Jeremy Kyle Show), and how you get onto that show. 

They actively target a certain part of society. The people they target are generally living in [BEEP] areas, who are most likely living in council housing and have been long time unemployed, claiming unemployment benefits. They're offered a chance to sort out there lives problems. A lie detector test is supposedly only 50% accurate (almost chance really whether it says truth or lie at that rate) but they inflate the success rates massively (99.9% I think) and can find out who in your household stole the money, was your husband/wife/significant other cheating on you. They'll offer this for free, plus a free trip up to the studios with a fancy hotel room, food, bar tab and any other expenses included, just so long as you appear on show and sign that contract. Essentially, a free holiday that they otherwise could not afford. They also do DNA Tests. Find out who is the father kind of thing. For someone with not a lot of money who wants to know, or who isn't certain that they're wife is being honest when they say the child is theirs...well, that chance could seem to good to be true. For someone with a long term drug issue/alchohol issue/etc, they'll get rehab and treatment at a standard they otherwise wouldn't get (supposedly), just so long as they appear on the show and get ridiculed and mocked on TV. Someone who's desperate might just take up that. 

All the anger, stuff you see on that goes on TV? The production staff will be hyping up the contestants back stage. They'll be saying things like "Don't just stand for that! Go out there and say right to his face exactly what you think!"

And by the time its finished filming...legal contracts already signed and they have ever right to put that on TV. Only occasionally does OFCOM (TV regulator here) step in and say "Hang on. You've gone way to far here."

----------


## Cuchculan

You would gather they must be offered something. If you look at the like of Jerry Springer, you have these women who want to simply undress on stage. I know the UK tried him out for a while. It was a flop. So they turned to Kyle and his crap show. Sort of a tamed down version of what Springer was doing in the US. But when Springer went to the UK they gave his bouncer a show. All just drama. Reality TV is crap. Full stop. Yet so many people love it. A look at a group of people stuck in a house or in a jungle. Never saw anything good about any such shows at all. Used to like Cops from the US. Film crew with the police. Heck it would take about 10 days of footage to make a good half hour show. Most of what they filmed was just boring. Only showed the good parts. If we go back a few years though, the cameraman ran in behind a cop into a service station and got shot dead. It was called in as a fight. But it was really a hold up. Not sure if they scrapped it after that. The UK tried their own version as well. Never as good. In the US we had all the gangs. Added to the buzz. It was the only one I ever watched.

----------


## Otherside

I'd understand more if it was money they were offered. "WE PAY MONEY TO AIR YOUR DIRTY LAUNDRY" But then I suppose, you run the risk of having a "You've Been Framed" Situation where half the situations are fake, and they just want the monetary reward offered. 

You see the odd Cop shows here on the bizarre channels. Immigration Force at Heathrow Airport. Border Force at Calais. There's even one relating the day to day life of somebody in Customs postal ofice. For a while they were filming the air cabin crew and checkin staff's life of Easyjet in action and putting that on TV. For some reason that was pretty popular here. 

It's also the only stuff you ever find on TV between the hours of 9-5 on a weekday, unless you want to end up watching something thrilling such as "Homes Under the Hammer!" (A show that is literaly about selling houses) or "Location Location!" (A show about a family moving house and finding a house for them). Personally I only ever end up watching this when I'm off sick. 

Actually, come to think of it, if that Location Location show offers to pay for the house, I'm applying. Nobody watches the damn thing and houses aren't cheap.

----------


## Cuchculan

My mother likes watching ' Escape to the country '. Has it almost daily. Is the one thing I know she loves to watch. What I found funny was that show were friends got to do up the houses of each other. Was one were the wife hated the new look. She was going crazy. Wanted it put back the way it was. I was surprised they aired that episode. It was reality for you. As a rule they hug each other and jump about with joy at what their friends do with their house. Not this one. She was pissed off big time. To the point were it actually made it better viewing. All you could do was laugh. When asked what she thought of the new look she seriously said ' I hate it '. Priceless. I think they wanted to show that it doesn't always go to plan. Then the garden make over show. All the blokes loved it because Charlie wore low cut tops whilst doing her gardening. She even got her own show out of it. Not seriously watched the TV in years. Not my thing.

----------


## Kimbra

Weed should be legal everyplace

----------


## fetisha

I don't understand when a person catches their boyfriend or girlfriend cheating, they attack the other person first and not their boyfriend or girlfriend (if that makes sense)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

FWIW, I went after my gf. Or, wife. I completely, and totally, held her responsible.

In fact, her kids, all three of my kids, know exactly what she did. And with whom. The really, really sad thing is, they knew the person my ex-wife slept with.

It is 100%, totally, and completely her fault.

She is to blame. Not me.

You cannot fix immoral, you can fix "wrong"

You can't fix "that"

You can't fix someone that's that f'ed up.

----------


## Cuchculan

What's the whole deal with people wearing ripped clothes? Costs more to buy a pair of ripped jeans than it does to buy a pair without rips. Then I see ripped hooded tops as well on clothes sites. Gone are the days when a person wore normal things until they ripped themselves. Was watching something on TV yesterday. Person been interviewed had more holes in her trousers than you would see on a golf course. Used to be in the early 90's and late 80's as well. Can't say I ever walked into a shop and bought a pair of ripped jeans. They look silly.

----------


## JamieWAgain

> FWIW, I went after my gf. Or, wife. I completely, and totally, held her responsible.
> 
> In fact, her kids, all three of my kids, know exactly what she did. And with whom. The really, really sad thing is, they knew the person my ex-wife slept with.
> 
> It is 100%, totally, and completely her fault.
> 
> She is to blame. Not me.
> 
> You cannot fix immoral, you can fix "wrong"
> ...



You cannot 'fix' anyone. I've learned the long and hard way that I can only 'fix' myself. And that's ok. Actually, that's the best thing for me. To 'fix' myself.
And for what it's worth, I grew up with a very, very 'fked up' mother AND father. What I learned and am still learning is that I'm scarred. I have triggers. But I'll do everything possible to fight my triggers and to heal my scars. For me. So that I can be the best person I can be.
I don't blame my mother. (Anymore) I'm sad for the person she became and the person I could have been.
I don't blame my father. (Anymore) I'm sad for the person he always was and the person I could have been.

So, I work on that sadness. I work to not repeat patterns. I work and I work and I work and I work.
So everytime you blame someone else, you're also not looking in the mirror. 
IMHO
~Peace~

----------


## JamieWAgain

My daughter has to go back to the hospital (they are letting her do this as an out patient) and have feeding tubes inserted in her nose 3 X a week. And supplements. The good news is she will do it. She is also continuing to be clean from drugs. Heroin. 
Today we talked about triggers. 
How she has to look forward and not back. (She's 37). She's so sorry she wasted her life and will never have kids because she can't trust herself to never relapse. I told her I respect her for that. I didn't wash over it. It's a big deal.
My daughter has to have feeding tubes inserted into her nostrils 3X a week. Last month it was twice a week.
That is bothering me.
But I can only change how I react. I can't fix her and I can't change her and I can't go back in time and stop at that playscape on that car ride when she begged me to stop. She was 4 and I was too busy going someplace. To my mother's actually. Irony.
So, I can only fix me.
And that sucks.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> You cannot 'fix' anyone. I've learned the long and hard way that I can only 'fix' myself. And that's ok. Actually, that's the best thing for me. To 'fix' myself.
> And for what it's worth, I grew up with a very, very 'fked up' mother AND father. What I learned and am still learning is that I'm scarred. I have triggers. But I'll do everything possible to fight my triggers and to heal my scars. For me. So that I can be the best person I can be.
> I don't blame my mother. (Anymore) I'm sad for the person she became and the person I could have been.
> I don't blame my father. (Anymore) I'm sad for the person he always was and the person I could have been.
> 
> So, I work on that sadness. I work to not repeat patterns. I work and I work and I work and I work.
> So everytime you blame someone else, you're also not looking in the mirror. 
> IMHO
> ~Peace~




I understand. I also understand that there's a fine line sometimes between forgetting and forgiving. I don't forget. I have a pretty good memory when it comes to the years of abuse I went through when I was four, five, six years old....a remarkably good memory. I remember things my mom, my abuser, has long, long since forgotten.

I remember things my ex-wife said, and did, that she has long since forgotten. Maybe I remember too much. Maybe that's part of my problem lol. 

I remember those things and I bring them into relationships I have now, and I realize that's part of my problem. I can't not forget the past. Maybe it's easy for you, and if it is....I wish nothing but the best for you, I really do, I wish nothing but happiness, and if that means forgetting the past then that means.....forgetting the past. I just can't do it. I have spent, literally, thousands, and thousands of hours....weeks at a time in psychiatric hospitals, trying to forget the past. I can't do it. It's a part of me, it's a part of who I am. The fact is.....as miserable and depressing as it is....I am a survivor of abuse, and I've also witnessed a suicide, I watched a loved one die, right in front of me.....and those things sort of define who I am. I can try to pretend they didn't happen....but they did, and they formed who I am, those things are a part of me, a part of who I am.

Those things influence who I am. They're a part of who I am, they're a part of what I feel and react to and deal with on a daily basis, every single fucking day. The things my abuser did to me 43 years ago....that's still something I deal with, every day, even today. The fact that I watched my girlfriend take her last breath....yes, it happened five years and two months and two weeks and two days and 12 hours ago.......but it still affects me, very, very much, to this day.

It doesn't benefit me to not get over these things. It hurts me, it holds me back. It hurts me in my personal life, I can't......I can't even date anymore ffs. It hurts me in my professional life, it holds me back in my career. It hurts me in every way possible. If it were easy to move on....everyone would be able to do it.

----------


## JamieWAgain

> I understand. I also understand that there's a fine line sometimes between forgetting and forgiving. I don't forget. I have a pretty good memory when it comes to the years of abuse I went through when I was four, five, six years old....a remarkably good memory. I remember things my mom, my abuser, has long, long since forgotten.
> 
> I remember things my ex-wife said, and did, that she has long since forgotten. Maybe I remember too much. Maybe that's part of my problem lol. 
> 
> I remember those things and I bring them into relationships I have now, and I realize that's part of my problem. I can't not forget the past. Maybe it's easy for you, and if it is....I wish nothing but the best for you, I really do, I wish nothing but happiness, and if that means forgetting the past then that means.....forgetting the past. I just can't do it. I have spent, literally, thousands, and thousands of hours....weeks at a time in psychiatric hospitals, trying to forget the past. I can't do it. It's a part of me, it's a part of who I am. The fact is.....as miserable and depressing as it is....I am a survivor of abuse, and I've also witnessed a suicide, I watched a loved one die, right in front of me.....and those things sort of define who I am. I can try to pretend they didn't happen....but they did, and they formed who I am, those things are a part of me, a part of who I am.
> 
> Those things influence who I am. They're a part of who I am, they're a part of what I feel and react to and deal with on a daily basis, every single fucking day. The things my abuser did to me 43 years ago....that's still something I deal with, every day, even today. The fact that I watched my girlfriend take her last breath....yes, it happened five years and two months and two weeks and two days and 12 hours ago.......but it still affects me, very, very much, to this day.
> 
> It doesn't benefit me to not get over these things. It hurts me, it holds me back. It hurts me in my personal life, I can't......I can't even date anymore ffs. It hurts me in my professional life, it holds me back in my career. It hurts me in every way possible. If it were easy to move on....everyone would be able to do it.



I didn't say to move on, InvisibleGuy, and I'm sorry that you may have taken my words that way. I understand what you've been through and it is part of the tapestry of your life. Those threads of abuse run deeply through you and make you who you are. The thread of losing someone, someone you loved, right in front of you, when you were helpless to prevent or stop it, are part of the air you breathe.
You can't change your past.
But you can learn to live with it and you can learn to help yourself.
Or rather...
I have learned and am still learning to live with my past every day. Every minute of every day. Triggers pop up all the time. All the time. The worst times for me are when they are least expected. Today I was driving by myself and remembering a time in my childhood in a different part of the state I live in today, which if Fl.
There's nothing I can do to prevent triggers but I can learn and am learning to breathe through them and change my thought patterns. 
I don't forget either. I have suppressed many memories, but they come out in dreams, in reactions, random moments, in flashbacks, in car rides....I've never forgotten. I just didn't want to remember.
I too was in psychiatric hospitals and I didn't want to tell you this because I didn't want to trigger you but I too have tried to commit suicide several times. For real.
It wasn't your fault what your girlfriend did. It wasn't. It wasn't her fault either. She was very, very sick. I was very, very sick. The only way I knew to help myself was to end my life.
Now I've learned that I CAN help myself. Blaming others doesn't help me. Finding compassion for others always helps me and I don't know why, but it really does help me.
So, please don't take my words the wrong way.
Blaming causes bitterness. Compassion allows you to move forward. (Or it allows ME to move forward)
Maybe not to a place where I might have been in my life, but too a place where I can function and find happiness where I can.
My daughter is stuck in the past and it's a horrible place for her. She wishes she were young again and she wishes she never took drugs and she wishes she didn't have and eating disorder.
That's what I mean by 'moving forward'. I encourage her to examine her past so that she CAN move forward. To see where people failed her. (ME most of all)
But she can't seem to do that. I think when she finally can get angry she may be able drive forward instead of stuck in neutral.
Does any of this even make a bit of sense to you?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I didn't say to move on, InvisibleGuy, and I'm sorry that you may have taken my words that way. I understand what you've been through and it is part of the tapestry of your life. Those threads of abuse run deeply through you and make you who you are. The thread of losing someone, someone you loved, right in front of you, when you were helpless to prevent or stop it, are part of the air you breathe.
> You can't change your past.
> But you can learn to live with it and you can learn to help yourself.
> Or rather...
> I have learned and am still learning to live with my past every day. Every minute of every day. Triggers pop up all the time. All the time. The worst times for me are when they are least expected. Today I was driving by myself and remembering a time in my childhood in a different part of the state I live in today, which if Fl.
> There's nothing I can do to prevent triggers but I can learn and am learning to breathe through them and change my thought patterns. 
> I don't forget either. I have suppressed many memories, but they come out in dreams, in reactions, random moments, in flashbacks, in car rides....I've never forgotten. I just didn't want to remember.
> I too was in psychiatric hospitals and I didn't want to tell you this because I didn't want to trigger you but I too have tried to commit suicide several times. For real.
> It wasn't your fault what your girlfriend did. It wasn't. It wasn't her fault either. She was very, very sick. I was very, very sick. The only way I knew to help myself was to end my life.
> ...



Thank you for the advice Jamie. I don't know if there is any such thing as "moving on". Maybe it's more creating a new existence lol, re-creating who you are, and finding a new way to survive. For real. I'm not, not, not the same person I was on 4/22/12, the day before my gf killed herself. If you knew me then you would not even recognize me as the same person now. I'm totally, completely a different person.

I'm sorry you went through that time, I'm sorry you felt so low, that you tried to end everything. I've spent months in therapy....seriously, months, thousands of hours.....trying to figure out why she did what she did and it's really all for nothing. The best explanation I ever got was "she was probably acting on impulse, and not thinking clearly". Lol. Oh. Kay.

I've been diagnosed with PTSD, and yeah, the worse times for me are when flashbacks come out of nowhere. I spend a whole lot of time in my car because of my job. Sometimes it will be a certain part of town. Sometimes a song on the radio. Though. Almost every song on the radio seems to be a trigger lately.

You're right about compassion vs bitterness. You're so right, I mean, bitterness and resentment is not the answer. I don't think it's so much a black and white issue for me though.....I don't know that I'm bitter.....I'm just reeeeeally cautious, I'm really protective and I do. not. trust. anyone. anymore.

Maybe that's the same thing as being bitter lol, idk.

I'm sorry about your daughter, Jamie....she will find herself in a better place if she keeps working on herself, and if you keep helping her. I have a lot of regrets also. I don't think you failed her, at all. I think we do the best we can, you're being there for her in whatever way you can and that's all you can do. Regrets are just time wasted, really. And, yeah, I know I need to take my own advice.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I think it's normal to not trust anyone after what you've been through. I'm glad you don't trust anyone. You have to protect your kids and protect your heart. I know what a good father you are and you would do anything for them. Which means continuing with your therapy. One day at a time. One step at a time. 
-peace-

----------


## fetisha

I feel like I'm the only millennial that doesn't laugh at someone getting, hurt, killed or angry (students from my high school would laugh at the teacher getting angry whenever they gave the teacher a hard time). I don't know if its some new trend to be edgy/mean to people in todays world. I'm not a fan of scary movies or action movies, its too negative and painful to watch.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think with school some students are young and dumb. They think they have to follow the leader. Bit like a chain reaction. Is only when they get a bit older they see how wrong they were. I hate to see anybody getting hurt. 

As for movies? I tell myself they are just movies. Not real life. Just made up. Fake. Some horror movies I hate. The latest kind. Which are more about shocking people. Nothing like the old school fight horror film. Is a whole new type of horror film these days. I wouldn't watch them at all. The likes of ' Saw ', which I didn't even class as a horror film. Even making films these days designed to make some people sick whilst watching the films. Just the turn the films have taken these days. Not what I would be into at all.

----------


## fetisha

> I think with school some students are young and dumb. They think they have to follow the leader. Bit like a chain reaction. Is only when they get a bit older they see how wrong they were. I hate to see anybody getting hurt. 
> 
> As for movies? I tell myself they are just movies. Not real life. Just made up. Fake. Some horror movies I hate. The latest kind. Which are more about shocking people. Nothing like the old school fight horror film. Is a whole new type of horror film these days. I wouldn't watch them at all. The likes of ' Saw ', which I didn't even class as a horror film. Even making films these days designed to make some people sick whilst watching the films. Just the turn the films have taken these days. Not what I would be into at all.



I sometimes have problems with authority myself cause they always seem to abuse their power once it goes to their head. The student in my school usually poke fun at the forigen teachers with accents thats usually the nice teachers. I can understand the students going against the teachers that are too strict, harsh and rude to their students but they always poke fun at the ones that are too nice and too weak to fight back

----------


## fetisha

> I think with school some students are young and dumb. They think they have to follow the leader. Bit like a chain reaction. Is only when they get a bit older they see how wrong they were. I hate to see anybody getting hurt. 
> 
> As for movies? I tell myself they are just movies. Not real life. Just made up. Fake. Some horror movies I hate. The latest kind. Which are more about shocking people. Nothing like the old school fight horror film. Is a whole new type of horror film these days. I wouldn't watch them at all. The likes of ' Saw ', which I didn't even class as a horror film. Even making films these days designed to make some people sick whilst watching the films. Just the turn the films have taken these days. Not what I would be into at all.



And as for movies, I agree the horror movies are different from the ones back then, the movies now are super sick and twisted. I just cant tolerate seeing someone die in such a fucked up way. I'm not even a people person and I hate seeing that stuff. its makes me paranoid. I guess I'm just a wimp. *shrugs*

----------


## Cuchculan

> I sometimes have problems with authority myself cause they always seem to abuse their power once it goes to their head. The student in my school usually poke fun at the forigen teachers with accents thats usually the nice teachers. I can understand the students going against the teachers that are too strict, harsh and rude to their students but they always poke fun at the ones that are too nice and too weak to fight back



If you are too soft they will take advantage of that too. That is human nature of a growing person. They only want to impress those around them. Show off and the likes. Probably all done it at one point in our young lives. Now we can look back and see it was wrong. Then? Heck it was all about winning points with the other students.

----------


## Cuchculan

> And as for movies, I agree the horror movies are different from the ones back then, the movies now are super sick and twisted. I just cant tolerate seeing someone die in such a fucked up way. I'm not even a people person and I hate seeing that stuff. its makes me paranoid. I guess I'm just a wimp. *shrugs*



You are not wimp. I dislike a lot of films that are designed to shock people. Not frighten people. They don't do that any more. The film ' Raw ', out last year, they were handing out sick bags to people going into watch that film. It was not even a horror movie. Designed to make people want to throw up. That is what films have come to. No thank you. They keep those types of films away from me.

----------


## fetisha

> If you are too soft they will take advantage of that too. That is human nature of a growing person. They only want to impress those around them. Show off and the likes. Probably all done it at one point in our young lives. Now we can look back and see it was wrong. Then? Heck it was all about winning points with the other students.



Its a shame people have to be mean and tough so no one will mess with them. I thought being nice was a good thing?  For an example I'm now hearing some women online are steering away from sex and will only use toys cause some guys out there are not responsible when it comes to sex and will "stealth". I'm just now hearing that term this year. I didnt know it was a thing guys did. It sucks that we have to a negative route to better ourselves.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Its a shame people have to be mean and tough so no one will mess with them. I thought being nice was a good thing?  For an example I'm now hearing some women online are steering away from sex and will only use toys cause some guys out there are not responsible when it comes to sex and will "stealth". I'm just now hearing that term this year. I didnt know it was a thing guys did. It sucks that we have to a negative route to better ourselves.



Not everybody is mean. I am talking young people here in school who are still growing up. As adults we should all know right from wrong. If we don't at this stage in our lives we will never stand a chance. But you remember when you were in school? Who were the cool kids? The ones who messed about. Called a teacher names. Made all the other kids laugh. Not talking adults here. That is a whole new ball game. If women don't trust men, they probably never will. They will always have trust issues. Until they address those issues they will always be a problem in their lives. Not all men are the same. If women begin to think like that what chance does any man have in life at all?

----------


## fetisha

> Not everybody is mean. I am talking young people here in school who are still growing up. As adults we should all know right from wrong. If we don't at this stage in our lives we will never stand a chance. But you remember when you were in school? Who were the cool kids? The ones who messed about. Called a teacher names. Made all the other kids laugh. Not talking adults here. That is a whole new ball game. If women don't trust men, they probably never will. They will always have trust issues. Until they address those issues they will always be a problem in their lives. Not all men are the same. If women begin to think like that what chance does any man have in life at all?



I know a few adults older than me that are still immature and try to act cool by insulting people over the internet for no reason and in person. I guess they do it cause they dont want to get older or relive their past? Since getting old is considered a bad thing in society. I was trying to make a point about women using sex toys now sorry for the confusion i was basically saying we have to do certain things a way to get by in life that seems backwards to me and sad.

----------


## Cuchculan

You will always get the keyboard warriors. The people who sit at home and use a computer to insult as many people as they can. They have nothing better to do. 

As for women and sex toys? Maybe start a new thread in the adult section so we can discuss that one in the right way.

----------


## Otherside

> You will always get the keyboard warriors. The people who sit at home and use a computer to insult as many people as they can. They have nothing better to do. 
> 
> As for women and sex toys? Maybe start a new thread in the adult section so we can discuss that one in the right way.



People are more confident on the Internet. Give them anonomity behind an avatar and a username, and off they'll go. Seen it a lot of times. In real life, wouldn't say half the crap they say on the Internet. Or do half the things. Something something psychology. Of course doesn't account for all. Some are pricks offline too. Plenty of pricks offline. 

I can also think of several adults who are older than me who also spend there time insulting people. Hell knows why people do it. Boredom? Anger that they decide to take out on the Internet? Quite a few that I can think of had miserable lives and felt the need to take it out on someone else. Doesn't excuse it at all mind.

----------


## whisperingzombking

I voted to leave the European union. 
No, not because I'm some  racist, xenophobic, flag waving, idiot purist. But because the EU are corrupt and bullies.
and those saying it can't work if we leave ( remainers) will try anything they can to make it fail. Cutting off their noses to spite their faces. I think it can work. It will take years. But people will sabotage it anyway they can out of spite.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh

----------


## Otherside

Call of Duty is so freaking overrated. I mean you pay what, ?60 for a game that is essentially the same year in, year outs.

TV these days is crap. I'm not paying however much each month for a TV license when there's absolutely nothing on. (On a side note, TV licensing seem to refuse to believe that I am not watching TV, because how could that be possible, and have been hounding me with letters. They've now "approved and opened an investigation into me and may visit to see that I don't have a TV." I hate those guys.)

----------


## CloudMaker

Universal basic income is an awful idea.... eventually hard working taxpayers like myself would get FED UP and move away!!

Im already FED UP over my illegal immigrant non-working neighbors that have a better quality of living sucking off the state and get healthcare when I dont! SAD!!

----------


## Matt36Tx

> Universal basic income is an awful idea.... eventually hard working taxpayers like myself would get FED UP and move away!!
> 
> Im already FED UP over my illegal immigrant non-working neighbors that have a better quality of living sucking off the state and get healthcare when I dont! SAD!!



Actually the purpose of UBI is to provide supplemental income to those displaced by automation. Rest assured - it's going to affect more people than anyone realizes.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lazy parenting. Don't shoot me. Just when I was out yesterday. Waiting for a place to open. Was a woman with a kid in a pram. The kid made any kind of noise and the mother gave her a biscuit. Must have gotten through about 15 biscuits in 10 minutes. Do parents not play with kids any more to entertain them? Rather than stuff them with biscuits to keep them quiet. Then we wonder why some kids are obese? 

Then you have the TV parents. They will let the TV mind their kids for them. Just put them sitting in front of a TV for hours. Once the kid is quiet. Rather than take the other option. Give the kid some attention. 

I shall leave it at that.

----------


## fetisha

I am  hesitant to see the movie black panther..

----------


## Cuchculan

> I am  hesitant to see the movie black panther..



The film was OK. just another Marvel Superhero film, based on the comic book character. This is more telling us were he came from and how he came about. The bulk of it is set in a fictional country in Africa. 

Not to be mistaken for the Black Panthers. The political group. They got their name from the comic book character. This is about the comic book character.

----------


## fetisha

> The film was OK. just another Marvel Superhero film, based on the comic book character. This is more telling us were he came from and how he came about. The bulk of it is set in a fictional country in Africa. 
> 
> Not to be mistaken for the Black Panthers. The political group. They got their name from the comic book character. This is about the comic book character.



Ok I just saw it last night and it was good but I was bit frustrated with the movie. (its hard to explain)

----------


## Cuchculan

Like I said, I assumed it was about something else. I wished it was about the group in the US. Only to find out it was a Marvel superhero film.

----------


## Otherside

I don't get the sudden obsession with having a "bezel free phone!" I just don't like the look of them. It's seems like they've made something where it's even easier to break the screen into a million pieces than it was before. samsung-galaxy-s9-plus-blue-gallery-img-3.jpg

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Never saw much need for a smartphone at all. I see them as people waiting to get mugged. They walk with their phones in their hands, talking on either speaker phone or into some other thing. One punch and their phone is gone. I still use one I bought about 15 or so years ago. I only need to send text messages and make the odd call here and there. No need for the net outside of my house. Here is my baby. Drop it all you want. It will never break. 

samsung_gt_s5611_1__80192_1432037849_500_500.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

Did you ever just see something and wonder ' WHY '? 


14436e11b793661d.jpg

----------


## Otherside

Is that from the Sun? It looks like the kind of rubbish that they'd publish. 



Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Honest answer? Think it is just a made up image. Hence we don't see the name of the paper. Anybody can do them.

----------


## Otherside

> Honest answer? Think it is just a made up image. Hence we don't see the name of the paper. Anybody can do them.



Tell me about it. Still, we have some bizarre newspapers over here that do publish a lot of that sensationized crap. 



The best ones I think though are when they unintentionally make stupid headlines.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes.There can be some rather odd stories in certain papers in the UK. 



find-the-bastard-who-shat-down-my-chimney-maes-stack-28287629.png

----------


## Cuchculan

Just watched a documentary on people who rob things using Mopeds. First 15 minutes was phone robbery. Had to see this to believe. People holding their phones flat in their hands. Snatch. The phone is gone. Saw loads of people have their phones robbed. As the robbers were on Mopeds, it was easy for them to snatch the phones and be gone in seconds. More about people not looking around them. Too busy looking at their phones. They don't see the Mopeds coming. Not paying any attention to life around them. Amazing watch it was. Just to see how easy it is to do. How people put themselves in danger. New Iphones. One chap had about 20 of them. He sells them on. They are taken to Africa and sold for twice the price over there. Put the phone on flight mode and it can't be tracked. It was all too easy.

----------


## Cuchculan

Racism. We can all accept that it is wrong. I can never understand why any ethnic group uses the term others use in a racist way, directed towards them, to talk about themselves. In other words it is wrong for others to use the terms. But they can use the terms because they are part of that ethnic group. If you want to put certain words out of use would it not make more sense for everybody to stop using the terms? Including those who belong to the various ethnic groups. Fact is you hear the words more from the ethnic groups. Other people know it would be as racism and don't use the words. So the people who claim the terms / words are racist are the ones keeping the words alive.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Racism. We can all accept that it is wrong. I can never understand why any ethnic group uses the term others use in a racist way, directed towards them, to talk about themselves. In other words it is wrong for others to use the terms. But they can use the terms because they are part of that ethnic group. If you want to put certain words out of use would it not make more sense for everybody to stop using the terms? Including those who belong to the various ethnic groups. Fact is you hear the words more from the ethnic groups. Other people know it would be as racism and don't use the words. So the people who claim the terms / words are racist are the ones keeping the words alive.



Idk I feel like racism is used to stifle serious discussion .... can?t we all agree that races are biologically different .... but trying to talk about how the differences might affect people is called racist. 

If some races are genetically more likely to be good at some things.... like Kenyans and running for example.... isn?t it likely that some are more likely to have bad traits too?

----------


## Cuchculan

> Idk I feel like racism is used to stifle serious discussion .... can?t we all agree that races are biologically different .... but trying to talk about how the differences might affect people is called racist. 
> 
> If some races are genetically more likely to be good at some things.... like Kenyans and running for example.... isn?t it likely that some are more likely to have bad traits too?



I think I am on about certain words. Mainly the N word. We know it is racist to use it. Be is rappers or just people in the hood in the US use the N word because they are black. No problems with them using it in any way they want to use it. Thus the word is been kept alive. Younger people are growing up hearing the N word. If they stopped using it I could see it disappearing. 

I agree that different races are better at certain things. Those long distance runners are amazing. But they are no good at swimming. Amazing really how it works. Be so good at one thing and so bad at another thing. 

As for bad traits? I think every race has bad traits. Not just one race. Your surroundings has a lot to do with it. Family life too. I would not say any one race is worse than any other race.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

From Google:
racism
/ˈrāˌsizəm /

the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities *specific to that race*, especially so as to distinguish it as *inferior or superior* to another race or races.

Merriam-Webster:
Racism: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce *an inherent superiority* of a particular race 

So.....for what it's worth, imo, stating that "...If some races are genetically more likely to be good at some things.... like Kenyans and running for example...."

^ that's a racist statement imo. You could make hundreds of similar statements (Asian people excel at math, for example, is one I've heard before over and over again). Statements like that are extremely racist imo. The same applies to statements like "they are no good at swimming". What you're doing is placing certain charactristics and traits, be they positive or negative, to a group of people based soley on their race. If that's not clear to anyone, just go back and read the two definitions above lol. The definition of racism is pretty straightforward, no matter what source it's from. (well, almost lol).

----------


## Cuchculan

So there are no words that some people use that you would class as racism? The N word is obvious. For us Irish ' Paddy ' has come up often. Not that it bothers us. Few people in other countries have gotten into trouble for using the word when talking about the Irish. Here we have the word ' knacker ' which is used when talking about gypsies. It is considered racist here. I did say I was on about words. Words people use to aim at the various races out there. Chinks would be another word. For Chinese people. Nips for Japanese people. Is loads of them. I think they are what people shout about more. If you were been classed as a racist it would be more because of a single word you might have used. Not a statement that defines the good or the bad qualities of the race of people. Walk into the Hood and say ' you can't swim ' and nobody would give a crap. Wouldn't have a clue what you were going on about. Walk in and use the N word and see if you make it back out.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't recall ever saying that there are no words I'd classify as racist lol. If I did, please feel free to show me where. I was pointing out that it bothers me that some people don't consider what they say as being racist, when they attribute certain characteristics (good or bad, negative or positive) to a group of people based purely on their race, ethnicity, religion, nationality, sex.

To me, those are very, very racist statements, and I'm hardly the only one to think so. I posted a couple of definitions of the word "racist" and those definitions back me up, 100%. Whether someone is saying that Kenyan's excel at running (but can't swim), or any other claim based purely on a race of people, that is, in my opinion, racist. It's just as racist as using the "N" word imo. People that group people together, define who they are based on their race, nationality, etc without "resorting" to racist name calling do not get free reign to do so without having their statements labeled as racist. It's simply, by definition, still racist. See the two definitions I posted  ::): 

It would be different if I was the only one to hold my point of view on the subject. I googled "define;racism" and the first two definitions that popped up (see my previous post) explain that racism isn't limited to racist name calling. There are a whole list of ways to practice prejudice or racism.....a list much, much too long for me to even get into here. I'd find it hard to believe anyone wouldn't agree in this day and age lol.

----------


## CloudMaker

> From Google:
> racism
> /ˈrāˌsizəm /
> 
> the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities *specific to that race*, especially so as to distinguish it as *inferior or superior* to another race or races.
> 
> Merriam-Webster:
> Racism: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce *an inherent superiority* of a particular race 
> 
> ...



OK by the definitions you cited the following statement is ?racist?:

?Africans are better at living in hot environments than Europeans.?

Even though it is factual because of melanin in the skin... Europeans are more likely to burn. This is my point... there are certain things which may be true that aren?t discussed for fear of being called ?racist?

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cloudmaker lol, your Africans are better at living in hot environments than Europeans statement isn't even factual.  Melanin in skin doesn't have to do with hot environments, melanin is a skin pigment that blocks some carcinogenic Sun radiation.  Hot environments aren't necessarily ones with a lot of sunlight and vice versa.  I could spend some more time explaining to you how that statement is racist, maybe another time.  

So yeah that statement you wrote is pretty racist, it's not entirely factual.  

Your point that certain things that might be true that aren't discussed because of fear of being called racism is another matter.  You haven't provided any support for your assertion that I have seen so far.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> OK by the definitions you cited the following statement is ?racist?:
> 
> ?Africans are better at living in hot environments than Europeans.?
> 
> Even though it is factual because of melanin in the skin... Europeans are more likely to burn. This is my point... there are certain things which may be true that aren?t discussed for fear of being called ?racist?



*** deep sigh ***

Well, I have to admit this was good for a laugh. Sorry but I just can't even take that response seriously. I mean, are you in fact joking or being facetious? I could treat this as a learning experience on my part. So. Thanks, I guess, Cloudmaker? I mean, I'm sure there is a segment of the population that really does think that way, that shares that POV. Wow though. Just. Wow.

Hmmmm.....lessee if I can expound on this brilliant train of thought somehow.

Oh, yeah, I know. I live near the beach. Less than an hour away. So I must be genetically predisposed to being...an excellent swimmer. Of course. Daaaayuuumm!!!!!!!!!!! I never noticed it before now, but I actually have webbed feet. My toes are webbed  ::):  and I....wait a minute...yep, just like I thought....I have fins!  ::):  And gills!  ::):   ::): 

That sure does explain a lot. Whew. I'm glad that's settled.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Cloudmaker lol, your Africans are better at living in hot environments than Europeans statement isn't even factual.  Melanin in skin doesn't have to do with hot environments, melanin is a skin pigment that blocks some carcinogenic Sun radiation.  Hot environments aren't necessarily ones with a lot of sunlight and vice versa.  I could spend some more time explaining to you how that statement is racist, maybe another time.  
> 
> So yeah that statement you wrote is pretty racist, it's not entirely factual.  
> 
> Your point that certain things that might be true that aren't discussed because of fear of being called racism is another matter.  You haven't provided any support for your assertion that I have seen so far.



OK excuse me for thinking hot environments are ones with a lot of sun LOL. My point is... on average, Dutch men are taller than any other nationality.... this is from genetics. If there is a sport , like basketball, where being tall is an advantage.... then Dutch men may generally be better than other races. Is that racist?

----------


## kevinjoseph

Your false assumption is excused, Cloudmaker.  Many areas of the Earth that have a lot of sunlight are cold.  The poles receive a lot of sunlight, but they are generally cold.  

So your point changed to stating that Dutch males are taller than any other nationality, because of genetics, therefore Dutch males might generally be better than other races.  

Yes, that is still racist.  Dutch is not a race, but a nationality.  Stating "Dutch men are taller than any other nationality...this is from genetics." Is racist.  

I'm not sure where I'm losing you on the idea that stating something is true BECAUSE OF RACE is racism.  I could even argue that there is no such thing as a race.  But anyway, race is not nationality is not genetics is not personal characteristics and so on.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Your false assumption is excused, Cloudmaker.  Many areas of the Earth that have a lot of sunlight are cold.  The poles receive a lot of sunlight, but they are generally cold.  
> 
> So your point changed to stating that Dutch males are taller than any other nationality, because of genetics, therefore Dutch males might generally be better than other races.  
> 
> Yes, that is still racist.  Dutch is not a race, but a nationality.  Stating "Dutch men are taller than any other nationality...this is from genetics." Is racist.  
> 
> I'm not sure where I'm losing you on the idea that stating something is true BECAUSE OF RACE is racism.  I could even argue that there is no such thing as a race.  But anyway, race is not nationality is not genetics is not personal characteristics and so on.



Why are some people from Africa dark skinned and some people from Europe light skinned? Because of genetics... just like a German Shepherd is larger and has certain traits that make it more aggressive and better at being an attack dog than a chihuahua, even though they are both dogs .... genetic differences between species are real.... but talking about them for humans is “racist”

----------


## kevinjoseph

Again, still racist.  Dog breeds are not different species.  They can interbreed.  Differences between what you call races are real, but humans from different continents are not different species of human, either.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Again, still racist.  Dog breeds are not different species.  They can interbreed.  Differences between what you call races are real, but humans from different continents are not different species of human, either.



Yes and German shepherds and chihuahuas are the same species yet drastically different genetically... humans are the same. 

If I say Asians are less likely to be able to hold their booze.... is that racist too? Because it is a statistical fact, and calling me “racist” does not invalidate it. Source.

----------


## JamieWAgain

What about Japanese people are less likely to develop cancer as opposed to the cancer rate in Americans? 
Or
Suicide is higher in Norway then any other country. (Just examples for this post, not actually factual)
Native Americans understood how to live off the land. 
Persion rugs are the best hand knotted rugs. 
Don't even get me started on food examples..
Polish
Italian
German
Chinese
Im not a racist but I am weary of men that pray every hour to allah. 
Im more aware of women covered head to toe in turbans. 
If a man has a tatoo on his face i would fear him to be a gang member.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Statistical facts and scientific research can be cherry-picked to support a lot of views, with those views themselves not necessarily being valid.  A single paper about the phenomenon of certain individuals' faces flushing with alcohol consumption doesn't support your statement that Asians are less likely to be able to hold their booze.  I skimmed over it to see if it actually supported your statement, and your source even explicitly states that facial flushing from alcohol is not something every Asian experiences, it is not a phenomenon limited to Asians, etc. etc. I very much doubt you read that source and then came to the conclusion that Asians are less likely to be able to hold their booze, and more likely, you had that conclusion and worked backward to find (cherry pick) a single source that you felt supported it.  

Saying racist things doesn't necessarily invalidate the racist statements you make, but it can lead to people getting the impression that you are likely to say racist things in the future, and might make them more likely to dismiss what you might have to say.

----------


## Cuchculan

Add a bit of laughter to the topic. Father Ted. Always cracks me up.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lol. That video was hysterical Cuchculan!
Ha ha. I was laughing hyaterically.  Good to laugh at ourselves every now and then!
-peace-

----------


## Cuchculan

Time to annoy a few more people. Not sure of the trend in the US. But over here we have girls who are about a size 17, trying to fit into clothes for a size 14. There is nothing nice about what is on show at all. The clothes simply don't fit there. Lord only knows how they managed to get into them in the first place. I have nothing against big women at all. Have a few friends who would be considered big. But they wear clothes that fit them. They don't wear clothes they wish would fit them. Spend an hour squeezing into a size 14 and then acting like a size 14 actually fits them. Could be just me who doesn't like to see people dressed like this? I would seriously to love to stop one of them and ask how they managed to fit into the clothes they have on. It is only gets worse if we have a good Summer. The tops they wear. They are so small they look like bras on them. Meaning everything else is on show. From the chest down to the waist. Simply wear clothes that fit you. Or are even too big for you. But four sizes too small? Come on now. You may wish you were that size. But you are not. The whole image does not look good at all. If anybody tells you it does, they are lying to you. Who remembers the Hulk? When he used to burst out of his clothes. As he was changing from man to Hulk. Is that bad looking.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Time to annoy a few more people. Not sure of the trend in the US. But over here we have girls who are about a size 17, trying to fit into clothes for a size 14. There is nothing nice about what is on show at all. The clothes simply don't fit there. Lord only knows how they managed to get into them in the first place. I have nothing against big women at all. Have a few friends who would be considered big. But they wear clothes that fit them. They don't wear clothes they wish would fit them. Spend an hour squeezing into a size 14 and then acting like a size 14 actually fits them. Could be just me who doesn't like to see people dressed like this? I would seriously to love to stop one of them and ask how they managed to fit into the clothes they have on. It is only gets worse if we have a good Summer. The tops they wear. They are so small they look like bras on them. Meaning everything else is on show. From the chest down to the waist. Simply wear clothes that fit you. Or are even too big for you. But four sizes too small? Come on now. You may wish you were that size. But you are not. The whole image does not look good at all. If anybody tells you it does, they are lying to you. Who remembers the Hulk? When he used to burst out of his clothes. As he was changing from man to Hulk. Is that bad looking.



Good god I thought it was only America that had this problem!!

----------


## kevinjoseph

Which country in the Western Hemisphere are you referring to as "America?"  There are two continents, North and South America, each which have at least one or two countries in them.   :Clapping:

----------


## Cuchculan

big-belly.jpg

----------


## kevinjoseph

My mother is a teacher who helps prison inmates earn their GEDs, etc.  She said that males who wear their pants saggy, with the waist below their rears, are technically signifying their openness to homosexual sex.  

So there's that.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is something we don't see in Ireland at all. Now we do get blokes walking with their hands down their trousers? Lord only knows.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> My mother is a teacher who helps prison inmates earn their GEDs, etc.  She said that males who wear their pants saggy, with the waist below their rears, are technically signifying their openness to homosexual sex.  
> 
> So there's that.



My sister's father-in-law does the same thing, helps inmates get their GEDs. ^ this is true. Most gang-bangers (ie wanna be gangsters) have no idea that is where the fashion trend all started, and most won't believe you if you tell them, but it's true.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The pictures above are just a total complete turn off for me. Sorry, but.....no....actually, you know what, I'm not sorry. I'm not sorry in the least for that being a turnoff lol.

There is nothing attractive about that to me, in any way, shape or form. Not if I squint my eyes and tilt my head. Not if I had beer goggles on. There is just nothing attractive there imo.

----------


## CloudMaker

@InvisibleGuy
 at least we can agree on something LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Yeah lol. And I realize really tight clothes or short-shorts can look ridiculous on a fit or a thin body also. It's just....in a different way lol. It looks ridiculous but tight clothes can often be a huge turn on to most. Male and female (tho I'm heterosexual so I don't even notice guys). So, it's ridiculous looking but in a hot way.

Imo (for what it's worth) I think "thick" women can look really attractive in tight-fitting clothes, and I'm guessing some women think the same about "thick" guys *shrug*. But what I mean by "thick" is physically fit but there's just a little more there....

ThickWomen1.jpg

ThickWomen2.jpg

And it doesn't have to mean a big booty, or big thighs. It's just....thick women, it's hard to explain. Google it for more clarification. I'd much rather see these two women wearing what they are ^ than the previous pics Cuchculan posted. But that's just me.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Elon_Musk_2015.jpg

Elon Musk is a monster. Disagree with that opinion?  FIGHT ME.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Attachment 4442
> 
> Elon Musk is a monster. Disagree with that opinion?  FIGHT ME.



Wow cant believe your ragging on space Jesus like that

F7BF16A1-EBDC-4B9B-8607-25D6A87D815C.jpeg

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

Who here loves Abba because I can fucking pop lock and drop it to dancing queen like nobody's business also how do I change my profile picture can anyone help please  ::): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

> Wow cant believe your ragging on space Jesus like that
> 
> F7BF16A1-EBDC-4B9B-8607-25D6A87D815C.jpeg



I'm missing Space Jesus to see Dillon Francis instead let's fight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

> Who here loves Abba because I can fucking pop lock and drop it to dancing queen like nobody's business also how do I change my profile picture can anyone help please 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go into ' My profile '. The link is at the top of the page. Once in there you will see a friends options below your profile image. Click on the pencil icon. Now look on the left. You will see a list of settings. One of them is ' edit profile picture '. That should sort you out. Let me know if you are stuck. But I have faith in you. Is easy to do.

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

> Go into ' My profile '. The link is at the top of the page. Once in there you will see a friends options below your profile image. Click on the pencil icon. Now look on the left. You will see a list of settings. One of them is ' edit profile picture '. That should sort you out. Let me know if you are stuck. But I have faith in you. Is easy to do.



Thank you so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

These parents who refuse to give their new babies a sex. I mean, cop the feck on. The baby is either born with a penis or a vagina. Which makes the baby either male or female. This rubbish of ' I will let the baby decide when it is old enough '. Why not just go with the sex the baby is born as and then allow the child to sample life in a normal way. Then when the child grows, the child can make its own choices., based on life. It is not that hard. Penis = male. [BEEP] = female. We are talking new born babies here. In later life that same person might make other choices. End up with the organ it was not born with. Acceptable. But allow the child to have a childhood first.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Your first sentence, parents who refuse to give their new babies a sex.  That could mean a lot of things.  How do you define several of those terms?  Are parents the mother and father whose genetic material go to the new baby, the new baby's primary caretakers, etc?  Give, as in name them a masculine or feminine name based on the bits between the new baby's legs, provide masculine or feminine clothing, etc? And sex is a bit broad too, nowadays.  Gender, sexual orientation, etc.  

But hermaphrodites.  I know a person who has both sex organs, some days he's a he and other days she's a she.  Depends on what that person feels like that day, and it's not a choice, it's a medical condition just like being solely male or solely female.  There are other biological ways of existing aside from solely male, solely female, and both, too.  It didn't make much sense to me to hear about people "self-identifying" as one thing or another, (like in the case of whatever her name was from the US who worked for the NAACP and let people assume she was of African descent, although she had made a few cosmetic changes to play into it, then when she was called out for it, she went on the news claiming she self-identified as African-American), for a long time until a friend of mine compared it to meeting someone for the first time who is named Richard, but you shake hands and Richard says "But I prefer to be called "Dick" or "Rick" or "D-3354!107%3."  Do you continue to call them Richard, or do you refer to Richard as he likes to be called?  Where I'm from, if you kept calling him Richard after learning he wants to be called Dick, that makes you a dick.  

And one of my professors in grad school specializes in research and therapy in LGBTQIA-related things.  One thing she's told our class that has stayed with me is that individuals in that population generally are at high risk for suicide and other adverse things, UNLESS they are able to freely express the characteristics of the whatever they identify most with. So you could possibly be setting up the new baby for a really crappy life by assigning a sex,Cuch.

And another thing

----------


## kevinjoseph

31154108_10100112052318711_2898045405067476992_n.jpg

Pulled from twitter.  Newman, Georgia.  About 30 Nazis holding a rally there, with about 200 anti-fascist counter-protestors, and four hundred police officers.  

The police were using Georgia's anti-mask law to arrest a couple of counter-protestors, and a scuffle broke out, so the police brandished their guns to control the crowd. A few people had a piece of fabric on a part of their body, the police did not like this and exploited a law to arrest people who do not like Nazis, other anti-Nazi people did not like that, so...a man in full combat gear pointing a presumably loaded weapon at an unarmed woman's face.

----------


## kevinjoseph

From what I understand, none of the thirty Nazis were bothered by law enforcement to this degree.  So if you're worried about a cop decked out like he's heading to war pointing a gun in your face, might be a good idea to become a Nazi.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Your first sentence, parents who refuse to give their new babies a sex.  That could mean a lot of things.  How do you define several of those terms?  Are parents the mother and father whose genetic material go to the new baby, the new baby's primary caretakers, etc?  Give, as in name them a masculine or feminine name based on the bits between the new baby's legs, provide masculine or feminine clothing, etc? And sex is a bit broad too, nowadays.  Gender, sexual orientation, etc.  
> 
> But hermaphrodites.  I know a person who has both sex organs, some days he's a he and other days she's a she.  Depends on what that person feels like that day, and it's not a choice, it's a medical condition just like being solely male or solely female.  There are other biological ways of existing aside from solely male, solely female, and both, too.  It didn't make much sense to me to hear about people "self-identifying" as one thing or another, (like in the case of whatever her name was from the US who worked for the NAACP and let people assume she was of African descent, although she had made a few cosmetic changes to play into it, then when she was called out for it, she went on the news claiming she self-identified as African-American), for a long time until a friend of mine compared it to meeting someone for the first time who is named Richard, but you shake hands and Richard says "But I prefer to be called "Dick" or "Rick" or "D-3354!107%3."  Do you continue to call them Richard, or do you refer to Richard as he likes to be called?  Where I'm from, if you kept calling him Richard after learning he wants to be called Dick, that makes you a dick.  
> 
> And one of my professors in grad school specializes in research and therapy in LGBTQIA-related things.  One thing she's told our class that has stayed with me is that individuals in that population generally are at high risk for suicide and other adverse things, UNLESS they are able to freely express the characteristics of the whatever they identify most with. So you could possibly be setting up the new baby for a really crappy life by assigning a sex,Cuch.
> 
> And another thing



I meaning, for example, you have a new baby boy. Yes. Penis and all. Only you are one of these modern parents who wants to be seen as trendy. So you refuse to say it is a boy. You tell people it is not up to you to give the baby a sex. That is up up to the baby when he is old enough. It is not an LGBT issue. Not when it is a new born baby. You have thousands of these new type of parents out there who refuse to use any sex at all. Because they say it is not up to them. Which to me is a load of bollox.

----------


## Cuchculan

Trust me it is a new thing. Let the child decide when the child is old enough. Parents who refuse to give the new born baby a sex. To me that is the parents making a choice. Yet ask them and they tell you it is going to be the choice of the child. 

I know Kevin raised the issue of hermaphrodites. That I was not talking about. That would be a hard call. Born with both sexual organs. I was not talking about naming the baby either. I am sure you know that Kevin. More about the sex of the baby. Male or female. Two choices. Is one or the other. But they opt for neither. Saying it is not up to them. It is up to the baby, when the baby is old enough.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I see what you meant now Cuch, I think.  So the parents of a newly born human with a penis should, upon knowing the baby has a penis, then give that human a sex?  

I could and would still argue it is a LGBT issue.  The presence or absence of a penis doesn't necessarily indicate much more than that a penis is absent or present at that time.  My hermaphrodite friend was not born a hermaphrodite, for example.  Has a masculine name.  His physician says it is probably childhood exposure to high levels of chemicals routinely used in farming in my friend's case, that affected my friend's secondary sex characteristics during puberty, especially since my friend is about 50 years old and just recently found this all out.  

Aside from all that, I would ask why the parents need to give the newly born human with a penis a sex if that baby already has a sex because there's a penis.  Isn't giving a sex to an individual who already has one at best unnecessary, and at worst harmful?  Boys raised as girls and girls raised as boys.  Raising a baby as one sex or another can vary from culture to culture, and within the same culture over time.  Some girls like stereotypically boy stuff (tomboys) and vice versa. 

Ergo, I believe it could possibly be advantageous to not decide for another human what they are like based on what external sex organs they are born with.  Might be kind of like deciding at birth that a baby's physical appearance indicates a preference for one type of toy over another, so one type of toy is provided and another type denied and taken away.  If the baby actually prefers the second type of toy, I don't think it would have a very happy development.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is there really anything wrong with a parent saying ' It is a boy '? Or ' it is a girl '? That is all I am saying. Instead we have these new breed of parents saying ' it is up to the baby when the baby is old enough '. They refuse to tell you if it is a boy or a girl. 

I mean if the child grows up and wants to swap sex, no trouble at all. They also say that people are born gay. If that is the case, then so be it. That is how the baby will end up. But up until that point in time is it really wrong to say if it is a boy or a girl? 

I know young kids. They play with a mixture of toys. Boys with dolls. Girls with action figures. When they are that young it is not an issue at all. Let them play with what they want to play with. But it is either a girl or boy. No harm in just accepting that one. The child will turn out as it does no matter what. If you say it is a boy, that does not mean the child will not be gay. That will all be down the line as the child grows and learns about life.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I don't believe there is anything wrong with a parent saying "It is a ____ " based on external sex organs.  I didn't want to make an assumption about what you were saying.

That is a bit different than the previous post starting this current discussion, where it was said the parents refused to give a sex to a newborn.  Could argue I knew full well what you meant, but could also argue precise use of language matters so defining important terms used at the beginning of a discussion is a good place to start.  Some people I know will copy and past google definitions of a word or phrase into a thread on social media, for example, and act like that settles the argument.  To me, that's closer to the beginning than the resolution.

Anyway, what about those Nazis I referred to? I believe in tolerance, but not in tolerance of intolerance, nor allowing US citizens to proudly and publicly express support for and belong to a political ideology that the US and many others made great sacrifices to have to defend itself from.  The US Communist Party has been banned from existing in the US since an act of Congress in 1954, so you can't really appeal to free speech or any of that crap.  

Speaking of that, I see quite a few pickup trucks driving around my area with huge flags on poles stuck in the truck beds, and by huge I mean the flags probably belong at the top of a pole. I saw a truck today that was displaying both the US flag and the Confederate flag simultaneously.  What are everyone's thoughts on display of the Confederate flag?

----------


## Cuchculan

My views on the confederate flag is that it has been turned into a sign a racism by been banned. Had they not of banned the flag, there would have been no issues at all. They say it is a flag of hatred? ban the flag of the other side too. The Union flag. Did they not wipe out half a million Native American Indians. Their flag is no different. Just as their statues are no different. They have each done wrong. But only one flag has been banned. One side is been picked on. The confederate flag will be now used by the Neo-Nazi groups.  Because they know what some people think of the flag. 

I could liken this to the whole Skinhead image. That was more to do with Ska music to begin with. Neo-Nazi groups robbed the whole image. Made it their own. Take my whole image for example. I am a skinhead. I wear the exact same clothes. But my whole image is for the music I am into. But it is identical to the whole Neo-Nazi image. That is not my fault. They robbed the image. They are now doing the same thing in the US with this Confederate flag. Turning it into something much bigger. 

As for Neo-Nazi groups? I would not allow them to fly the old Nazi flag. Racist terms are a crime over here. Thought it was the same everywhere. Until I saw a video or two from some March in the US. Police standing there, whilst people were calling each other racist names. Not sure if the police were weighing up their options? Make arrests and have a full scale riot kick off. They were allowing them to verbally abuse each other. The N word used over and over. But now they have a new symbol. The Confederate flag. Why? Because it was banned. Classed as a racist flag.That is simply given the haters something else to use. I would never have banned it.

----------


## JamieWAgain

If a baby is born with a [BEEP] she is a girl. Penis, a boy. Yes, the sex should be on the birth certificate, along with other facts. Time, weight, etc. 

Re: confederate flag, times were different when the north fought against the south. We can’t and should not erase history. We should honor history. We’ve come a long way.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a read of this Kevin. Neo- Nazis at play. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...l-Georgia.html

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cuchman, the problem with that is that the Confederate flag has not been banned, at least not where I live and I see it almost weekly...your argument is valid though.  The Confederate Civil War general monuments erected across the states formerly belonging to the Confederacy mostly popped up way after the Civil War era, I think the most were erected during the 1920s when racial tensions were at a high point, and again about forty or fifty years later (Civil Rights movement).  What was made illegal/banned was slavery, and resentment against the North and Civil Rights for human beings who were slightly different than the majority and so forth was expressed through those monuments.

Long story short, honoring history is honestly the first thing you think of when you see a Confederate flag, JamieWAgain?  I associate Confederate flags with bigotry, slavery, willful ignorance, nationalism, and now, Neo-Nazis etc.  No one suggested it was even possible to erase history.  This particular piece of history is also a very good way to make a person of African descent feel at least a little bit uncomfortable when they see it in a public place...I'm white myself, and it would make me a little uncomfortable to see "historical" symbols etc. that have anti-white overtones proudly displayed in public areas around my town, it might even make me feel unwelcome enough in town to seek another place to live, and that might actually be the intended purpose of those historical symbols, no?

If someone has a penis when theyre born they should be listed as having a penis if it's important to the parents and family or medically necessary.  If they have female sex organs, they should be listed as having female sex organs.  That's the furthest I feel you can go without starting to make assumptions.  A sex organ existing at birth of one sex or the other does not determine the newborn's entire lifelong sex, gender, who they are sexually attracted to, so on and so forth.  I feel I beat that horse to death with a few previous posts.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I meaning, for example, you have a new baby boy. Yes. Penis and all. Only you are one of these modern parents who wants to be seen as trendy. So you refuse to say it is a boy. You tell people it is not up to you to give the baby a sex. That is up up to the baby when he is old enough. It is not an LGBT issue. Not when it is a new born baby. You have thousands of these new type of parents out there who refuse to use any sex at all. Because they say it is not up to them. Which to me is a load of bollox.



(sorry, I know we've moved on, but I had to put in my $.02)

This cute little "trend" among modern parents could (imo) just be devastating to any child's development. Absolutely devastating. To me, this is child abuse. Parents are supposed to provide a safe, predictable, loving environment that promotes physical, mental, spiritual, emotional and social growth. This would do nothing....nothing but confuse any child. Sexual development and sexual identity begins much earlier than the onset of puberty, and there is much more to it than a very young child being able (lmao, omg, are you f-ing serious) to determine "I'm a girl" or "I'm a boy". There is soooo much more to it than that.

Parents who do this seem to be operating under the assumption that their child is going to wake up one day "when they're old enough" and figure out their sexual identity. Like it would be that simple. I really shudder to think about what any kid would struggle with, after being told for years "you figure it out, you decide your gender". These are very, very adult issues, very hard to sort out. Issues that teenagers and grown men and women struggle with, and I can't believe any parent would do this to their own children. Wow.

Some people should really, really not be allowed to have children imo. I swear to God. I'm dead serious.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I strongly disagree with both of your arguments Kevin. The confederate flag is not a symbol of racism or bigotry but is something southerners hold dear. They are not holding dear to their hearts that they want or are for slavery, for goodness sake. They are proud to be from the south. We used to go to an annual convention in S. Carolina and the men ( and women) held an annual ?north vs south? vollyball contest. Most years the south won and would find new and ingenuous ways to have the confederate flag make an appearance. One year a parachuter jumped out of a plane and landed on the beach with the flag, one year a diver appeared to rise out of the ocean and emerged on tge beach carrying the flag etc. 

Geez Loise regarding the birth of a baby. While everyone might not be born a prince or princess, (news of the day)most of us are born either a girl or a boy. 

With respect,
Jamie

----------


## kevinjoseph

I guess my argument is pretty simple.  Whatever the original symbolism of the Confederate flag, it no longer solely represents that, it represents what it has been employed to represent by people from its creation to the present day.  The exact, original symbolism of it I would have to look up, but it certainly was the flag of a group of people who committed treason against the United States of America, conducted a prolonged war on US soil, a war in which more US citizens died than any other war the US has been involved in, ever, and was the flag of a group of people who felt that one particular group of people were right to enslave another group...

The symbolism it carries today is the original symbolism plus all the historical uses of it, including a counter-movement against a movement for human rights, as sunrise's post above shows.  

JamieWAgain- 
The very fact that displaying the Confederate flag usually requires some kind of explanation or defense of its display by the person or whatever displaying it about how _it's not actually racist because _______  is a red flag to me that yeah it's racist.  It's like someone starting a sentence with "Well, I'm not racist but..." and then something racist immediately follows.  If you have to explain why a thing isn't actually some particular thing but a completely different thing...why not find a better thing so you don't have to explain it?  Like if you want to show you're proud of being from the South, why not a bumper sticker or flag with the words "I am proud of being from the South."  Less style, maybe, but you don't have to explain you're not actually racist.

InvisibleGuy-
To be clear, I don't know if you were addressing me or Cuchman, but I don't disagree with you.  I think Cuchman is saying to refuse to say a newborn is a boy or a girl based on the presence of external sexual organs is not good, and waiting for the individual to explore his or her or its own sexuality to give a sex is also bad.  Previous posts Cuchman and I have hashed this out a bit more.  I would agree with you that it is possible this not assigning a gender to a newborn until later could be harmful.  As I said in previous posts, I would argue it is more probable that assigning a newborn a sex based on external sex organs immediately at birth, and then, for lack of a better word, enforcing that assignment with the relevant gender-specific colors, toys, clothes, and so on could more a lot more harmful.  If a child assigned a male identity at birth were forced to develop in whatever way that child's parents believe is a stereotypically male way for their culture, etc., but later came to identify as more feminine than masculine, it can lead to a much higher rate of suicide for that individual than their peers who identify as a sex other than what they were assigned at birth but are allowed to live as they prefer to experience.  So that was a long sentence.  Basically if a person is allowed to say "Hey, I'd prefer it if I were able to act/dress/speak/live the way I want to, and that you respect that" to others and their peers respect their wishes, they're much less likely to be at risk for suicide and other adverse things like substance abuse.  I mean if I preferred the color blue but my parents said no that's girly your favorite color is actually pink because you were born with a penis and we're gonna paint your bedroom pink and your first car's gonna be pink and you can never wear any blue clothes..." I feel it'd get frustrating for me.  

Cuchman-
What have you done?!

----------


## kevinjoseph

Actually just looked up the original flag of the CSA to try to see what its original meaning was.  The first flag of the CSA looked nothing like what we today would consider a Confederate flag, it kinda looks to me like something a child might draw if asked to draw the US flag.  The flag we consider a Confederate flag didn't show up on the battle field in any form until 1863, and that's the flag I see that people tend to fly to purportedly express southern pride.  

The same wikipedia entry (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flags_...tes_of_America) details this and even has images of flags of specific regiments from each state.  So, if you really wanted to express pride of being from the south, you could easily employ one of these other, more specific flags that have no racist overtones, and if people need an explanation, you can sound really smart and explain that it was the flag of the whatever regiment that was composed of soldiers from whatever state.  

One section of that wikipedia entry is devoted to modern display of the flag and controversy about that.  It says in part: "*Despite never having historically represented the Confederate States of America as a country, nor officially recognized as one of its national flags*, the rectangular Second Confederate Navy Jack and the Battle Flag of Northern Virginia are now flag types commonly referred to as the Confederate Flag. They both have become a widely recognized symbol of the Southern United States. It is also known as the rebel flag, Dixie flag, and Southern cross and is often incorrectly referred to as the Stars and Bars. The actual "Stars and Bars" is the first national flag, which used an entirely different design."

For the most recent example of the Confederate flag's modern usage, the following is a quote from Esquire magazine, in an article about President Trump being greeted by Polish citizens in Poland: "On July 6, 2017, a Confederate battle flag was waved to greet President Trump upon his arrival in Poland for a brief visit before the G20 summit in Hamburg."  Were these Polish citizens also expressing pride at being from the southern United States?  Most likely they were not.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> InvisibleGuy-
> To be clear, I don't know if you were addressing me or Cuchman, but I don't disagree with you.  I think Cuchman is saying to refuse to say a newborn is a boy or a girl based on the presence of external sexual organs is not good, and waiting for the individual to explore his or her or its own sexuality to give a sex is also bad.  Previous posts Cuchman and I have hashed this out a bit more.  I would agree with you that it is possible this not assigning a gender to a newborn until later could be harmful.  As I said in previous posts, I would argue it is more probable that assigning a newborn a sex based on external sex organs immediately at birth, and then, for lack of a better word, enforcing that assignment with the relevant gender-specific colors, toys, clothes, and so on could more a lot more harmful.  If a child assigned a male identity at birth were forced to develop in whatever way that child's parents believe is a stereotypically male way for their culture, etc., but later came to identify as more feminine than masculine, it can lead to a much higher rate of suicide for that individual than their peers who identify as a sex other than what they were assigned at birth but are allowed to live as they prefer to experience.  So that was a long sentence.  Basically if a person is allowed to say "Hey, I'd prefer it if I were able to act/dress/speak/live the way I want to, and that you respect that" to others and their peers respect their wishes, they're much less likely to be at risk for suicide and other adverse things like substance abuse.  I mean if I preferred the color blue but my parents said no that's girly your favorite color is actually pink because you were born with a penis and we're gonna paint your bedroom pink and your first car's gonna be pink and you can never wear any blue clothes..." I feel it'd get frustrating for me.



I agree.

 ::): 

I think.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Good points regarding the Confederate Flag and I do see how if flown in some areas it would represent at the very least, disrespect, and at it’s core value (as described in your posts above) bigotry and racism.

In my example, and the people I know that display it, see it as their heritage, all of it. We can’t erase the fact that the South fought against the Northerners because the North wanted to abolish slavery. And they won and they did abolish slavery.

But it represents to them (I think) wanting to be unique and different from the North. And southerners ARE unique and different. 

Not to change the subject as it is on topic, but what say you about....let’s say, Florida State? Their football team is called The Seminols and before the start of each game, an Indian comes out riding a huge horse in all his Indian finery. The people in the stands chant the Indian war cry.  Dada dada dada dada dadt ta..all chanting the Indian fight chant and also sort of hopping on one foot, turning in circles and patting their mouths..

Are the Seminols bigots for honoring the heritage of the Indians?
Washington Redskins? What about them?

Is this not the same thing, just a different race and different circumstances?

OK. I’m out. Time for me to hit the hey as they say.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

I will leave the flag debate to you Americans. I don't live there. We have our own flag issues in the North of Ireland. 

I want to talk mystery boxes. What is a mystery box? Is a box with a question mark on it. On sale on Ebay. What is in a mystery box? That is the question. Is a gamble you take. They can sell from 15 dollars up to 20,000 dollars. What kind of idiots would buy such a thing? There are loads of idiots out there. People who spend big money and end up with junk. Some sellers are good. They will give you something good. But most are selling their rubbish. Great video on you tube of a woman opening 3 boxes that cost different prices. All she got for her money was junk. 

1_800x.png

The world is full of gullible people. People who want to waste their money. You want to get rid of your rubbish? Box it up and sell it as a mystery box.

----------


## CloudMaker

We have had this confederate statue debate before. People want to remove and destroy part of American history ...... SAD! 

You may not agree with what these people did but they are still a part of our country’s history and should remain IMO. Just how there are statues from the third Reich in Germany still. That doesn’t mean that hitler was a great guy. 

Our country is one of the youngest in the world and people are destroying what few historical statues that are left !!

Also barring genetic mutations there are only TWO sexes. Yes TWO. There is a very valid reason people are required to go through years of therapy before being allowed to get a sex change surgery in many countries !

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_...gnment_therapy

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cloudmaker.  

"People want to remove and destroy part of American history ...... SAD! "  
-Who said they wanted to remove and destroy part of American history?  Equating removing statues honoring Civil War generals and others who were on the Confederate side during the US Civil War and actively fought against our country from their current highly public places is not the same as removing and destroying part of American history.  You're committing a logical fallacy, the straw man fallacy of claiming the position you don't agree with is the same as or actually is something else when it isn't, and attacking the position that you claim is the other person's position in a discussion but actually isn't.  The straw man fallacy often is employed when the person who uses it fails to be able to address an opposing position adequately, and out of desperation draws an analogy between it and something else that is usually easier to attack.  

So, you go from being unable to adequately address the idea that statues in public places honoring people who were traitors to and enemies of our country, to something about how that's like wanting to destroy US history, then eventually you wrap up your position with a comment about Adolf Hitler.  Quite a bamboozle, to go from removing statues of US Civil War Confederate generals from public places in the US allllllllll the way to some comment about Hitler not being a great guy.  If the quality of character of a former dictator of a foreign country somehow proves that these statues in the US must remain in public, I'm not sure how anyone is even supposed to respond because those two things are very arbitrarily related.  

Any actual counterarguments about the statues in our country's public places honoring traitors and enemies of our country continuing to exist or not are welcome if you'd like to give it another try.   ::): 

Same for what you wrote about your claim that only two sexes exist and so forth (and that claim is highly debatable and pasting a link to a wikipedia article doesn't really serve any purpose because the wikipedia article might support your straw man claim and nothing else).  It's not really addressing Cuchman's original question about whether new parents should or should not assign a gender to a newborn because of the newborn's observable eternal sex organs.  

Generally, defining terms and links to sources should probably happen at the beginning of a discussion and not when one feels it will finish a discussion once and for all. This helps those discussing an issue to be more certain they are talking about the same things and less likely that things like a straw man fallacy or some other logical fallacy will occur.  It saves time, if none of the previous reasons appeal to you.   

IN CONCLUSION!

1. More useful to define terms at the beginning than toward the end of a discussion.
2. A wikipedia article about "sex reassignment therapy" really doesn't offer any insight on the issue actually at hand or help us move the discussion (about parents choosing to name or not name their newborns at first) along. 
3. US Civil War Confederate general statues are not related to whether Adolf Hitler was a great guy.  

 :silly:

----------


## CloudMaker

Ok 
@kevinjoseph
 when people in this great country 1000 years from now have no historical statues left to study and appreciate because of petty social justice movements it will be on the hands of people like you!! Not me!!

----------


## kevinjoseph

:off topic: 

Basically you, Cloudmaker, countered a point about the uselessness of employing a straw man fallacy by attempting to use a straw man fallacy?  I'm not sure if any further response to you on this topic is even a good idea anymore.  Or any other issue ever anywhere forever and ever.

Here, since you probably didn't even read the whole post through even once before you attempted to pursue the same point basically the post was already addressing, is my final argument to you on this issue:  

 :mask: 

That emoji is not as time-consuming to read as a complete, actual response, but since you didn't seem to bother reading my post before trying to make some sort of counter-argument to it, it's the best you'll get from me.

----------


## AmberHearts

> "People see it as a symbol of the South as a bound and discrete place. A part of the heritage that's being celebrated with it is that the South is the South, that the region has clear borders that might collate with the borders of the Confederacy. It's bound up, in this sense, in the question of the South as a once nation. But I also think that people invoke the flag because they want to endorse on some level, even if secretly or subconsciously, the very rationale for the Confederacy. When people say 'heritage not hate,' they are omitting the obvious, which is that that heritage is hate. When someone says it's about history, well, that particular history is inseparable from hate, because it is about hate. It's about racism, and it's about slavery.
> 
> ...there is no way to separate the fact that it is on all of those flag poles and on those license plates, that it's on t-shirts and coffee cups and other paraphernalia, precisely because it was resurrected in the 1940s and 1950s as part of a massive resistance campaign against the civil rights movement. It wouldn't exist in our national popular culture without this moment, when African Americans fought for their equality, and the battle flag was recovered and redeployed as a symbol of opposition to it."   https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.208b907f55b1https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.208b907f55b1
> 
> I'm glad the statues are coming down.  People can fly the flags privately, but it shouldn't be on government buildings



I'm fine with them coming down but would rather them be placed in history museums instead of being destroyed.

----------


## Cuchculan

What about rock bands flying the flag of the South? I do like to listen to a lot of Southern rock music. Lynyrd Skynyrd and Molly Hatchet and the likes. They have always flown the flag of the South. Never in a bad way. Never in a racist way. They see it as their flag. It defines them from other rock bands. Should they be arrested for flying the flag they have always flown? Banned from playing gigs if they refuse to remove the flag? Not everybody views the flag in the same way. It was once used for rock-a-billy music. Just a flag people latched on to. More to go with the music than anything else.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ I understand wanting to latch onto something that some feel is a part of their heritage. There's nothing wrong with that. Except for when it's a reminder of hate, of the systematic rape, torture and murder of an entire race of people.

Why not pick something else you can embrace as part of your heritage? Why does it have to be something that will cause so much controversy, and cause so many people distress, anxiety, and heartache? Unless the point is to push the limits of your freedom of expression, to the point of being so controversial? It's a reminder of hate....you can't separate the two...anyone with a third grade education will realize, imo, that you can't look at that flag and not be reminded of slavery, of the oppression of generation after generation of an entire race of people.

Would you advocate flying a flag with a swastika? It's a serious question. Why is one OK and the other not? Does the rape, torture and slaughter of generations of black people not carry the same weight as the extermination, the slaughter of millions of Jews? I was born in Galveston Island, which is about as far south as you can get in the United States, and I've never felt it was infringing on my rights or freedom of expression to not be able to fly a confederate flag. Actually, I could. But I'd face some very real consequences. I'd be perceived as racist by a whole, whole lot of people, and I'm sure I'd be called out for it. Why risk sending that kind of a message? Why risk coming across as a racist? Can't people find another way to embrace their "southern heritage" lol.....

----------


## kevinjoseph

I checked this thread last night for any posts or activity since my last post, and again just a few minutes ago.  Nothing last night, and now several posts from several people.  I can't really respond to each post since then, but I do want to say I enjoy the discussion so far.  

Last night I got home from a three day trip to Rochester, Minnesota, for a bunch of appointments at the Mayo Clinic there for Crohn's Disease stuff.  The trip there and back the only radio station I could consistently get without static was NPR.  I heard a lot of things happened in the news over this period, especially last night on the trip home.  Tom Brokaw, University of Iowa alum and stuff, is accused of sexual assault by at least two women dating back as early as the 90s.  Bill Cosby found guilty by jury of all counts levied against him, by a jury in a civil suit.  He will likely spend the remaining years of his life in prison.  Donald Trump's personal lawyer will plead the fifth if called to testify in court in a case brought against the president of the United States by a porn star, alleging the president sexually harassed her years ago and paid her off to be silent about it.  So many unpopular opinions about these events could be written about!

Main point is I just wanted to post and say hi and I'm watching the thread and enjoying reading everyone's unpopular opinions.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bill Cosby, if sent to prison, will be dead in no time at all. The downside to these cases is the people, when caught, are very old. Not like they have long to live as a rule. Plus he can appeal the outcome. Just like the victim appealed the outcome of the first trial. not sure about over there. Over here there are many different courts of appeal. Which could take years. We had a lot of priests brought to court over here. Thing was they were all in their 90's. Most didn't end up in prison. Age was taken into account. Which I thought was wrong. Let them die in prison. All this sexual stuff from way back when. All only coming out now. Case of how it is viewed in a court of law. We have had a few people accused and found not guilty of all charges over this side of the world. One or two women admitting they made things up. so when the spotlight shines on another famous name, we have to sit back and wait. See what comes of it. Not assume they are guilty. Until a court makes a verdict. In the UK you can be ruined by the media before the case ever gets near a court. Then you are found not guilty. But you have been ruined already. Here in Ireland the media can't name names before the court verdict. Which I think is the right way. No trial by media before your court case. If found not guilty, you still have a career. The media still can't name you. Only if found guilty can they name you.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cuchman, that sounds about right.  I don't know what that all means for perpetrators and victims of crimes.  If you feel you have been the victim of a crime and you need to report it for justice to be served, should you then report it immediately?  I've read that many victims of crimes such as rape have the immediate thought that they are somehow to blame for the rape, and then there's the social stigma that exists around everyone involved in such cases, whether you want to acknowledge it or not, it's there and sometimes prevents victims from coming forward until years later.  A lot of people I've talked to about the Cosby case have questioned why the time between the crime and the perpetrator serving any sort of sentence can be so long, and mostly I think they are hinting that the victims are somehow opportunists.  Meh.  Just some thoughts.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Many of the Cosby victims DID come forward years ago and nobody believed them.

----------


## Cuchculan

The victims can still come forward. Police can look into their allegations. See if there is proof of a crime. Case goes ahead if there is proof. Just like normal. Only the media are told nothing about who is been tried / investigated until after the case. No trial by media first. 

Latest thing is trial be social media. Putting pictures up and saying ' this man beat me up '. They go to the police after they ruin the person via social media. Or putting up images and telling everybody that the person in the picture tried to abduct a child in their area. Picture could be of anybody. Once over here a bloke got kicked around because of such an image. Turns out he had done nothing of the sort at all. Somebody simply put his picture up to get their own back on him. A Judge has come out here in Ireland and said he won't hear cases were people post images or make videos and put them on Facebook first. His message was simple. Go to the police first.

----------


## kevinjoseph

This thread has been quiet lately.  I would like to revive it, and see what people think of the following unpopular opinion:

"No private company should be so involved in a person's health care they are able to deny that person a necessary health care option because of profit."

----------


## Cuchculan

Is there not two options over there? Private and public. Private always costs a lot more. Public is either free or crap. Curious to hear how it works in the US.

----------


## Otherside

> Is there not two options over there? Private and public. Private always costs a lot more. Public is either free or crap. Curious to hear how it works in the US.



US doesn't have state healthcare. If you need it you pretty much have to pay a crapload.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Is there not two options over there? Private and public. Private always costs a lot more. Public is either free or crap. Curious to hear how it works in the US.



Public healthcare? LOL!!!!!

29D993E6-BC65-450C-A973-B4004F306A13.gif

----------


## Cuchculan

They are not missing out on much because of the mistakes made in public healthcare. May save a bit on money for a visit to the doctor and medication. They tend to get test results lost. Waiting lists are huge and can take years. Come the end of the day a lot of people end up going private and paying big if it is something serious. They would be dead by the time their name ended up top of the waiting lists.

----------


## kevinjoseph

So the problem isn't that private industry causes the crappiness, it's the crappiness itself?  So the crappiness could be addressed even without involving private industry.  If people end up with crappy medical care unless they pay more, why not just address the medical care costs themselves?  

My doctor tested me for c diff based on my Crohn's symptoms.  He personally called me the next day to tell me to start taking an antibioitic he had prescribed for c diff, I could pick it up immediately at my pharmacy.  Insurance said it was too expensive.  I wasn't able to pick it up for over a week and steeadily got sorse to the point there was a lot of blood when I went to the restroom, enough that there wasn't anything besides blood and you couldnt see the bottom of the toilet bowl.  Made my way to the ER for the same symptoms.  Told them what was happening.  They sent me home with an rx for a completely different (cheaper) antibiotic.  

My insurance company wanted to make a bigger profit for shareholders, so they denied me something my doc said was necessary.  They now are on the hook for an ER visit on top of everything else, that wouldnt have happened if someone hadn't decided to veto my docs decision because they somehow knew more about c diff and antibiotics.

----------


## Otherside

> They are not missing out on much because of the mistakes made in public healthcare. May save a bit on money for a visit to the doctor and medication. They tend to get test results lost. Waiting lists are huge and can take years. Come the end of the day a lot of people end up going private and paying big if it is something serious. They would be dead by the time their name ended up top of the waiting lists.



Ah, must be worse over there then than it is here. No offence. And I used live in an area with one of the worst healthcare trusts. We have the waiting list issue though. There are actually insurance policys that will only pay out for private "if you have been waiting for longer that 10 weeks."

It's still stupidly priced over in the US. Privately here, for example, my pills would cost ?30 or so. It's doable for me if I had to go that route. US cost? About ?200 or so. Not doable.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yeah, Otherside.  And a lot of people argue they don't wanna pay taxes for other people's healthcare.  If that's the case, remove free healthcare for US senators, representatives, executive branch.  Totally eliminate any health care the US VA provides to military veterans (the VA is known even in the US as providing awful care, the VA system hires doctors who cant find work anywhere else, and veterans often die from military related injuries and such before they receive any treatment).  And after you do all that, realize you're already paying taxes that go to Medicaid and Medicare, and get rid of both of those and tell me you're ready to believe youll never have to depend on any of those services and no one you care about ever will.  After you do allllll that, and you still believe you're paying too much taxes for other people's health care, and it's a starting point for a valid argument.  

Unless you're a misanthrope and just hate other people, or you're wealthy enough that you pay no taxes anyway because you can hire accountants to find all the stupid loopholes etc that let multibillion dollar US corporations pay not only zero taxes but receive government assistance at every level through tax refunds and other incentives, I doubt you care enough about what your taxes go toward that you're upset about the small percentage that actually goes toward helping your fellow US citizens.

----------


## Cuchculan

I know 1 man who died whilst on a waiting list to have an OP done on his back. In about 2010 he was given a date for the OP. The date? 2024. I kid you not. He was getting worse by the year. Died a few year back. Right now we have the cervical test results scandal going on. All the botched up results. The main issue? Nobody told the patients. Not until 6 years later. By that time a good few of them had already died. Few more were dying. In the US there is a law were the doctor has to tell the patient what is going on. That law is not here in Ireland. People knew mistakes had been made. Only nobody wanted to tell the women. Their GP said it was not up to him. 6 whole years to be told. That is how messed up things are.

----------


## CloudMaker

@kevinjoseph
 Agreed!!! Why should the US senators get healthcare from my tax money??

I don’t want to pay other people’s healtcare with my taxes!! I work 2 jobs and don’t even have healthcare yet rich government workers and welfare bums get it paid off of my dime? Unbelievable!

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cuchculan that's pretty awful.  I guess it's not so bad here.   If a doctor of mine refused to tell me I had some condition like that for that long, I'd be furious.  I've learned a lot by asking to see my medical records each doctor has of me.  I know if you go to the doctor here, you can get through a whole appointment without them even looking at you, they're so busy looking at what's already in your chart on a computer in the exam room or adding more information to it.  

Cloudmaker if you don't want to pay for other people's health care you'll have to just stop paying taxes completely, or come up with a way to change the way things already are.  We already have socialized medicine, at least for politicians.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

There are, imo, some upsides to healthcare here esp when compared to other systems in other countries.

We do, in fact, have free clinics. They're all over the country here. But they're also a joke. They do not give out the kind of care to pregnant women, for ex, that I'd want the mother of my children to go to. It's better than nothing I'm sure. I don't have first-hand exp from being in one, that's just based on what I've heard and from the media but I have NO reason to believe it's not true. Only the poorest and unemployed and those who cannot get insurance in any way go to those. The jokes here are you go to a free clinic if you got pregnant and no man is in the picture now. Or you have an std. Or, you're looking for free birth control. Planned Parenthood also provides some of those services at a sliding scale, or no cost.

If you don't have insurance of some sort, doctors here will not see you. They want your card and copays upfront o/c. You can pay totally out of pocket if you're alright spending $100 and up per visit. I'd expect to spend more like $200, at least.

Emergency rooms here cannot, cannot, cannot turn you away. You can owe a hospital ER $100,000 here and they still have to see you. You can be an illegal immigrant here and they have to see you. You can't be put in jail here for unpaid medical bills. So...they have no reason to turn you away. The only exception might be drug-seeking junkies.....and they still have to address their health issues.

A lot of Americans use ERs as doctors offices, that's a fact. Go to any normally crazy busy ER on Christmas Eve or Day and there'll probably be no wait to be seen. There'll be drunk driving accidents and the normal....but all those people that use them as doctor offices are too busy with Christmas lol.

----------


## Otherside

> A lot of Americans use ERs as doctors offices, that's a fact. Go to any normally crazy busy ER on Christmas Eve or Day and there'll probably be no wait to be seen. There'll be drunk driving accidents and the normal....but all those people that use them as doctor offices are too busy with Christmas lol.



Happens here as well. There's little excuse for it here though as GP's and Out-of-Hours GP's are free. Lost count of the number of the times I've seen a doctor explain in exasperation that "mild sore throat is something that could waited until 8:30am the next morning for a GP, and does not need to be dealt with ASAP."

----------


## Cuchculan

They are called ' Locums '.After hours doctors. Here they were begging people to stop calling them out last December. Wait until the next day. Go to your normal doctor. Some people call them out for little or nothing. They have drivers. Why? Because at times the call outs are false and they are mugged. As they carry medication with them. Last one I had out said he was mugged 3 times. You call them in the middle of the night. Might have to wait a few hours before they show up. Rare that I would use one. I would have to be very bad. No charge for a call out here either. Is all free.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'll start a new unpopular opinion.  Children should generally not be in public places if their presence there causes disruption because their parents are basically irresponsible.

I mostly like kids and believe their parents shouldn't have to worry about some place they're going to being kid-friendly.  But I was killing time this morning at a service garage in the waiting area and three kids were there, and along with their dad, making a lot of noise.  One was watching "The Mask" so loud on her cellphone I could tell which scene she was watching because of the dialogue.  Another was walking around with her cell phone, asking questions to her day about stuff she saw, like cars being worked on, which was fine, but her dad kept telling her to stop asking questions about stuff and then would ask her if she knew what a caliper was, what a rotor was, what a torque wrench was.  Their dad was actually making the most noise trying to keep them quiet.

----------


## Cuchculan

Kids are raised by technology these days. Not by parents. Let them loose outdoors and they have no idea how to behave. They want to get back home to their computer or games console. Hence the kid watching the film. That is how a lot of parents keep kids quiet these days. Gone are the days of a smack on the legs. Not allowed do it these days. They class it as child abuse. Parents need to learn how to be parents. Take the place of the computer or the games console. But most parents are happy to let the kids be once they are not been annoyed by them. Is all messed up. You know there are kids free holidays and hotels for adults only. Popping up all over the place. People are happy to see them too.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well.....a three year old is not going to sit quietly in their booster seat at a restaurant and say "I'd like a milk and mac n cheese, please, thank you" and join in as much as they can in adult conversation. Anyone that thinks that's gonna happen is delusional. I'm obviously exaggerating to make a point, but you'd be surprised what some people (mostly in my experience, people with no kids) would expect a three year old to behave. They're three years old ffs. Having said that, I've seen plenty of cases where the three year old seemed to be in charge of the parent. I'll be damned if that EVER happened with me and my kids. I remember seeing a young 20 something mom carrying a screeeeaming, crying three year old out of Walmart once. This kid was crying bloody murder over a candy bar. Mom was getting tired, and had to put her down, gave in, gave her the candy. All that does is teach her that if she screams and throws a temper tantrum she'll get what she wants. That mom was an idiot. I felt bad for the kid. Seriously. As a parent cardinal rule one is if you reward bad behavior that's what you're gonna get. Just common sense.

Teenagers and their hand-held devices are different. It's easy to tell which kids have been taught respect and which are really the ones in control. My kids know to never take out their phones at the table. And they don't, never have. If we were at the doctors office and they wanted to watch Netflix on their phones while we're in the waiting room, they use earbuds. My kids would never think of blaring out a movie for all to hear.

The difference between the two is....if you watch a three year old you can see in a few moments HOW they're being raised. If you watch a teenager for a few moments you can see how they WERE raised. By the time they're that old it's almost too late. There are people out there who have noooo business parenting anyone imo.

ETA: Prisoners in the state of Texas currently spend more time outdoors than the average kid now. Prisoners are *forced* to spend at minimum 15 minutes a day, kids most days spend zero, unless it's for a PE class at school.

----------


## kevinjoseph

For some reason Trump moved the US embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.  This one failed businessman reversed seven decades of US foreign policy because he thought it would benefit him or doesn't fully understand the consequences of his actions.

I'm not pro-Israel, I'm not pro-Palestine.  I'm anti-actively pursuing bad decisions.  Not supporting Trump's actions because they negatively affect my country/devalue human life is somehow an unpopular opinion.  

Below is a photo of a Palestinian protesting the embassy move.  He is holding a tennis racket.  It is this fearsome enemy that has caused the Israelis to shoot over one thousand Palestinians, so far today.32737292_1807995055906071_7412641724968730624_n.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

@kevinjoseph
 The US has supposedly recognized Jerusalem as the capital of Israel for a long time.... about time we actually go forward with supporting our ally IMO

So happy with Trump right now

----------


## Cuchculan

Tanks against Stones. 


f1072600250025921adbf8e06801423c.jpg

----------


## kevinjoseph

With friends like Netanyahu, who needs enemies?

I guess Trump's approval rating is pretty high for someone like him.  Must take a lot of painful mental gymnastics to know he's done what he's done and think he is a good president at the same time.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I like Trump.

----------


## fetisha

I still like bill cosby..

----------


## Lunaire

I like turtles

----------


## kevinjoseph

I also like turtles, but I don't like Tosh.0.  

JamieWAgain, I respect that you like Trump.  I don't know of any action of his that I like, but I don't mean to come across as super intolerant.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cool Kevin snd thank you. I respect your thoughts as well.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well I mean it's a free country lol. I find it very, very difficult to have any respect for anyone that abuses women (wrt Trump). Just my opinion. Based on what I know, countless reputable news stories.....he is, imo, a sexual predator.

On a side note I think he's dangerous in other ways, he is wreckless. He doesn't seem to be able to grasp the very simple concept that....sometimes the best policy is to try to deescalate things. Foreign policy with North Korea immediately comes to mind.

The scariest thing to me though is how he treats and talks about women. I have two daughters and either of them getting involved with a man like that scares the hell out of me. He is imo what gives parents nightmares. In a purely hypothetical situation I wonder how many Trump supporters would be comfortable with letting him date / marry their mom, or their sister. Omg.

----------


## fetisha

> I also like turtles, but I don't like Tosh.0.  
> 
> JamieWAgain, I respect that you like Trump.  I don't know of any action of his that I like, but I don't mean to come across as super intolerant.



I don't find tosh.0. funny either.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I agree Fetisha.  

Sunrise I agree with you also.  I don't want to dominate this thread, can you explain more?

----------


## CloudMaker

Wow I’m glad you are ready to hand over your right to defend yourself to the feds but I AM NOT

If we outlaw guns then only criminals will have guns

----------


## kevinjoseph

Sunrise, thank you!  I totally agree with you.  People claiming things like "The Founding Fathers were right" and "Gun control = tyranny and while we're at it US citizens having guns keeps other countries from invading us" conveniently ignore a lot of hard facts.  The Founding Fathers were right argument is easily countered with the fact that they believed owning other human beings against their will and profiting from their work was a great foundation for a national economy.  I believe that if you are a 2nd amendment supporter, you also have to support alllll the other amendments, including the ones recognizing the Founding Fathers were wrong about things like slavery and voting rights, and we had to amend the Constitution to recognize things like women have the right to vote and people shouldn't be slaves.  I think there are two amendments dealing solely with the prohibition of alcohol and its subsequent legalization.  So any appeal to to some infallible Founding Fathers being right about everything is nonsense.  

My belief is that the second amendment needs to be updated to acknowledge present day reality at the least, at worst it is a cop out for people to say they deserve to own a device capable of casually killing another human being and it's a God-given right because the Bill of Rights.  These same people tend to argue that health care is not a human right, but they need to be able to own a thing capable of killing a lot of people fast or their rights are being violated.

Cloudmaker no one said anything about handing over one's rights to "the feds" to defend oneself.  If your only ability to defend yourself is a reliance on a device you own that is far outclassed by anything "the feds" have in their armory, you've already lost whatever you thought you were defending.  Until the 2nd Amendment guarantees US citizens the right to possess methods of self defense against their own government that are capable of taking out things like drones, nuclear weapons, law enforcement, several military branches, etc., that argument is a fantasy.  If you feel threatened by your own government enough that you believe your only recourse is to weapons to wound or kill members of law enforcement and the US military, feel free to emigrate to some country where that fantasy is somewhat realistic, but you'll probably find stricter gun laws there than here.

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't think your gun laws take into account the amount of crazy bastards out there. Over here farmers can own guns. Who else would need them? Never had a school shooting in Ireland. Little Johnny can not simply stockpile weapons up. Because the weapons are not there to stockpile up. We have the right to defend our homes. Only two months back a chap killed a person who broke into his home. No charges brought against him at all. He didn't need a gun to defend his home. Kevin says it right above. The gun laws are out-dated. The World has changed. People have changed. It is a dangerous place out there these days. Only over here that danger does not involve guns. Because they are not part of our culture.

----------


## kevinjoseph

People in the US will claim owning guns is an inherent "God-given" human right, while healthcare is not.  Mental contortionists.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

More of a reply to an RHCP lyric, but the medicated state of mind is not overrated.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I like RHCP, despite Anthony Kiedis' tendency to choose lyrics that rhyme but don't really mean much.  My favorite musical artist is actually Beck, and I'm pretty sure his lyrics are absolutely meaningless but they fit his extraordinary musical talent.  This might be an unpopular opinion, but I'll fight ya to the death to defend it maybe.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

There's a lot of talk about repealing the 2nd amendment, since the latest school shooting. Which, was less than 15 minutes from where my kids go to hs. It scared me. It scared me to death. My first thought was are my kids OK. That was my first and only thought, for hours that morning. Mass murderers like this do not choose just one location, not all the time.

What I think doesn't matter, but even if the 2nd amendment had been repealed, this monster, this mother*ker wouold have still gotten his hands on the weapons. They weren't his weapons.

----------


## Ironman

> I still like bill cosby..



And he still likes Jell-O Pudding Pops.  I miss them!

From 1989:

----------


## Ironman

> There's a lot of talk about repealing the 2nd amendment, since the latest school shooting. Which, was less than 15 minutes from where my kids go to hs. It scared me. It scared me to death. My first thought was are my kids OK. That was my first and only thought, for hours that morning. Mass murderers like this do not choose just one location, not all the time.
> 
> What I think doesn't matter, but even if the 2nd amendment had been repealed, this monster, this mother*ker wouold have still gotten his hands on the weapons. They weren't his weapons.



The whole point of the Second Amendment is protection from rogue military and Government - the right to self-defense.  
Can you imagine what would happen if we couldn't protect ourselves?

That kid can't even face the death penalty - he's only 17!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I never said I was in favor of repealing the 2nd amendment. Fwiw, if that was even seriously considered, you would see riots across the United States on a scale you have never, ever seen before. The thought of that is just laughable, I can't even take it seriously. If you look at my comment, what I said is, there is a lot of talk about it now.

And in Texas, you are mistaken my friend. He can be tried as an adult. And he most definitely can get the death penalty. And he will. Let's watch and see. Texas does not [BEEP] around in cases like this.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> And he still likes Jell-O Pudding Pops.  I miss them!
> 
> From 1989:



And this scumbag is a sexual predator. Wow. How can anyone find any redeeming qualities, how can you find it in your soul to smile at a person that preys on / drugs / rapes women. Over, and over and over again over years time.

Wow. I will never understand how some people think and what makes them tick. I will never understand how you can be an advocate, or be a champion for abuse against women....and still say you love this man.

Wow. He needs to take a puddin pop and stick it where the sun doesn't shine. And someone will, in prison.

----------


## Ironman

> And this scumbag is a sexual predator. Wow. How can anyone find any redeeming qualities, how can you find it in your soul to smile at a person that preys on / drugs / rapes women. Over, and over and over again over years time.
> 
> Wow. I will never understand how some people think and what makes them tick. I will never understand how you can be an advocate, or be a champion for abuse against women....and still say you love this man.
> 
> Wow. He needs to take a puddin pop and stick it where the sun doesn't shine. And someone will, in prison.



IG - I didn't go there.  I just liked Jell-O Puddin' Pops.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

If Charles Manson sold Jello-Puddin-Pops I wouldn't buy them.

If a serial rapist sold Jello-Puddin-Pops and I once liked them, I'd have a serious aversion to them now, I'd throw up at the thought of eating one, and I wouldn't tell anyone, I'd try to forget the memories I had of ever liking one. I'm dead serious.

----------


## fetisha

> And he still likes Jell-O Pudding Pops.  I miss them!
> 
> From 1989:



I don't think I ever tried one before, just regular pudding *shrug*

----------


## kevinjoseph

Advertisements in general tend to make me less likely to buy whatever good or service they advertise, since they're usually annoying.

----------


## fetisha

> Advertisements in general tend to make me less likely to buy whatever good or service they advertise, since they're usually annoying.



Seems like the ones from the 90s  and some of the desserts from a few fast food places that taste so good end up being discontinued, which really irked me. I don't see the hype about pizza, I always liked burgers more. ( thats my unpopular opinion)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

*shrug*

rapists that advertise their popsicles are ok with some I guess

*shrug*

----------


## kevinjoseph

Lol fetisha, I agree with your unpopular opinion.  I think McDonald's had a mcnugget sauce called "Szechuan sauce" as some promotional effort for the Disney movie Mulan.  It was quickly discontinued, then like a decade later un-discontinued because fans of a tv show "Rick and Morty" wanted it back.

----------


## fetisha

> Lol fetisha, I agree with your unpopular opinion.  I think McDonald's had a mcnugget sauce called "Szechuan sauce" as some promotional effort for the Disney movie Mulan.  It was quickly discontinued, then like a decade later un-discontinued because fans of a tv show "Rick and Morty" wanted it back.



I had the best chocolate mini cake at taco bell and a few whichs later back in 2014 they said they don't have it anymore WTF?!

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yeah, it sucks.  If something isn't immediately financially successful, it tends to happen.  Marvel Comics and DC comics have been trying for years to make decent adaptations of their comics into tv series and movies, going back to Adam West's version of Batman in the sixties or seventies, and I think a bad adaptation of the Hulk into a tv series in the eighties, and they didn't really succeed with any of it until they started making movies that acknowledged that more people than just children were comic book fans, there is sometimes a darker side to comics that appeals to mature audiences, and that's when things really took off for them.  The comic book movies they make that don't acknowledge this are still flops, like The Hulk with Edward Norton and any Batman movie with Ben Affleck.

----------


## Ironman

> *shrug*
> 
> rapists that advertise their popsicles are ok with some I guess
> 
> *shrug*







> It's OK because he's a black man, because he's "America's Dad", because you loved him all these years on tv.
> 
> What kind of mentality do you have to have....to believe that? Seriously?
> 
> Humor me.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Show me, teach me, why you believe the way you do.



IG - First of all, he no longer pushes the product.  Second of all, the product itself was discontinued in the 1990s for poor sales.  This was even after it was reintroduced, without Cosby, with the Popsicle name on it instead.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I had the best chocolate mini cake at taco bell and a few whichs later back in 2014 they said they have it anymore WTF?!



Oh. Kay.

As long as you had a good chocolate cake, sweetie.

OK.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I should get these lyrics tatood (sp?) tattoootted lmao
 on my right shoulder

----------


## fetisha

> Oh. Kay.
> 
> As long as you had a good chocolate cake, sweetie.
> 
> OK.



I made a typo on my quote. I meant to say that they had the cake at taco bell back in 2014 but they stop serving in the same year. Maybe its my fault buying them all? Lol jk :/ its weird i have a big appetite but I'm not even tall.

----------


## Cuchculan

aL2joMM_700b.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Meh.

We all make typos. We all make mistakes. Sometimes tho, those mistakes are doozies.

Like putting our puddin pops in places where they don't belong.

'Tis all good tho man!

We love him, he's America's dad.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bill might not ever see a day in prison. He's wealthy, and that buys you good lawyers, and that buys you freedom in America.

But....the thing is...you got to....learn...that the thing is....

but....hey....but....

if you get the judge to put you in the cell....

then....they have your way with you.....

but....

then you're fucked....

(this is my Bill Cosby interpretation)

(it wouldn't be as pretty in real life)

----------


## fetisha

Isn't bill cosby blind now?

----------


## fetisha

> Lol fetisha, I agree with your unpopular opinion.  I think McDonald's had a mcnugget sauce called "Szechuan sauce" as some promotional effort for the Disney movie Mulan.  It was quickly discontinued, then like a decade later un-discontinued because fans of a tv show "Rick and Morty" wanted it back.



I never tried the sauce but I love the sauce from zaxbys (which is my other unpopular opinion)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It's an unpopular opinion but I don't want to date women 20 years younger than me.

Not all guys are like that lol.

I don't want to date someone my daughter's age, that is just f-ing creepy. It's beyond creepy.

I'm not saying I won't date a woman in her 30's. I would. She'd be lucky to find me  ::):  But I wouldn't date a woman in her 20's.

ETA: I don't think

----------


## fetisha

monogamy can be bs

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It's a good question tho. I mean, how young is too young lol? I mean, an 18 year old dating a 16 year old is a very, very big deal imo. A 32 year old man dating a 29 year old woman not so much.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm not sure I believe monogamy is healthy.  Attempting to live monogamously can be very stressful.  I'm not sure humans should try.  Idk.  It's pretty rare to find monogamous relationships, mating for life, among other animals, even.  The majority of species' behavior in reproduction would not be pleasant if the human analogue were attempted, and probably criminal.

----------


## fetisha

> I'm not sure I believe monogamy is healthy.  Attempting to live monogamously can be very stressful.  I'm not sure humans should try.  Idk.  It's pretty rare to find monogamous relationships, mating for life, among other animals, even.  The majority of species' behavior in reproduction would not be pleasant if the human analogue were attempted, and probably criminal.



I feel like we have no choice but to choose monogamy cause of so many stds and stis and its frustrating. Some people are refusing to use protection.I heard way too many cheating stories its crazy.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I think human beings are programmed to populate the fu*ing earth, it's just what I believe. Don't think. Just fuq. Just populate the earth.

If we all started thinking with our little heads then that's exactly what would happen.

I have had opportunities to go home with women and I've stopped, and said "no, let's think about this"....I'm NOT bragging, most men and women have had those opportunities, ffs. You think twice.

Having said that, I don't think monogamy is out of the question. I was married for 18 years, with the same (fine, beautiful, incredibly gorgeous) woman for 20 years. My ex-wife is 46 years old and she still turns heads. She is fu*ing beautiful. She also doesn't know how to keep her legs closed.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

I think that humans are made for no specific reason. I think with the overpopulation and the crazy stuff going on right now, maybe it would be best to stop reproducing so much. the birth to death ratio is 4 to 2, I think monogamy can also help with the population not being completely f-d lol. But I think both polyamorous and monogamous are both options for anyone. Poly is something that you are, you can't really force people to be it, same with mono, its like sexuality, it cant be forced. Im personally mono because I have attachment issues to people, and having more than one partner would make me feel uncomfortable, and same for my significant other, id get jealous and have trust issues. being poly would be much more stressful for me  ::(:

----------


## ConstellationStudies

also side note; corn on pizza is delicious

----------


## kevinjoseph

I have a pretty good friend who said she was polyamorous.  That was before we were in the same class with a professor who is a locally renowned marriage and family therapist, and the subject of relationships and how they work was the core emphasis of that class.  According to that professor/therapist, he believes no individual is anything.  To say an individual is either monogamous or polyamorous or black or white or Libertarian or Communist or rich or poor is to make a statement about how you believe they will likely behave in relation to others.  Humans are much more symbiotic as a species than we are told, he said.  For the first 15 years or so of our lives we are completely dependent for survival on others, and after that it gets easier to survive without being in some kind of relationship to another human being, but you won't find many voluntary hermits who live alone because they want to live alone.  People choose a lifestyle like that because they value something more than human relationship(s), such as monks and nuns maybe (relationship with God) or because they believe being in some kind of relationship somehow is negative (Ted Kaczynski the Unabomber lived alone in a small shack for awhile but it's probably accurate to say it was an unhealthy choice, Thoreau ostensibly lived alone on Walden Pond and is famous for writing about why more people should do it, but if you read his book he talks about people bringing him food and stopping by just to talk or he makes trips to town.  He didn't even last a year before he chose to return to society which he claimed to have somehow transcended and disdain).  Basically no one lives alone for very long by choice in a healthy manner simply because they want to.  It's because they don't want to be hurt by human relationships again, etc, or don't really care for them.  This professor basically was saying that trying to make any statement about an individual human was a bit pointless, since humans are symbiotic with each other by nature and do best living among each other.  It's basically not natural or common to expect a human to be able to survive from birth to death without interacting with another human. 

But take that back about corn on pizza you monster!

----------


## ConstellationStudies

>:3 corn belongs on pizza just like pineapple does! 
Also yeah, it isn't healthy to isolate yourself at all, although I do find myself going back to telling myself i'm "never talking to anyone again since im hurt!" but I find myself getting lonely after the first week, and returning back to talking to people.

----------


## kevinjoseph

ConstellationStudies I agree totally.  Except I'm concerned about your pizza-corn predilection and that according to your profile photo you are an unhappy-looking cat.  Prove me wrong.  

Fetisha I agree totally too.  Sometimes the past behavior of certain individuals makes me say things to myself that aren't true, like my last girlfriend did this or that horrible thing to me so I hate all people now and never want to have another girlfriend.  I don't think it's true of any type of relationship that one type is better than another for guaranteeing we won't be hurt again in the future, the important thing is our behavior in that relationship and the other person's behavior.  Prove me wrong.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't like poly-sort-of-people.

They make me uncomfortable.

I also don't like anyone that likes anything but pepperoni on their pizza. Thanks.

Please stay away.

----------


## kevinjoseph

If I said anything to insult anyone I apologize.  I try to understand where people are coming from when I disagree with them, and acknowledge that can be interpreted as insulting.  Not my intention though, I hope people who come here to AS do so with the same good intentions.

----------


## JamieWAgain

You dont ever come across as insulting, Kevin. Direct and inquisiitive yes but not insulting. I like reading this thread because debate is healthy and learning to listen and ‘hear’ others is important. I tend to be a people pleaser so having to state my opinion and not back down, yet listen to everyone’s viewpoint is a skill I need at work, so again, its a great thread for me to read.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Thanks. I appreciate your saying that, Jamie.  It can be a bit difficult when I or someone else might think somebody is talking about one thing, when from their perspective, it might be something different. Like the whole Confederate flag discussion, I appreciate your stating your disagreement and why you disagreed, and I did my best to respect that and respond appropriately.  I think I said it in that thread too, some people use word definitions to try to end arguments.  I think operational definitions are more useful for beginning discussion.  And this thread might be my favorite on this forum.

----------


## Cuchculan

The sun is out and so is the flab. I suppose you can't have it both ways. Happy just to see the sun. 

You are not insulting, Kev. Think the thread stopped with the ticking off for some posts. So come on, what is unpopular today in your world?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ok, I’ll take on an unpopular opinion topic:
Media Bias

Shame on any ‘journalist’ or ‘reporter’ in this day and age.
It used to be that we weren’t supposed to know the reporter or journalists preference regarding any topic, let alone politicical preferences.

Now, the media is SO BIASED that I don’t think they are capable of bringing us just the facts. Just the facts so we might develeop our own opinions.

I’m talking about both sides of the aisle regarding media bias too.
I have strong political beliefs, yet sometimes I wonder if my beliefs have been diluted because of media bias. I try reading, watching all news outlets but no one is impartial.

That is wrong wrong wrong. Please report the facts, not your opinions.

----------


## Cuchculan

Jamie, I remember a US TV station broadcasting what they claimed was an attack on Israel by Palestine. They had images of a town. Clear an attack had taken place. The problem? The town was not in Israel. It was in Palestine. Israel had attacked it. Once this was brought to their attention they cut the report, which had been running for ages. We didn't hear another word about the attack. Their goal was obvious. Support Israel. Make Palestine look bad. They botched up big time. Shows how the media can and do take sides.

----------


## kevinjoseph

The best the media can do to be unbiased as much as they can is to be aware of their biases and go from there.  It seems when media makes any claim to the contrary, whether Fox or CNN or MSNBC, what they're doing is producing either entertainment or propaganda

----------


## Cuchculan

During the early months of the gulf war, a news reporter from Sky News, in the UK, was making headlines with his amazing close calls and escapes in these battles with the local tribes and the likes. He reported many such stories. No idea how it happened. But somebody began to check his accounts out. He was making it all up. He knew he need a story. Sky News did sack him. It shows what some people would do. Plus the fact that Sky News were not checking his stories out. They would put him on air and let him give his brave accounts. Because it was what people love to hear. I know he was not the only person filing fake news stories during the gulf war. It was happening more than people know. I think there was not enough happening for any real news stories. The Iraqi army all but gave up on day 1. You need news. Why not make it up.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Embedded journalism is a good way to give journalists a way to report on things as they happen in some cases.  I think it was Geraldo Riviera who was an embedded journalist during the same war with US military.  He was trying to explain troop positions as he understood them live on the air, and he bent over and started drawing in the sand at his feet saying so and so was here and he'd draw a line or dot.  Basically he was giving US military positions and tactics away to the enemy doing that, and they pulled him.  It reminds me of Hunter S. Thompson and his 'gonzo journalism' which was basically about making himself a central player in the stories he would write. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas was originally supposed to be a 400 word caption for a photo covering a dune buggy race there, and he turned it into something else entirely.  That's not journalism to me.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit like saying to enemy ' we are over here, moving South '. Let me draw you a map. I only remember his chat show. Watched it once or twice. 

The chap from Sky News once had the locals in on his little act. He had them making loads of noise and he tried to talk over them. We used to watch this live. We get most of the UK TV stations here. He would be acting like there was fighting close by. He was pinned down. Ducking for cover. Fact was there was nothing happening at all. I will give him credit for the lengths he went to. Hiring locals. Cost him his job. 

I know you are not a torrent downloader. But who do you blame. The downloader or the people who put the things on the net to be downloaded? Bit like filling a room with sweets and just going off. Leaving a few hundred kids behind. Would you expect them not to touch your sweets? My way of looking at it. If it was not there, I would not be able to take it. But what gets me is my net provider policing the net. Who made them the law? They have most torrent sites blocked. I don't think it is up to them. We can still get on them. Few old time tricks you pick up when you have been on the net a long time. Still don't think they have a right to police the net. They give me my phone and my net. That don't make them part of the law.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

I am indeed a unhappy cat, but to be fair youre a pusheen cat who also looks unhappy. 
Opinion: I think both pepsi and coca cola are gross, and no one will ever convince me otherwise.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I used to be a mountain dew fiend.  I'm weaning off it.  I substitute water when I'm thirsty.  I've read even sparkling water can be bad for you, who knows.  One day they say something like coffee is slowly killing you, the next it's the latest Alzheimer's panacea.

Cuchman your roomful of candy analogy makes me think of you as some sort of Willy Wonka.  My question for you is whether you prefer Gene Wilder Willy Wonka or Johnny Depp Willy Wonka.  I prefer Gene Wilder's portrayal.  Unpopular opinion.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Gene Wilder for me.  ::): 
Another unpopular topic;
Do you care if our President ( for example) has had extramarital affairs in the past? Personally, i dont care what he does in the bedroom as long as he does what we elected him to do.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ps
Diet coke for me.

----------


## Otherside

Pure coca cola for me. 

None of that diet stuff, coke zero, flavoured stuff. Just plain old, normal coca cola.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Diet Coke. Most of the time I drink lemon water though.

As for our president having extramarital affairs, yep, it does matter to me. If the leader of the free world has no integrity, no values and is morally bankrupt, yeah, that's a big deal to me.

Lessee....millions of children are looking up to him, he is supposed to be a role model like it or not. What do we have with our fearless leader now....racism, check. Sexual predator, check. Bully, check. Plus he's just an embarrassment and a fucking idiot. He can't remember his own wife's name ffs, he called her Melonie, in a tweet to welcome her home from the hospital not long ago. He talks like he has a 3rd grade education. He even tweets like he has a third grade education....which is worse because you know he had time to sit down and really think about what he was going to say.

I expect more out of the leader of the free world than I would, say, my boss, or anyone's boss for that matter. I expect a little more and I'm amazed at the people that follow him. Wow, guess it doesn't take much to impress lol.

----------


## kevinjoseph

If the president fulfills the basic duties of the office without being morally reprehensible, what he or she does in the bedroom is pretty much immaterial.  

We currently have a president who sometimes fails his basic duties, is repeatedly publicly morally reprehensible, yet is supported because some groups of people have an agenda they believe he will accomplish.  Regardless of my beliefs, that is not okay.  Maybe his election is a symptom of other people and myself being upset by the DC status quo, maybe it will somehow lead to some version of "draining the swamp."  I try to hold my local, city, state, and federal representatives to the same standard I do of most people I personally interact with.  He is no different.

Unpopular opinion though: My favorite musical artist is Beck.  He has some tracks I don't enjoy, but I can't deny his extreme talent and I would say at least that much for The Beatles or Kanye West or whatever current artist is on repeat on the radio today.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I think hes doing a good job, in spite of the biased media.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The presidential affairs question kind of made me think of something else (although this is a stretch, but...to me there really isn't much difference here if you follow my train of thought).

So, should Rosanne's show have been cancelled? I mean, after all, if she tweets or makes racist comments about everyone else on the planet who doesn't look like her, who cares right? As long as she does her job, right? (/ sarcasm)

----------


## kevinjoseph

Jamie, I would disagree.  Can you elaborate?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> The presidential affairs question kind of made me think of something else (although this is a stretch, but...to me there really isn't much difference here if you follow my train of thought).
> 
> So, should Rosanne's show have been cancelled? I mean, after all, if she tweets or makes racist comments about everyone else on the planet who doesn't look like her, who cares right? As long as she does her job, right? (/ sarcasm)



I'd be amazed if anyone touches this one with a ten foot pole lol.

Pretty hard for me to see how anyone can justify one without justifying the other, unless you just cherry pick what's ok and what's not. Pretty hard to justify that both are ok, unless you think that both cheating on your spouse is ok as long as you do your job, and racism is ok as long as you do your job. There are ridiculous ways to justify things, and then there are *really* ridiculous ways to justify things. That's pretty far out there.

Maybe as long as I do my job it's ok to steal from my employer lmao.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Diet Coke. Most of the time I drink lemon water though.
> 
> As for our president having extramarital affairs, yep, it does matter to me. If the leader of the free world has no integrity, no values and is morally bankrupt, yeah, that's a big deal to me.
> 
> Lessee....millions of children are looking up to him, he is supposed to be a role model like it or not. What do we have with our fearless leader now....racism, check. Sexual predator, check. Bully, check. Plus he's just an embarrassment and a fucking idiot. He can't remember his own wife's name ffs, he called her Melonie, in a tweet to welcome her home from the hospital not long ago. He talks like he has a 3rd grade education. He even tweets like he has a third grade education....which is worse because you know he had time to sit down and really think about what he was going to say.
> 
> I expect more out of the leader of the free world than I would, say, my boss, or anyone's boss for that matter. I expect a little more and I'm amazed at the people that follow him. Wow, guess it doesn't take much to impress lol.



LOL its your fault if you teach your children to look up to the president. He isnt there to be a role model to children, he is there to act in the best interest of our country....and sometimes that may mean doing “bad” things..... regardless of what he does in the bedroom!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> LOL *its your fault if you teach your children to look up to the president.* He isn?t there to be a role model to children, he is there to act in the best interest of our country....and sometimes that may mean doing “bad” things..... regardless of what he does in the bedroom!



That just might, imo, be the single most ridiculous, illogical post I've ever read on this site Cloudmaker. It makes no sense. You don't have to teach your children to look up to the president lmao.

Children in elementary school write letters to the president all the time (well, they used to, until Trump was elected). Classes take trips to Washington DC and tour the white house all the time.

How many children do you have Cloud?

I have three, and I've talked to quite a few parents who are really concerned about the example he's setting. My kids are teenagers, they can make up their minds for themselves about him in a heartbeat, and they have, they all think he's a raving fucking lunatic lol. Kids much younger than mine also think he's an embarrassment, thank god they see him for who he is lol.

But yeah, he is supposed to be setting an example, and in the past normally presidents are kind of idolized and looked up to. Trump would be a huge, huge exception though.

ETA: Still amazed at how easy it is for some to justify being morally bankrupt. Wow. It must be easy to go through life and just....rationalize whatever you do, with whatever excuse comes to mind. I guess....that way of thinking is easier for some? Idk. Seems like you'd run into a lot of problems justifying...whatever....with whatever reason pops into your head lol. Cheating is OK cos your the POTUS? Seriously? No. No. No. Cheating is never OK lmao. That is borderline sociopathic behavior.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I'd be amazed if anyone touches this one with a ten foot pole lol.
> 
> Pretty hard for me to see how anyone can justify one without justifying the other, unless you just cherry pick what's ok and what's not. Pretty hard to justify that both are ok, unless you think that both cheating on your spouse is ok as long as you do your job, and racism is ok as long as you do your job. There are ridiculous ways to justify things, and then there are *really* ridiculous ways to justify things. That's pretty far out there.
> 
> Maybe as long as I do my job it's ok to steal from my employer lmao.



I am unsure what you're getting at.  I didn't mean to say anything Trump has said or done is justified.  I meant if a person fulfills the basic requirements of his or her job, what he or she decides to do in private doesn't matter, as long as it stays a private matter.  Trump says and does things in public I disagree with and feel are terrible, some of which can be considered contradictory to his Oath of Office.  

Abraham Lincoln suspended constitutional rights of those who objected to the Civil War and they were imprisoned.  He is still considered a good president.  Ronald Reagan repeatedly raised taxes and performed his official duties according to what his personal psychic said, and it seems he is currently a hero of those who oppose that.  George Bush vomited on the prime minister of Japan during an official dinner, I have nothing against him.  Clinton certainly received some form of oral sex in the Oval Office from what I understand, and even he managed to do some good things in office.  George W. Bush oversaw the declaration and execution of the War on Terror, yet I believe he did what he did in office believing it was the right thing.  Obama continued and escalated the War on Terror and promised to close Guantanamo Bay's Camp X-Ray (which still exists), facilitated the bailout of companies that were the proximate causes of the Great Recession, I believe he was an alright president despite that.   

So, Jamie, why is Trump a good president despite the biased media?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ I was responding to Jamie's post Kevin lol. I don't think I even read yours tbh.

But I'll just add.....being a role model and being idolized is not a requirement for office, I don't think anyone said that.

If you want to be POTUS and be a racist, and a sexual predator, and threaten to rip children from their parents, and be morally bankrupt and get into "yes I did, no you didn't, yes I did, no you didn't" back and forth childish fights, and pay off six figures to try to keep a porn star hushed about your past....not much is gonna stop you I guess. Apparently not.

If you want to idolize someone like that, or even just think all those things are just "OK" that is both laughable and very, very sad at the same time. Mind = blown.

----------


## kevinjoseph

OK, IG.  Didn't know what you meant.

CloudMaker, what has Trump done as president to justify your support of him?  Honest question.

----------


## CloudMaker

> OK, IG.  Didn't know what you meant.
> 
> CloudMaker, what has Trump done as president to justify your support of him?  Honest question.



He has increased funding for our great military, deported criminal illegal immigrants, and best of all cut taxes. I could ask for nothing more in a President IMO

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Speaking of biased media and Roseanne Barr, I didn't know Roseanne was such a conspiracy loon, with her tweets about George Soros and Valerie Jarrett.  One problem with media bias is that people are just reading material that only caters to their political leanings.  People seem to have difficulty discerning the difference between commentary and journalism. Or maybe at this point, people don't even care.  A simple Google search would have informed Roseanne the facts about both Soros and Jarrett.
> 
> My problem with Trump's private life is that evangelicals were quick to pivot and perform amazing mental gymnastics to continue their support of him.  Despite his infidelities, his shady business dealings, lack of charity, compulsive lying, etc. There doesn't appear to be a line in the sand that he can't cross.



I agree.  His extremely horrible actions and speech are forgiven by a subset of US citizens.  He continues to disappoint on that end, yet certain people think he is a great president.  As far as I know, you could replace him with any politician and they'd do better than he has.  These same people attacked the character of not only President Obama but his family, because Obama did things they disagreed with.  As far as I know, Obama never publicly stated he likes to grab females by their genitalia when he finds them attractive, mocked people with disabilities, basically his every action contradicts peoples' hopes for him.  But maybe he will do one or two things they approve of, so the ends justify the means.  No, I believe as a nation we can and should do better.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> He has increased funding for our great military, deported criminal illegal immigrants, and best of all cut taxes. I could ask for nothing more in a President IMO



I am starting to believe you really are a troll, CloudMaker.  You say you could ask for nothing more in a president than increasing funding for our military, deporting criminal illegal immigrants, and best of all cut taxes.  Our military budget is already much greater than the next several nations combined, I can't think of a president who is against deporting criminal illegal immigrants, and most politicians promise to cut taxes, and usually fail to do so.  What makes Trump exceptional in your opinion?  I keep trying to understand what you might know that I do not, and you respond with one or two sentences that don't even sincerely answer that question.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I am starting to believe you really are a troll, CloudMaker.  You say you could ask for nothing more in a president than increasing funding for our military, deporting criminal illegal immigrants, and best of all cut taxes.  Our military budget is already much greater than the next several nations combined, I can't think of a president who is against deporting criminal illegal immigrants, and most politicians promise to cut taxes, and usually fail to do so.  What makes Trump exceptional in your opinion?  I keep trying to understand what you might know that I do not, and you respond with one or two sentences that don't even sincerely answer that question.



We need a larger military budget.... yes we have a large military but much of the equipment is old and outdated!

Like you said most presidents promise tax cuts but don’t deliver.... trump already has, in his first term even!

----------


## kevinjoseph

We have a large military budget, larger than any other nation.  Yet we cannot provide for basic care for those who serve our nation militarily.  How does increasing the bloated military budget solve any conceivable problem our nation has?  My father was a military veteran.  He had medical conditions resulting from his service that the VA is infamous for refusing to address adequately. I have family going back to the Spanish-American War who saw combat.  They served our nation faithfully, only to return home and live the rest of their lives in veterans homes because basically no one cared about them.  We don't need to address whether we are giving our military enough funds until the problem of wanting to be the foremost militaristic nation to exist yet treating our military service members as expendable when they return home is addressed.  Can you sincerely explain to me why our exceptional military force budget is somehow more important than providing for the necessities of our fellow US citizens?

As I said most presidents promise tax cuts but don't deliver.  Please explain how our current president is any different.  In the past you have cited Reagan as a great president.  He promised to reduce taxes then when in office he repeatedly approved federal tax increases.  

I feel I have addressed your beliefs repeatedly.  You seem satisfied to repeat what you've already stated you believe to be true with no actual basis for those beliefs, other than you believe them to be true.  I feel this is the behavior commonly referred to as trolling, but if I am wrong, address the questions I am asking of you so I trust you are actually informed about your beliefs.  Otherwise you seem to act like any other troll.

----------


## CloudMaker

@kevinjoseph
 my father fought in WW2 and yes the VA has had problems for a VERY long time. That didn’t start with trump!

Trump actually cut taxes. Yes he did. I dont know what else you want me to say about it. 

Youre just calling me a troll because you refuse to believe there are people who support trump! Well there are and we are one third of the country! MAGA!!!

DA4F219B-735D-4D15-B439-CF32C435DDDA.jpeg

----------


## JamieWAgain

Well good morning everyone!   ::): 

First off, I will explain why I believe Trump is doing a great job, not just a good job.

I voted for him because of the promises he made to the American People. He will secure our borders. NO THIS DOES NOT MAKE ME A BIGGOT SO PLEASE DON?T ATTEMPT TO GO THERE.

We quite literally have a broken down fence at some parts of our borders and drugs are pouring in. There is a process to coming into this country and it should be taken seriously. Illegal immigrants need to come in legally.  I also think (here I differ from Trump) that amnesty needs to be given to all those in our country now, unless they have a criminal record, people with criminal records need to be deported.

I do not believe in sanctuary cities.



At the time I voted for Trump, terrorism was my number one concern for our country. Isis is now a beleagured, failing group of malignant people. They are no longer the scary people yielding axes to chop off our heads and cages to put us in to drown. Thank you Trump.

So to you IG, save your sarcasm and save your moral compass to judge someone else, somewhere else, on another day.

Did I care who Clinton slept with. NOPE. I only care if his actions put our country in jeopardy. If his actions can cause him to be blackmailed.

Trumps playing around all took place before he was the president. Do I care, NO. It?s not my business what agreements he may or may not have made with any of his wives.

If he were to start acting like Kennedy and Clinton and probably many others while he was in office, if it puts our country at risk then he has to go. 

Terrorism in this country is not what it is in other countries because we are not taking in anyone and everyone without vetting them first. This is a harsh statement but we need to keep America SAFE from terrorists and he?s doing a much better job then Obama. DON?T ATTEMPT TO PULL THE RACE CARD HERE AS IT WON?T WORK.

I like that Trump is not a politician and I like that he knows how to make deals. I like that the first deal he made was to send back the invoice for Air Force One and told them the bill was way to high and the parts need to be American made parts for Air Force One.

Roseanne Barr.
Was it right for ABC to cancel her show? It?s their perogative and I would have done the same. She let down many people, put many people out of a job because of her biggoted remark. I don?t know how anyone can compare her to Trump in any way. She has conservitive beliefs but said something extremely offensive so that means Trump is a biggot? Whaaaatttt?

Again, I won?t let anyone try to bully me because of my thoughts on Trump. If bullying is your tactic to trying argue in a debate, it makes all your words irrelevant in my mind. Debates should be respectfull.

Respectfully,
Jamie

----------


## kevinjoseph

"yes we have a large military but much of the equipment is old and outdated!" - Is the solution to this to give even more money to a part of our government that regularly tries to hide reports it cannot account for the funding it is given?  

"Trump actually cut taxes. Yes he did. I dont know what else you want me to say about it." - Trump signed legislation claiming he was cutting taxes to help people who needed it.  The chart you provide to back this up shows that his plan will simplify the tax bracket system, with the majority of benefit going to those who were already doing well. For all others, it has either "minimal" or "negative" impact.

----------


## Cuchculan

_99554683_approval_chart_01_640-nc.png


_99667708_us_approval_rating_640-nc.png


_99645504_05_border_arrests_640-nc.png


_99554689_03_jobs_created_jan_18_640-nc.png


_99634432_04_bills_signed_640-nc.png

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> So to you IG, save your sarcasm and save your moral compass to judge someone else, somewhere else, on another day.



Lol....it's beyond ridiculous, it's unbelievable to me that someone should get a free pass to act as immorally and unethically as they want to because they hold a political office or because they "do their job". That's not sarcasm, that's taken from earlier posts in this thread. They're not my words lol.

I thought that way last night, and I think the same this morning and I will feel exactly the same way tomorrow. It really is beyond ridiculous and after getting over the initial shock from some of the earlier comments I can't say I'm really all that surprised tbh.

I'm just glad I don't feel that way myself. I'm glad I don't have double standards with regard to who should be held accountable for being, yes, I'm gonna say it again, morally bankrupt....because that's exactly what it is. What I mean by that is, I think it's reprehensible for someone to cheat on a partner. Whether they're the POTUS, or whether they're a friend of mine. I don't care if they "do their job", that doesn't give anyone a free pass, not for me. Wrong is wrong, and that's all there is to it for me. I don't make exceptions, I don't let anyone "slide" or sneak by because they run a political agenda that I'm in favor of. It's wrong. And I will never apologize to anyone for feeling the way I do.

Have a good day everyone lol.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Jamie, I apologize.  You've been respectful toward me, and I've been trying to return the favor.  I didn't mean to come across differently.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

on a different note about the president, I think hes a great business man. He's great at selling his word, trying to please different groups of people, and overall promising things he can't keep, like most business men can do.

----------


## kevinjoseph

His favorite book is The Bible, unless you count the one he paid someone else to write for him about how great he is as a businessman (Art of the Deal).   :silly:

----------


## fetisha

sweet tea is nasty and I am from the south in the united states of america

----------


## kevinjoseph

The Beatles did not produce exceptionally good music, and John Lennon was a hypocrite.

----------


## fetisha

> The Beatles did not produce exceptionally good music, and John Lennon was a hypocrite.



I never found that band appealing either. I feel like such a freak for not liking the overrated stuff.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I agree about the Rolling Stones.  I disagree with anyone who says The Beatles are any different than any other musical artist.  From what I understand, they appeared on the Ed Sullivan show when they were nothing more than a boy band.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I agree about the Rolling Stones.  I disagree with anyone who says The Beatles are any different than any other musical artist.  From what I understand, they appeared on the Ed Sullivan show when they were nothing more than a boy band.



So are we saying that Lennon and McCartney were not good song writers? Hate the Beatles. Their music is annoying. But most boy bands don't write their own songs. I know they did a few covers in those early years. But they went on to write loads of their own songs. That is one skill I would give them. 

But the first ever band to be honest about the music industry was the Sex Pistols. In their own words they were in it for the cash. They had a great manager in Malcolm McLaren. He would see what was popular in the day and come out with some amazing songs of that style. The greatest rock and Roll swindle. He saw gaps in the market and he would fill them. With the Pistols he knew the public were angry and wanted to vent. You had the Queen celebrating her Jubilee. They came out with God save the Queen. taken the piss out of the queen and the establishment. Mind you it was banned from every radio station and TV station. It was simply all about timing. Malcolm McLaren was an expert in timing. Bloody genius. He even had a solo career. Just to show that anybody could do it if the timing was right.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well I guess this makes my opinion unpopular lmao. John Lennon was a fucking musical genius. He was a legend. Every December 8th I remember him on the anniversary of his death. I remember exactly where I was when he was shot. I remember family members I was with and their reactions.

Fwiw, I had a buddy once who used to sell or trash his CDs (back when people had CDs) every once in a while. He'd "update" his music collection, and I never did understand why. If I really love an artist or a band, I hang onto their music forever. I still listen to Muddy Waters, Janis Joplin, The Who, The Yardbirds, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Grateful Dead, Santana, Jimi Hendrix, SRV and so many more bands who had hits before some of the people on this site were even born lol.

It amazes me how some seem to have no idea how artists today were influenced by some of the bands I mentioned. Some people seem to be totally and completely clueless about how today's bands grew out of yesterdays bands. *shrug* Music sort of evolves, it grows and changes and I think most artists would tell you in a heartbeat that the Beatles and the Rolling Stones were huge, huge influences.

This may be unpopular....but with a few exceptions music today is just trash. It's over-produced, auto tuned garbage marketed to sell to people who are too young and naive to even know what the real thing is anymore. And they buy it up as fast as they can lol.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cuch, I know it was Lennon or McCartney who said he didn't know why people thought The Beatles weren't materialistic, he said they would sit down to write songs hoping it would generate enough revenue for them to buy things like swimming pools.  

Most of the music on the radio is played so much it gets annoying.  Seems like most radio stations play the same ten or fifteen songs over and over again, and it makes me not like that music.

----------


## Cuchculan

I love honest people. If you are in it for the money, and you say that, then good luck to you. Make what you can, when you can. The ego on some of them. Thinking they were the biggest things that ever existed. Even bigger than Jesus. Though I think that line kind of backfired on Lennon. Some things people don't want to hear coming from your mouth. 

Music scene is all different today. Place your new album on one of those music sites. Person likes only 4 songs out 12, they will buy the 4 songs. One singer who refused to go down that road was Adele. As much as her whining voice drives me mad. She simply told them her album would be released in record shops only. On a certain date. She was told she was making a big mistake. She didn't care. That album went to number 1 in the UK and the US on the first day. I admire her for not wanting to do things the new way. To show them it can still work without the music sites. Christ her songs all sound the same. But people must want them. Other go down the net road. Which I think it stupid. You make an album. Record those 12 songs. And people can select what songs they want. Ignore the rest.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I agree Cuch.  I like Adele's music too, and the few songs of hers I don't like are overplayed.  I don't particularly dislike any artist, even those who are in it for the money, as long as they are honest about it.  Country music might be the only exception.  Taylor Swift started out in that genre, but you'd never know it from the stuff she makes that gets regurgitated on the radio today.  Some people think Johnny Cash is country.  I wouldn't put him in any genre, he covers everything from NIN ("Hurt") to a poem by Shel Silverstein ("A Boy Named Sue") and more.  I think he did what a lot of white musical artists did when he first started out, which was to take music originally produced by minority artists and cover it in his own style.  A lot of people claimed to not like Jazz etc., but when white artists began performing it, it became more palatable to white audiences of the time. Another way to say this is he made some music more accessible to his audience. He is still overplayed.  Maybe even country music is alright, as some pop music is, as long as it's somewhat original and not just a way to make money for someone.  

Lastly.  The word "literally" literally means the opposite of what it was originally intended to mean.  Example would be sports, where they use a lot of weird jargon that feels awkward to me.  A sportscaster might say something like "The quarterback literally flew into the touchdown zone."  The sportscaster might mean the qb ran very quickly to the touchdown zone, not that he literally sprouted wings and carried the ball there and landed.  The word has literally become meaningless, in a way.

literally.jpg

----------


## fetisha

9/11 didn't effect me too  much

----------


## kevinjoseph

It didn't affect me directly very much either.  The fallout from people realizing that the US can be vulnerable to massive terrorist attacks indirectly affects all of us as US citizens I think.  We've gotten a lot more comfortable with Big Brother in my opinion, to the point our federal government has placed sanctions on a Chinese company that makes products known for surveillance technologies yet our president has vowed to save that same company from the intended effects of those sanctions.  ZTE phones are made in China, and they suck, but they're provided for very little cost to Medicaid recipients.  I have one.  :silly: 

On an unrelated note:  an actual physical wall built on our southern border is at best an extremely costly symbolic gesture.  It will do little to deter people determined to get here for whatever reason.  People say if you outlaw such and such a weapon, only criminals will have that weapon.  If that's true, why do many people support the building of a physical wall on our southern border?  It only further criminalizes immigrants.  Then some might counter if people want to be here they should do what they think every immigrant has to do and migrate legally and go through the naturalization process we require.  People fleeing from violence from conflicts the US has created do not have the time nor money to do that.  People seeking better lives in the US because we have used sinister methods to topple their democratically formed governments don't have the time nor the money to go through that.  The majority of people living in the US couldn't afford to go through the process it takes for someone born in another country to live here legally.  

I live in Podunk, Iowa.  There are people I know living here from who came from Rwanda, from Mexico, from Central America, from the Middle East, from the former Soviet Union, from Southeast Asia, from Europe.  My father's family came here from Scotland to find a better place to live as farmers, went to Canada, and came south to Iowa.  My great grandmother came over so she could continue to be a nanny for an Irish family from Belfast and was lucky enough to start a family of her own here.  And it's beautiful!  Our strength lies not in attempting to keep these "others" out of our country to somehow preserve our union.  Our strength comes from welcoming the stranger to our strange land.  The only problems occur when we start to fear "the other."  

This is my unpopular opinion.

----------


## Cuchculan

9/11 just had a wider impact on the World that is still been felt today. That was the start of the so called ' war on terror '.  Europe is far easier to target for these people, since 9/11. So Europe gets hit a lot. The effects of it are still going on today. 

Now. Your idiot President again. With his taxing goods coming from and been sold to the EU countries. As well as Canada and Mexico. He has started a trade war. The EU simply done the same move on American companies buying from EU countries. Is there going to be a winner here? Countries will start buying elsewhere and selling their goods elsewhere. Trump wants Americans to buy American made goods. He is not giving them a choice. Like Cars. You want one made in the EU, you have to pay extra tax for your new car. Good luck with that one.

----------


## fetisha

I still love and always loved the state of florida, its so beautiful there and I haven't had any problems there. I know its not a perfect state and crazy stuff goes on there but it also happens in Georgia and other places on this planet and I am sick aruging with florida residents and other people that are not even from that state! I think they are just tired of living there cause they have been there so long just like I am tired of where I am living.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I don't think your opinion is unpopular about Florida, Fetisha. Good and bad things seem to happen everywhere.

----------


## fetisha

> I don't think your opinion is unpopular about Florida, Fetisha. Good and bad things seem to happen everywhere.



I thought it was since almost every person i talk to when I was in florida hated the state or adores the city of  atlanta more. I guess I need to live there long enough to know. I used to visit there more almost every summer int he 90s and a few times recently.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Well, if you believe US News and World Report, Iowa is the best state to live in.  Don't listen to people who actually live here and tell you things like it's ranked dead last in terms of mental health care, or has the most restrictive laws regarding abortion, take US News and World Report's word for it, or maybe our idiot acting governor.

----------


## fetisha

> Well, if you believe US News and World Report, Iowa is the best state to live in.  Don't listen to people who actually live here and tell you things like it's ranked dead last in terms of mental health care, or has the most restrictive laws regarding abortion, take US News and World Report's word for it, or maybe our idiot acting governor.



I don't really watch any those news. I went there on my own to see it for myself (which was common sense). I haven't experienced anything crazy when I was there. I just love beaches, palm trees and other things about the state there so much and I think how pretty it was there  may have distracted me >_<. Like I said I know crime is big there and I could witness or experience it but I witness seeing fights and crazy stuff happen in atlanta. Atlanta is pretty and nice too but I like florida more.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm just saying, if you think Florida is nice, you need to come to Iowa and see it in person, too.  Iowa #1!

----------


## Cuchculan

Florida has its nice parts. Have a good friend there. She spends her weekend evenings on the beach. They light a fire and settle down in a group of about 30. Looks like a great life. But hidden elsewhere in Florida is the projects. Cheap housing. Crime. So much so that they made a movie about it last year. These projects hidden away in this beautiful area. That is life for you. Most parts of Florida we all see are the costly houses. All look beautiful. They never show us the other side they don't want us to see. They try and hide it away.

----------


## kevinjoseph

There are large parts of the US that teams from the UN have declared at least as bad for their inhabitants as the ones faced daily by people in "developing countries."  Some people in the US are extremely well-off, and we are told if we work hard enough and make necessary sacrifices, one day we too can live like them.  At least other countries don't pride themselves on believing something like that.

----------


## fetisha

> I'm just saying, if you think Florida is nice, you need to come to Iowa and see it in person, too.  Iowa #1!



I only drove through Iowa so I don't know really

----------


## fetisha

I don't like macho men with very big muscles

----------


## JamieWAgain

No worries Kevinjoseph. I don?t have bad feelings for anyone and decided that it?s impossible for me to debate in this type of forum. 
-peace to all-

----------


## kevinjoseph

> No worries Kevinjoseph. I don?t have bad feelings for anyone and decided that it?s impossible for me to debate in this type of forum. 
> -peace to all-



I have no quarrel with that.  I hope I haven't done something to make you feel unwelcome here.  I disagree with one or two things you have posted in this forum, but that doesn't make it alright for me to treat you as anything other than another person like myself who is suffering from anxiety.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Bacon is overrated.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Whataburger is very over-rated.

I don't get what all the fuss is about. Their hamburgers are OK, they're good, but they're a long, long ways from being great. I'd rather eat a burger at Fuddruckers. Or FiveGuys. Or a dozen hole-in-the-wall burger joints I know of.

----------


## fetisha

Coffee is overrated

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Coffee is overrated



Agree

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Agree



I also agree.  Technically caffeine is the most widely used psychotropic substance.  People use it to perk themselves up.  How that is any different than using methamphetamine or any other thing as a stimulant is beyond me.

----------


## Otherside

> I also agree. Technically caffeine is the most widely used psychotropic substance. People use it to perk themselves up. How that is any different than using methamphetamine or any other thing as a stimulant is beyond me.



Whilst I am probably one of the worlds biggest caffeine users at the moment, there is one drug that I can gurantee that the majority of students will abuse at one point or the other. Caffeine. 

Whilst not illegal, a lot of stores here won't sell Energy Drinks to under-16's here, partly due to it's higher-caffeine content. There was one person who ended up in the news after overdosing on them recently. Drank to many in a short period of time.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Whilst I am probably one of the worlds biggest caffeine users at the moment, there is one drug that I can gurantee that the majority of students will abuse at one point or the other. Caffeine. 
> 
> Whilst not illegal, a lot of stores here won't sell Energy Drinks to under-16's here, partly due to it's higher-caffeine content. There was one person who ended up in the news after overdosing on them recently. Drank to many in a short period of time.



Four Loko and other companies here in the United States sell caffeinated alcohol.  Their products have been banned because people would drink too much of them and die of a heart attack or some other unintended consequence.  Mixing caffeine with alcohol is no different than mixing nicotine with alcohol, yet companies are allowed to do exactly that if they can get away with it.  The whole point of the FDA in the United States is to prevent people from dying from what they consume.  One of my senators started a company he named Tin Moon that helped companies undermine the FDA, and people think that's a good idea for some reason.  Just my unpopular opinion.

----------


## Cuchculan

Worst thing here is parents buying these drinks for their young kids. Young? We are talking 10 to 14 year olds. Even with a ban or an age limit on them, you still have idiot parents out there.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I bought my oldest daughter a 12 pack of Monster for her 14th birthday (it was a gag gift). It's a caffeinated drink they sell here that's also loaded with sugar lol. She really likes Monster, but she doesn't abuse it....she has anxiety disorders, and too much caffeine can trigger her, just like it does me. She'll drink a can of it maybe once throughout the day but not every day. Sometimes she'll go weeks without caffeine, it depends on how she's feeling.

I think (in my unpopular opinion, I guess) you can take things to extremes, so much so that it becomes beyond ridulous. I mean, my youngest daughter bounces off the fucking walls when she eats sugar. She becomes reeeeally hyper. She runs at least several miles a day for ROTC at her high school, so she's in really good shape so no worries about that. But should we outlaw sugar because it makes kids hyperactive and it's not good for them lol? How about chocolate? Chocolate contains sugar and caffeine, should we restrict minors from buying that? This is what I mean when I say it can get ridiculous when taken to extremes. There's nothing imo wrong with high school students who drink a Monster or a cup of coffee when they're cramming for exams, for example. God knows there are much, muuuuuch worse things they could be doing.

ETA: I don't mind being called an idiot for having given my 14 year old caffeinated drinks, especially if that opinion comes from someone who doesn't have kids. Opinions about parenting from someone who is not a parent is kind of worthless to me anyway lol. Give me advice after you've had three kids. Give me advice after you've had three teenagers, then we can talk.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Totino's Pizzas aren't so bad.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I bought my oldest daughter a 12 pack of Monster for her 14th birthday (it was a gag gift). It's a caffeinated drink they sell here that's also loaded with sugar lol. She really likes Monster, but she doesn't abuse it....she has anxiety disorders, and too much caffeine can trigger her, just like it does me. She'll drink a can of it maybe once throughout the day but not every day. Sometimes she'll go weeks without caffeine, it depends on how she's feeling.
> 
> I think (in my unpopular opinion, I guess) you can take things to extremes, so much so that it becomes beyond ridulous. I mean, my youngest daughter bounces off the fucking walls when she eats sugar. She becomes reeeeally hyper. She runs at least several miles a day for ROTC at her high school, so she's in really good shape so no worries about that. But should we outlaw sugar because it makes kids hyperactive and it's not good for them lol? How about chocolate? Chocolate contains sugar and caffeine, should we restrict minors from buying that? This is what I mean when I say it can get ridiculous when taken to extremes. There's nothing imo wrong with high school students who drink a Monster or a cup of coffee when they're cramming for exams, for example. God knows there are much, muuuuuch worse things they could be doing.
> 
> ETA: I don't mind being called an idiot for having given my 14 year old caffeinated drinks, especially if that opinion comes from someone who doesn't have kids. Opinions about parenting from someone who is not a parent is kind of worthless to me anyway lol. Give me advice after you've had three kids. Give me advice after you've had three teenagers, then we can talk.



If you have daughters who have problems when they consume drinks containing caffeine, why are you giving them caffeinated beverages on their birthdays?  My unpopular opinion is that people shouldn't provide their children with something they claim their children can't handle.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> If you have daughters who have problems when they consume drinks containing caffeine, why are you giving them caffeinated beverages on their birthdays?  My unpopular opinion is that people shouldn't provide their children with something they claim their children can't handle.



Oh I couldn't agree more. My oldest daughter is almost 18 years old. As I said before she knows what her anxiety will allow wrt caffeine, she knows when to stay away from it, when it will trigger her, and when she's OK to have it.

By the way, just out of curiosity, how many children have you raised Kevin? How many teenagers?

I'm asking cos I wonder how many real world situations you've been in with a teenage daughter with an anxiety disorder. Not just speculation, or "I think this" or "I think that". But real world situations lol.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Oh I couldn't agree more. My oldest daughter is almost 18 years old. As I said before she knows what her anxiety will allow wrt caffeine, she knows when to stay away from it, when it will trigger her, and when she's OK to have it.
> 
> By the way, just out of curiosity, how many children have you raised Kevin? How many teenagers?
> 
> I'm asking cos I wonder how many real world situations you've been in with a teenage daughter with an anxiety disorder. Not just speculation, or "I think this" or "I think that". But real world situations lol.



Out of curiosity, I have raised zero children so far.  I have raised zero teenagers.  What real world situations have you been in that you feel justify buying your daughter a substance you know is dangerous for her?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Out of curiosity, I have raised zero children so far.  I have raised zero teenagers.  What real world situations have you been in that you feel justify buying your daughter a substance you know is dangerous for her?



Lol Kevin your funny. I can't even take your post seriously. You give out unsolicited advice very freely, on a subject you have very, very little if any experience with.

I don't have to justify myself to you, and I for sure don't have to justify how I raise my kids, to you, someone who has raised zero kids.

Nice try Kevin. I'm not taking the bait though. You can continue to try to flame. Try it with someone else who you might have more success with my friend  ::):

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Lol Kevin your funny. I can't even take your post seriously. You give out unsolicited advice very freely, on a subject you have very, very little if any experience with.
> 
> I don't have to justify myself to you, and I for sure don't have to justify how I raise my kids, to you, someone who has raised zero kids.
> 
> Nice try Kevin. I'm not taking the bait though. You can continue to try to flame. Try it with someone else who you might have more success with my friend



You certainly don't have to take my post seriously.  I am concerned when someone tells me they are giving their child a substance they know to cause their child problems.  I might have raised zero kids, but I know better than to give someone something when they've told me it negatively affects them.  You're telling me you do that because you know better than I do.  My unpopular opinion is that that isn't okay, yet you insist it is.  What have you experienced that others have not that allows you to do that?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

*sigh*

Goodnight, Kevin.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> *sigh*
> 
> Goodnight, Kevin.



Sigh, goodnight InvisibleGuy.  I keep trying to understand where you are coming from, and you keep dismissing my efforts.  

*Staff Edited — Debate the topic not the poster.*

----------


## Cuchculan

I have raised zero kids either. But I know right from wrong. Things have an age limit on them for a reason. I do mind kids. But I would never have a stash of Red Bull on hand to give them the second their parent's are out the door. Much the same as I wouldn't hand them a smoke and say ' here, try this, you might like it '. Why not go the whole hog and crack open a few cans of beer. I am sure it might make the kids think ' what a cool parent we have '. That doesn't mean it is right. That says to me the parents have no other way of keeping their kids happy. So they give them what they are not meant to give them. Hence I used the word ' Idiots '. Bad enough an adult drinking these drinks. Loads of cases of heart attacks and other similar issues. A kid's body would not be fully grown. So there would be more of a risk of something going wrong. Parents don't seem to mind at all. They still take the risks. They will continue to do so too.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Big Bang Theory is not very good at all.

----------


## Cuchculan

censorship.png

----------


## fetisha

> censorship.png



Good one

----------


## fetisha

> Big Bang Theory is not very good at all.



I agree, sheldon gets on my nerves

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Iq's aren't real and I wish people would stop bragging about how their iqs are



Oh yeah I hate when people bring it up in arguments. Am I supposed to be impressed? Concede and just adhere to your obviously vastly superior intelligence and let you win? Kay, bud.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lazy people. Is Saturday. Bin day was yesterday. Is it so hard to take your bin in after it is collected? These are people who leave the empty bins out for days before taken them in. They will pass by the bin going in and out of their garden. But still not take the bin in.

----------


## fetisha

It sucks that our self worth is based on having a job or a spouse.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I don't think our self-worth is based on anything external to ourselves.  Self-worth is basically about whether we feel we are generally "good people."  If we happen to need others' approval or validation, that's okay, but that might be more accurately called "other-worth."

 :silly: 

My unpopular opinion I wish to share is that when medical professionals ask someone to rate something subjective, like pain or anxiety, using an objective scale of 1-10 is ridiculous.  Some things can be a 1 for one person if they happen to have a lot of experience with it, and for another a 10, if they haven't experienced it.  I have even had people ask me to rate nausea on such a scale.

----------


## Otherside

> I don't think our self-worth is based on anything external to ourselves. Self-worth is basically about whether we feel we are generally "good people." If we happen to need others' approval or validation, that's okay, but that might be more accurately called "other-worth."
> 
> 
> 
> My unpopular opinion I wish to share is that when medical professionals ask someone to rate something subjective, like pain or anxiety, using an objective scale of 1-10 is ridiculous. Some things can be a 1 for one person if they happen to have a lot of experience with it, and for another a 10, if they haven't experienced it. I have even had people ask me to rate nausea on such a scale.



On that note, I personally hate it when I go to a medical professional about anxiety/mood/something mental health related, and I'm given a questionaire to fill in asking me to answer a load of questions on a scale of strongly agree to strongly disagree. Like, how does this help?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> On that note, I personally hate it when I go to a medical professional about anxiety/mood/something mental health related, and I'm given a questionaire to fill in asking me to answer a load of questions on a scale of strongly agree to strongly disagree. Like, how does this help?



I actually had a psychiatrist make a diagnosis for me based solely on one of those questionnaires. He talked to me for no more than five minutes, gave me the questionnaire and made the diagnosis, and gave me a script for meds to help with it lol. I got a second opinion eventually, and never saw him again. I've since had three other psychiatrists tell me he misdiagnosed me.

----------


## kevinjoseph

This might apply especially to psychiatry, but I think it is true of a lot of medical fields:  "The only thing you can get two psychiatrists to agree on is that a third psychiatrist is wrong."

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Sleep overs are terrible. No matter the age.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Sleep overs are terrible. No matter the age.



These sort of things are another old custom that is quickly dying out. Parents are less trustful. How well do we know the parents of the other kid? All questions like that. So they are all saying no to sleep overs. It was a topic on a radio show only last week. The lack of trust was amazing. Talking about 90%. Such a state the world has come to.

----------


## fetisha

> Sleep overs are terrible. No matter the age.



They are ok I'm just kind of ashamed of my weird sleeping habits and my body when its half naked.

----------


## fetisha

I don't like small talk, As a person living in the south in the united states I find it super exhausting greeting every tom dick and harry on every corner all the time in one day. I don't know how they do it. I'm tired of being obligated to talk to everyone I see. I wish the cashiers at stores/banks  would just do their work and not force small talk on me.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I don't like small talk, As a person living in the south in the united states I find it super exhausting greeting every tom dick and harry on every corner all the time in one day. I don't know how they do it. I'm tired of being obligated to talk to everyone I see. I wish the cashiers at stores/banks  would just do their work and not force small talk on me.



Most people want to just get through a shift at work experiencing as few unpleasant things as possible.  Some jobs require you put on a pleasant mask and do your best to please your clients despite your thoughts on it.  Small talk can be pleasant when appropriate, but I don't want to be asked by someone how my day is going when I just want to buy some gas or order some food at a restaurant.  And some people might be genuinely nice, but I don't think they want me to tell them all about my day.  

My unpopular opinion is that they should get rid of the whole idea of tipping waitstaff at restaurants when you receive average and even exceptional service from them.  I think it is basically adding more cost to the price of a meal without the restaurant owners having to pay their waitstaff minimum wage, and the customer has to pay for that, not the owner.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here there is a service charge added on to the bill. Those people are serving you. So you are paying for their service when you pay the service charge. So why should you tip them as well? The owner should give them the service charge. Having that and tips is a bit like 2 tips, is it not? Which I see no point in doing at all. I am paying a service charge. That should be enough.

----------


## fetisha

> Most people want to just get through a shift at work experiencing as few unpleasant things as possible.  Some jobs require you put on a pleasant mask and do your best to please your clients despite your thoughts on it.  Small talk can be pleasant when appropriate, but I don't want to be asked by someone how my day is going when I just want to buy some gas or order some food at a restaurant.  And some people might be genuinely nice, but I don't think they want me to tell them all about my day.  
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that they should get rid of the whole idea of tipping waitstaff at restaurants when you receive average and even exceptional service from them.  I think it is basically adding more cost to the price of a meal without the restaurant owners having to pay their waitstaff minimum wage, and the customer has to pay for that, not the owner.



I agree with your opinion on tipping. I got into an argue with some idiot I used to talk and that person told me that tipping is better than giving money to the homeless cause the homeless will only spend it on drugs wtf! how do you know?! You shouldn't generalize a group of people.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I agree Cuch and Fetisha.  For some reason it is ok for restaurant patrons to have to try to make up for their waitstaff being paid less than minimum wage.  When I was a waiter I worked really hard for tips at times, because I wanted to do my best.  Then I realized that some of my coworkers were receiving larger tips for less work because they happened to be female and considered attractive by the customers.  I even had female coworkers neglect their other job duties and screw over their coworkers (including me) so that they could try to get better tips.  I got sick of that, basically relying on how much bs I was willing to put up with in a day if it meant they could take home more money, and I quit.  Later learned the restaurant owner had an unwritten rule of only hiring people he considered to be "attractive females" and in the meantime those hires would do what they wanted if it meant they could take home more money in tips, including making my job, and others', harder.  

As far as giving homeless people a bit of money to try to help them out, I think it is okay.  Had a friend who would do the same, then one day he caught some flak for doing it, and he went on some tirade about how even homeless people have it good in the US so why should they get "free money" when they can go be prostitutes and somehow earn a living.  Disgusting.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I always tip, always, unless the service is bad. I even tip at Sonic...which is not a sit-down restaurant, but they bring the food to your car. It's NOT the fault of the wait staff if the food sucks, or if it took longer than expected. My best friends in college were bf/gf (they're married now) and they both waited tables, and they have some horror stories of customers who didn't tip, and customers who were just ***holes. It's a really tough job. I think anyone that doesn't tip should have to spend a week waiting tables.

----------


## Doseone

Modern battle rap is the highest form of performance art.

----------


## Cuchculan

My unpopular opinion involves earphones. The new type they are all making. I will post a picture of them. What do they think our ears are made of? They are horrible to stick in your ears. They hurt. Give me the old type any day of the week. You remember. Flat with a covering that just sits in your ear. Which I do still own. There is much more comfort in the old style. The new ones are pointed. They are like small bricks in your ears. 


earphones-flat-icon-music-and-image_csp51899479.jpg


Below this are the older flat style, which I am glad to say, that some big names are still making. I like to relax and feel comfortable. Not have those horrible bloody things jammed in my ears that you see above. 


head.jpg

----------


## fetisha

Rap music and heavy metal isn't real music

----------


## Cuchculan

> Rap music and heavy metal isn't real music




Why is heavy metal not real music? The bands write their own songs. They actually play their instruments. Like they are meant to be play. Lot of music out there is fake. Bad cover versions of songs. Playing along to samples done on computers. Boybands and Girlbands. They have the songs handed to them. Is all about how they look. Fabricated.

----------


## fetisha

> Why is heavy metal not real music? The bands write their own songs. They actually play their instruments. Like they are meant to be play. Lot of music out there is fake. Bad cover versions of songs. Playing along to samples done on computers. Boybands and Girlbands. They have the songs handed to them. Is all about how they look. Fabricated.



I like some heavy metal but most of it can negative and I'm not too fond of the screaming and growling. Btw I'm glad they actually play intruments too. I was a big metal head in school and got so much hate

----------


## kevinjoseph

Country music is like emo music for farmers.   :silly:

----------


## fetisha

> My unpopular opinion involves earphones. The new type they are all making. I will post a picture of them. What do they think our ears are made of? They are horrible to stick in your ears. They hurt. Give me the old type any day of the week. You remember. Flat with a covering that just sits in your ear. Which I do still own. There is much more comfort in the old style. The new ones are pointed. They are like small bricks in your ears. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4492
> 
> 
> Below this are the older flat style, which I am glad to say, that some big names are still making. I like to relax and feel comfortable. Not have those horrible bloody things jammed in my ears that you see above. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4493



I hate how they make the inside of my ears itch, which is why i alway bring up my itches ears on here  :Razz:

----------


## fetisha

I'm starting to think living on a farm or an island is the most peaceful way to live on earth in today' world.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think the thing about Metal music today is that there are too many branches of it. What do I mean? Thrash metal. Death metal. Gore. Speed. All these other types just keep popping up. If we were to look around for actual heavy metal bands you might only find a small few who fit the bill. Likes of Iron Maiden and AC/DC. I am not a fan of the screaming kind of metal were you haven't got a clue what they are saying. May as well listen to a cat howl. I love my metal music. But what I listen to you can understand the singer. You can hear the words. 

Nice one Kevin. LOL. Don't get me started on country music. Johnny Cash and it ends there. And some people don't even class him as been like those other annoying country singers. Singing about their dead sheep.

----------


## kevinjoseph

The above is considered by some to be good music.  It came out a few years ago, and people who are fans of this band are called Juggalos.

----------


## fetisha

> Think the thing about Metal music today is that there are too many branches of it. What do I mean? Thrash metal. Death metal. Gore. Speed. All these other types just keep popping up. If we were to look around for actual heavy metal bands you might only find a small few who fit the bill. Likes of Iron Maiden and AC/DC. I am not a fan of the screaming kind of metal were you haven't got a clue what they are saying. May as well listen to a cat howl. I love my metal music. But what I listen to you can understand the singer. You can hear the words. 
> 
> Nice one Kevin. LOL. Don't get me started on country music. Johnny Cash and it ends there. And some people don't even class him as been like those other annoying country singers. Singing about their dead sheep.



I mainly meant death metal cause its too much for me.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I mainly meant death metal cause its too much for me.



I am with you on that one. All they do is scream. Could be saying anything and we wouldn't have a clue. I don't class it as music at all.

----------


## CloudMaker

Not going to lie, LOVE IT:

http://www.businessinsider.com/trump...a-first-2018-6

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I don't ever want to know anything personal about celebrities or artists. It ruins what they do for me, also they have a right to privacy.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Not going to lie, LOVE IT:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/trump...a-first-2018-6



"The president believes that we're America, and people can take it or leave it," the staffer said.  

The first problem with this statement is that we are not "America."  We live in the United States of America.  "America" could apply to any nation in the western hemisphere from Canada to Chile.  Why is Trump speaking for Chile?  The second problem is that if Trump is what "we are," most people will leave it instead of taking it.  Trump is increasingly showing the world that the US is too volatile of a place to be trusted to lead in keeping peace (Iran Deal, interloping in conflicts all over the globe, injecting ourselves into proxy wars), helping keep the global economy stable (G-7 Summit), or acting rationally to end decades-old conflicts we started (North Korea) and the US will increasingly be relegated to a position of irrelevance.  Trump is undermining the US on pretty much every front possible, foreign and domestic.  Yet some clap and cheer and love it because he "isn't Obama."  Madness.

----------


## MobileChucko

I'm with you, Kevin...  I'm not a Trump fan at all.  I actually didn't like him before he even started running for President.  Still, I have close friends that voted for him, and think he is doing a good job too, and I do respect those friends, 100%.  I do appreciate his positive outlook on North Korea.  Sure, it is terrible the way their government treats their people, but we can't expect that to change overnight.  Hopefully in time, things will get better over there... :silly:

----------


## kevinjoseph

I agree Chuck.  I don't know, he had no political experience and wanted to drain the swamp and make america great again and lock her up etc ad nauseam.  Maybe he is doing the best he can (but I doubt it).  

Good to see you active on the forums.  I will end this comment with the catlike creature flopping back and forth lol 

 :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

My unpopular opinion may just be popular. Ban pineapples from Pizzas. Worst topping ever thought of.

----------


## fetisha

> My unpopular opinion may just be popular. Ban pineapples from Pizzas. Worst topping ever thought of.



I agree.. YUCK! I only like cheese on it from little Caesars. I'm not sure if you guys have that pizza place in Ireland.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I agree.. YUCK! I only like cheese on it from little Caesars. I'm not sure if you guys have that pizza place in Ireland.



Not that one. But we do have a lot of other places. Think I should break into them all and rob all the pineapples and simply do away with the little horrors.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Thats why I am hesitant to pursue my dream job as an actress, I don't want everyone knowing all of my personal business or what I had for breakfast. All that crap is irrelveant.



So what did you have for breakfast today?

----------


## fetisha

> So what did you have for breakfast today?



LMAO! I actually had a shitty breakfast since it cause my tooth to ache again. Atleast the food was good but still. What did you have for breakfast?  :Razz:

----------


## Cuchculan

Lot of coffee and bread. Wheatabix too. That was at about 5AM. Hope things get better for you with the tooth.

----------


## fetisha

> Lot of coffee and bread. Wheatabix too. That was at about 5AM. Hope things get better for you with the tooth.



Oh I forgot to tell you that I had a sausage biscuit for breakfast from a crappy gas station

----------


## kevinjoseph

> I'm actually pretty nosy. I've read tons of biographies, including celebrities.  I prefer to read about the ones who seem a little nutty or larger than life, like Jim Morrison or Marilyn Monroe.  But I don't read gossip rags.



My youngest older sister is almost a fanatic about celebrities.  She loves Oprah, for example, and thinks that if I only read the book The Secret I could do anything I wanted to do in life and throw away my prescriptions and stop seeing a psychiatrist and therapist, even my gastro. Who knows, maybe I should become a Scientologist while I am at it.   I used to think celebrities and other stuff I am not interested in were really boring, but everyone has their own interests.  Telling them they're dumb to be interested in celebrities is kind of like telling someone their favorite color is dumb or they should have a different favorite type of music.

----------


## kevinjoseph

That is written by Eckahrt Tolle, right?  I have read two books by him

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Fish are not friends. They're food.

----------


## Doseone

I was watching a video of the top 10 best songs by terrible bands (or something like that). Sugar Ray was on it. I don't care what anybody says - Sugar Ray is the shit.

----------


## fetisha

Not sure why some people admire psychos like charles manson.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Not sure why some people admire psychos like charles manson.



People will always remember / like such people. There is just something about them. Even Hitler. Evil person. But people still like to read about Hitler. They like to learn all about him. One question, should the media put a black out on serial killers? The media build them up. People make films about them. They turn them into something big. As if what they do was something special. These cruel people will be remembered long after we are dead. Look what they done to be remembered by. Weird world we live in. You want to be remembered for ever? Kill loads of people. Seems to be what we are been told. Live a normal life and you will be forgotten. Odd. But true.

----------


## L

My unpopular opinion.....I hate the sun!!!!

----------


## fetisha

> My unpopular opinion.....I hate the sun!!!!



me too, A rainy day can be beautiful

----------


## Cuchculan

> My unpopular opinion.....I hate the sun!!!!



Do you want the snow back?

----------


## L

> Do you want the snow back?



I don't understand why people think that is the answer. In saying that, yes, I much rather the cold and snow. I like low 20s heat, but here in Ireland the humidity is so high it's nasty. At the moment I have a possible chest infection, hayfever, work long hours and I find it difficult, calling in sick is tempting. I'm not asking the sun to go away, I had a lovely day on the beach in friday, but I don't enjoy the energy being sucked out of me and not being able to breath.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I don't understand why people think that is the answer. In saying that, yes, I much rather the cold and snow. I like low 20s heat, but here in Ireland the humidity is so high it's nasty. At the moment I have a possible chest infection, hayfever, work long hours and I find it difficult, calling in sick is tempting. I'm not asking the sun to go away, I had a lovely day on the beach in friday, but I don't enjoy the energy being sucked out of me and not being able to breath.



My mother hates what we are getting at the moment too. Think it is more because she is not used to it. We don't get it that often at all. We are simply used to our moderate weather. I spend my time out in the garden. Doing what needs to be done out there. The humidity is a killer. Seems to be a little bit hotter on the West coast than the East. It won't last that long. Rain is forecast for later tonight.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is very humid here today. Heat is nice. Humidity can be horrible. Nice breeze out there though. We live near the sea. We tend to get a sea breeze a good bit.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It was 96 degrees today where I was. (36 degrees Celsius). I'd take lower to mid eighties any day. It's not unusual for summer temps to reach over 100 degrees here, and is not unusual for the summer weather to last from April through August, sometimes into September, ffs.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Switching gears now lmao.....

I am overwhelmingly democrat on 99% of the issues. I agree with almost every issue on their platform. Except abortion. Sorry but not sorry, I can't agree it's a woman's "right" to murder unborn babies. I just can't. There are surveys online to help you determine which party you're most closely affiliated with. And if I say (falsely) that I'm pro-abortion then I'm 100% aligned with the democratic party. I feel so strongly about that one issue though, that I'm often a one-issue voter. I often vote Republican, even though I hate, hate, hate doing it....but I do, because I can't in good conscience vote for anyone that pushes for abortion rights. I can't in good conscience vote for anyone that believes it's anyone's right to kill babies, especially because it's "inconvenient" for them or because it's used as a form of birth control. And it is very, very often used as a form of bc. I can't justify in my mind that it's OK to kill babies because you were too irresponsible to use bc.

I'm excited that the Supreme Court is going to be decidedly more conservative. Do I think this will overturn Roe v Wade? No. Partly because it's been law for so long, for so many years...that alone is going to make it very difficult to overturn. Kennedy was the swing vote on the Supreme Court for years. He voted conservative and liberal on many issues though, you most def could not depend on him to vote conservative on every issue.

This will def make the court more conservative, and more in favor of overturning RoevWade and that's a huge, huge step in the right direction. Personally I think it's going to be overturned at some point. It may not happen in my lifetime even, but it will happen. And yeah there are going to be riots and protests like no one has ever, ever seen before. But it needs to happen.

I totally realize I'm going to get hate from some for feeling so strongly about killing babies. I get that. Haters gonna hate, whatchya gonna do lol.

I'll never, ever apologize for feeling the way I do. I've felt this way since I was a little kid, when I first found out abortion was legal, and I remember being so shocked, just in disbelief that anyone would murder an unborn baby. It's something I feel very strongly about. I would never date or be involved with or be close friends with anyone that was pro-abortion. It's a huge deal breaker for me.

----------


## Doseone

I despise cosplay, nerd, gamer, etc. culture. I game myself, but don't understand the whole obsession with making hobbies a part of your identity. (No offense to anyone here, but yeah, that's the purpose of the thread.  :Tongue: ).

----------


## Cuchculan

> I despise cosplay, nerd, gamer, etc. culture. I game myself, but don't understand the whole obsession with making hobbies a part of your identity. (No offense to anyone here, but yeah, that's the purpose of the thread. ).



Not into nerdy games. I simply don't understand most of them. Give me a old fashioned game and I am happy. Space Invaders and the likes. Or a thinking game. Lot of great logic games out there.

----------


## L

> I despise cosplay, nerd, gamer, etc. culture. I game myself, but don't understand the whole obsession with making hobbies a part of your identity. (No offense to anyone here, but yeah, that's the purpose of the thread. ).



My hobbies are a part of my identity. They help me relax but don't take over my life. My boyfriend is a nerdy gamer but not into cosplay (thank goodness  ::D:  ) I see it as just taking what you want from something. As long as your happy with it

----------


## Doseone

> My hobbies are a part of my identity. They help me relax but don't take over my life. My boyfriend is a nerdy gamer but not into cosplay (thank goodness  ) I see it as just taking what you want from something. As long as your happy with it



Yeah, I realize that my dislike for it is irrational, but I still don't like it. (That probably makes me a dick, but whatever  :Tongue: ). I also should have included anime.

----------


## fetisha

The singer rebecca black song wasn't that bad but it was corny and I don't understand all the hate/death threat she got when other singers sound worse than her. I don't find the singer rihanna's voice appealing, she sounds so whiny. ( I know I ll get hate for this time but idgaf!)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I really can’t get into anime. I’ve tried to like it, seriously, I’ve tried. I have a friend in a city not far from here that I met on another anxiety site. We were really close. She was into anime, she loves it. She told me once “if you don’t get it then you.never will”. Guess she was right.

----------


## Doseone

I've watched and enjoyed a few animes, but don't understand the whole obsession with it and the whole otaku/nerd culture.

----------


## whisperingzombking

I'm a little bit mgtow

----------


## fetisha

I love mc donalds

----------


## JamieWAgain

Kanough or Dr. Ford?
I’m team Kavenough all the way. Couldn’t have a better pick for a Supreme Court Justice.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Lady in the Water wasn't all that bad.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Taco Bell does not give diarrhea.

----------


## Doseone

Reading fiction is a huge waste of time. And non-fiction books need to be simplified/shortened. There is absolutely no reason you need 200 pages to break down a few concepts.

----------


## Cuchculan

Why not just say you hate books?

----------


## Doseone

Touche.  :;):

----------


## fetisha

I don't  like most stuff on netflix

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't have Netflix

----------


## Ironman

I don't either.  
I like watching older television programs.  The newer ones aren't as good.  I guess more people feel the same way if shows from the 90s are coming back in reboots.

----------


## Doseone

I do, but I agree. Most of the stuff on their I have no interest in watching. I do have the dvd service as well, which takes care of that problem, as nearly everything I want to watch is on there.

----------


## fetisha

Unlike most people, I actually want to be invisible and not be noticed too much. I don't like compliments or insults. I just like to be left alone most of the time.

----------


## Otherside

Mayonnaise is disgusting and unnecessary. 

It complements absolutely nothing, it does not need to be altered on your sandwich, burger, wrap, whatever. It ruins what would otherwise be a lovely meaI. It should be locked in Room 101 and never leave.

----------


## Doseone

> Mayonnaise is disgusting and unnecessary. 
> 
> It complements absolutely nothing, it does not need to be altered on your sandwich, burger, wrap, whatever. It ruins what would otherwise be a lovely meaI. It should be locked in Room 101 and never leave.



I actually used to eat mayo sandwiches when I was a kid. Yeah, _just_ mayo and bread. Lol. 

I get annoyed by fan theories. It's like dude, this stuff isn't actually real. People put so much energy into figuring stuff out, as if the author's intention magically makes it any more real. It doesn't exist. It just seems so pointless to me. "Omg, the author finally confirmed that fiction is fiction!"  ::\:

----------


## Cuchculan

Give me a meatball sandwich any day of the week. 

A theory is not a fact. It is fiction until it is proven. You get a lot of books based on theories. They should be with the fiction books. Because they are not based on proven facts. Some theories turn out to be not true. Pointless to believe in a theory when it is just that. You might spend years believing in something that turns out to be false.

----------


## Doseone

That depends on how you define "theory". A scientific theory is synonymous with "this is most likely the case, to the best of our knowledge." 

I thought of some more opinions. I think age gaps in relationships of more than 3 years either way is creepy. People who get tattoos and piercings are sheep. Fast food (for the most part) is gross.

----------


## fetisha

tough love is stupid

----------


## fetisha

I don't think their is anything wrong with feminism.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love at first sight is not real

----------


## Otherside

> Love at first sight is not real



Fully agree there. I doubtful you can love someone before you actually know them.

----------


## fetisha

Dave chappelle is not funny to me.

----------


## Cuchculan

People who put the lives of the emergency services at risk should be brought to court. What do I mean by this? Take last year. Winds of up to 160 kmh. We were all warned to stay in the house and most of all ' don't do anything silly '. What happens? A woman decided to go swimming. Strong swimmer as she was, she was no match for the weather and the water that day. She had to be rescued. Firemen and ambulance. She put them at great risk to recue her because she was stupid and ignored all the warnings handed out over the radio and on TV. They should have at least made her pay the cost of the whole operation. But there was nothing done to her at all. She put a lot of others in danger by her actions which could have been avoided had she of stayed at home.

----------


## Cuchculan

I hate the fact that there are calls for a gender neutral Santa. How far must we go with this PC BS? Just leave things alone FFS. It has never harmed anybody before that Santa was a male. It has never been an issue before. Just gets annoying at times. To try and spoil something that has always been there because a small group of people are not happy.

----------


## fetisha

> I hate the fact that there are calls for a gender neutral Santa. How far must we go with this PC BS? Just leave things alone FFS. It has never harmed anybody before that Santa was a male. It has never been an issue before. Just gets annoying at times. To try and spoil something that has always been there because a small group of people are not happy.



Meh that doesn't bother me too much. I hate that everyone is forced to be nicer and love everyone around the holidays but they go right back to hating each other when its over. lol

----------


## Cuchculan

> Meh that doesn't bother me too much. I hate that everyone is forced to be nicer and love everyone around the holidays but they go right back to hating each other when ita over. lol



I hate everybody all year round. LOL

----------


## Relle

> I hate the fact that there are calls for a gender neutral Santa. How far must we go with this PC BS? Just leave things alone FFS. It has never harmed anybody before that Santa was a male. It has never been an issue before. Just gets annoying at times. To try and spoil something that has always been there because a small group of people are not happy.



I agree cuch, seems the smallest things start an uproar nowadays. It’s pathetic.

----------


## Cuchculan

The idiots are at it again. I am sure we all know the song ' The fairytale  of New York. In it appears the word ' Faggot '. Some people want it bleeped out on the radio. Have to give credit to the gay community who have come out in favour of the song and leaving the word alone. Makes you wonder who these people are wanting the word blocked? Here in Ireland we use the word to describe a person who is a dosser. Somebody who may be told one thing, but does another. Has always been used like that. Now I do accept that some people use it as a slang word for gay people. ( In a bad way ) But the gay community have said the song is a song they love. When that part of the song comes on they all shout the word out. 1 radio station has blocked the word. All other radio stations have told these PC idiots to get lost. Listen to the song and the context the word is been used in the song. It is telling a story. The PC mob are taken the word out of context. Has gotten funny in a sense. PC mob debating against the gay community over the use of the word in the song. Gay community wanting it left alone. If it is not offending them in any way, shape or form, then the PC mob ( who are not gay ) should just give up on this one. They are fighting a losing battle.

----------


## Otherside

> The idiots are at it again. I am sure we all know the song ' The fairytale  of New York. In it appears the word ' Faggot '. Some people want it bleeped out on the radio. Have to give credit to the gay community who have come out in favour of the song and leaving the word alone. Makes you wonder who these people are wanting the word blocked? Here in Ireland we use the word to describe a person who is a dosser. Somebody who may be told one thing, but does another. Has always been used like that. Now I do accept that some people use it as a slang word for gay people. ( In a bad way ) But the gay community have said the song is a song they love. When that part of the song comes on they all shout the word out. 1 radio station has blocked the word. All other radio stations have told these PC idiots to get lost. Listen to the song and the context the word is been used in the song. It is telling a story. The PC mob are taken the word out of context. Has gotten funny in a sense. PC mob debating against the gay community over the use of the word in the song. Gay community wanting it left alone. If it is not offending them in any way, shape or form, then the PC mob ( who are not gay ) should just give up on this one. They are fighting a losing battle.



There is this British meaning below. Interesting how words can mean different things in different places.



No, I have never tried one. No, I don't intend to. 

Regardless, it's unlikely that if you do have that word aimed at you, that you are being described as some old-timey meat delicacy. Actually I'd be surprised if kids these days knew what one was.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was aware it was a type of food too. That was raised a few times in the whole debate over the word.

----------


## fetisha

I wish cashiers would stop playing the victim so much when they can be just as rude,annoying and nosy to customers like the customers are at stores. I hope they have self check outs in every store in the future because I can't deal with them.

----------


## Doseone

I think having dogs as a pet is extremely selfish if you don't live in an area where they can run free. Imagine being cooped up and having to be tied to a leash everytime you went outside, being in a fence, etc. It's especially true of apartments/small living spaces. It's just so limiting. I mean, watch a video of a dog on a farm or big piece of land and compare that to your neighbors dog that is pulling it's owner around. Lol. And people wonder why dogs run away.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Let's destroy all sjw

----------


## Cuchculan

> I think having dogs as a pet is extremely selfish if you don't live in an area where they can run free. Imagine being cooped up and having to be tied to a leash everytime you went outside, being in a fence, etc. It's especially true of apartments/small living spaces. It's just so limiting. I mean, watch a video of a dog on a farm or big piece of land and compare that to your neighbors dog that is pulling it's owner around. Lol. And people wonder why dogs run away.



I do agree with you on this one. Sadly under new laws here, your dog has to be on a leash at all times. Blame other type of attack dogs for this. Far too many people have been attacked / bitten by these other dogs. They have their own dangerous breeds list. Because of idiot owners who can't stop these dangerous attack dogs from attacking people and other dogs. So in came this new law. They made it for all dogs. Not just those on the dangerous breeds list.

----------


## fetisha

> I do agree with you on this one. Sadly under new laws here, your dog has to be on a leash at all times. Blame other type of attack dogs for this. Far too many people have been attacked / bitten by these other dogs. They have their own dangerous breeds list. Because of idiot owners who can't stop these dangerous attack dogs from attacking people and other dogs. So in came this new law. They made it for all dogs. Not just those on the dangerous breeds list.



I feel like the only  one that thinks it's messed up that puppies and kittens are taken away from their moms to be sold to humans.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I think trying to colonize other planets is dumb, and Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos are walking egos.

----------


## fetisha

> I think trying to colonize other planets is dumb, and Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos are walking egos.



They want us living in giant balloons/blimps on Venus Wtf?! They should stick with Mars but they both seem know kind of impossible to live on.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yeah, we haven't been able to take care of one planet.  We'd probably just trash others.

----------


## Cuchculan

If there were other life forms out there they would stir well clear of us. One look at what we done to this planet would scare them away.

----------


## Doseone

> I do agree with you on this one. Sadly under new laws here, your dog has to be on a leash at all times. Blame other type of attack dogs for this. Far too many people have been attacked / bitten by these other dogs. They have their own dangerous breeds list. Because of idiot owners who can't stop these dangerous attack dogs from attacking people and other dogs. So in came this new law. They made it for all dogs. Not just those on the dangerous breeds list.



Yeah, I think it's the law here as well. I think I'm just a country kid. Where I grew up, nobody had leashes. Pretty much everybody's dogs roamed everywhere. No kidding, one of my dogs once brought home a cow leg (probably due to coyotes). But yeah, my issue is more with apartment dwellers, etc. A dog should be able to be free.

Another unpopular opinion is that I think the concept of property and more specifically, intellectual property, is made up nonsense that for the most part serves to only make rich people more money. You can't own ideas, sounds, words, moves, etc. Just because you were first doesn't mean it's yours.

----------


## Cuchculan

Those parents who have a small kid and they walk so fast and expect the kid to be able to keep up with them. I think they forget a kid has smaller legs and can't walk at their pace. Then they shout at the kid to hurry up. All but drag the kid along. Someone should smack the parents on the head.

----------


## Doseone

> Those parents who have a small kid and they walk so fast and expect the kid to be able to keep up with them. I think they forget a kid has smaller legs and can't walk at their pace. Then they shout at the kid to hurry up. All but drag the kid along. Someone should smack the parents on the head.



Most people should never be parents imo.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Feminists are bad.

----------


## Doseone

Military worship. No, you don't deserve honor and respect simply for being a member of the military. Especially when it has nothing to do with defending our country. To be honest, any kind of people worship bothers me.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Military worship. No, you don't deserve honor and respect simply for being a member of the military. Especially when it has nothing to do with defending our country. To be honest, any kind of people worship bothers me.



The Dept of Defense gives the NFL millions of dollars a year to stage those nationalistic displays and soldier-lionizing ceremonies.  Yes, they deserve respect, but that shouldn't be subsidized by the federal government.  A lot of people don't even realize that up until 2008 or so football players didn't even leave their locker rooms until after the National Anthem was already sung, yet they get choked up and teary-eyed about how it's a sacred beloved tradition.

----------


## fetisha

> Military worship. No, you don't deserve honor and respect simply for being a member of the military. Especially when it has nothing to do with defending our country. To be honest, any kind of people worship bothers me.



I agree

----------


## Doseone

> The Dept of Defense gives the NFL millions of dollars a year to stage those nationalistic displays and soldier-lionizing ceremonies.  Yes, they deserve respect, but that shouldn't be subsidized by the federal government.  A lot of people don't even realize that up until 2008 or so football players didn't even leave their locker rooms until after the National Anthem was already sung, yet they get choked up and teary-eyed about how it's a sacred beloved tradition.



I did not know that! That's pretty insane, but honestly doesn't surprise me at all. I do think that if you actually serve/defend the country, you ought to be honered, but I think there are very few cases where that is legitimately done. When was the last time the US was actually in danger of losing it's freedom/sovereignty? Modern wars (that the US is involved in anyway) are basically just money grabs that serve those in the military _industry_. 

Also, I never really made the connection until now, but the whole wall issue is even more silly considering how we have active military in countries that whose people don't want us there. Lol. What a joke.

----------


## kevinjoseph

49688553_2260073774313574_2216433536846528512_n.jpg

----------


## JamieWAgain

Accosta is an idiot and he embarrassed himself today.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Screw Gillette

----------


## Cuchculan

Anybody who claims mental illness when they arrive in court should be checked out and if found to have nothing wrong with them, have another charge added to what they are in court for. Here in Ireland it is used far too often. Woman got a 3 month suspended sentence after she claimed post natal depression. Hard to disprove. She had starved her dogs. That was her only defence. Granted she was banned from keeping pets for life. But who will enforce that law? Think last year we had about 20 cases were it was used in about a 3 month period. Each time they avoided prison. So people know to use it now. Plus we have women getting pregnant just before a court date. Judge won't send a pregnant woman to prison. Though many of us think they should. It is just another way to avoid prison been used here.

----------


## Doseone

> Screw Gillette



Triggered by a company's ad, eh? I thought you said that you were anti-sjw a few pages back? =P

I would have never even seen that commercial if it wasn't for all the people complaining about it. Vocally anti-sjw types are just as big of so-called "snowflakes" as the people they supposedly despise. They just define "social justice" differently. Who cares that some random company made an ad with a different viewpoint than yours? That's a first world problem if I've ever heard one. Who even willingly watches ads anyway?

----------


## Cuchculan

> Triggered by a company's ad, eh? I thought you said that you were anti-sjw a few pages back? =P
> 
> I would have never even seen that commercial if it wasn't for all the people complaining about it. Vocally anti-sjw types are just as big of so-called "snowflakes" as the people they supposedly despise. They just define "social justice" differently. Who cares that some random company made an ad with a different viewpoint than yours? That's a first world problem if I've ever heard one. Who even willingly watches ads anyway?



Ads are meant to get attention. This one is. Job well done.

----------


## whisperingzombking

The ad is sexist . An sjw will take a different viewpoint and falsely accuse racism or sexism . This ad just echos the agenda of man hating feminists who are constantly demeaning men.   Feminism is not not equality and social justice is not justice. 
So 'triggered' or rightfully annoyed at actual sexism????  They're not the same thing. 
We can't tolerate bigotry in our society. Or am I wrong for standing against the so called  different viewpoint???

----------


## Cuchculan

The Ad has caused a major [BEEP] storm here in Ireland too. People pointing out that is they made a similar Ad about women there would be murder over it. So why should men have to accept the Ad? But it is getting a lot of free publicity. Which means good business for any Ad. The whole idea is to turn heads and make people notice your Ad. That they have done. Will people stop using their products? I think not. Some might say they will ban the company. It won't harm the company or the name at all. I will agree it is a rather unfair one sided Ad. Women can be as bad as men at times in a lot of the areas the Ad is telling men not to do. I won't be losing any sleep over an Ad. Not worth it. Would have even passed me by had the radio stations, here in Dublin, not been talking about it last night. One posted the Ad on their FB page. If they hadn't of, I most probably would never have seen it. As I tend to not watch TV.

----------


## sunrise

Feminism isn't about hating men.  That's revisionist crap.  And blaming women on what Gillette did is nonsensical.  Especially when you take a look at the make up of their executives.  If they wanted attention for their product they certainly got it because all the people who got triggered by a razor blade ad.

----------


## fetisha

Childless women are starting to annoy me like women that are moms did back then none of you are better than the other.

----------


## Doseone

> The ad is sexist . An sjw will take a different viewpoint and falsely accuse racism or sexism . This ad just echos the agenda of man hating feminists who are constantly demeaning men.   Feminism is not not equality and social justice is not justice. 
> So 'triggered' or rightfully annoyed at actual sexism????  They're not the same thing. 
> We can't tolerate bigotry in our society. Or am I wrong for standing against the so called  different viewpoint???



It's just a video probably thought up by marketing executives who knew that it would get a reaction, which may or may not be based on someone within the company's actual opinion. People swallowed the bait hook line and sinker lol. The real world is full of actually racist, sexist, (enter whatever) people and real problems. As long as these people aren't assaulting or coercing people, I don't care what they think tbh, especially if they're just some random person on the internet that I will never interact with in the real world. That type of behavior just let's me know what people to avoid. Life is too short to care what people think, unless it impacts your life directly, much less the opinions of some company that's main goal is to maximize profits. But, even if the ad were sexist, it's a fictional scenerio. It's like being mad at GTA because you can mow down people in cars. It's not real. First world problem. xD

----------


## kevinjoseph

If I remember correctly, when Chuck Palahniuk wrote 'Fight Club' he made Tyler Durden a manifestation of toxic masculinity, and he meant Durden's use of the term "snowflake" was meant to illustrate that in a way.  Sorta ironic that people use the term to insult people who are actually understanding and sensitive to others' suffering.

----------


## Otherside

From my own experience, corporations are not interested in much beyond maximising there own profits. Marketting departments are similar - ever chasing after a bonus. Beyond that, they really don't have an agenda. 

The funny thing is, that despite all the apparent drama that seems to have appeared mostly on the internet - most people don't care, will barely notice and have better things to bother themselves with than the content of a TV advertisement. Gillette won't even take a hit to there profits, despite the apparent boycott. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I certainly can't see any man standing there having a shave, thinking, I must respect women more, because Gillette told me to and I am using their razor. I seriously just laughed at it. Next week there will be something new for people to moan about. 

Maybe even a no deal brexit. Let's all panic.

----------


## Otherside

Hey now, that would suggest an actual decision and some agreement on brexit! Bit of radical thought there. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

I'm lost what happened with the ad about Gillette razors? I try to stay away from the news so I don't know whats going on.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I've read a study about the average amount of advertising a US citizen is exposed to- radio, tv, billboards, everything- by the age of 8 and it was somewhere in the millions of hours or some ridiculous amount.  We are saturated by ads, get desensitized and numb to them, and it seems the latest thing some companies are trying to do is hitch their wagon to some sort of social justice cause, as Nike did with Colin Kaepernick.  All lipservice and completely insincere, as Otherside says.

----------


## Doseone

> I certainly can't see any man standing there having a shave, thinking, I must respect women more, because Gillette told me to and I am using their razor. I seriously just laughed at it. Next week there will be something new for people to moan about. 
> 
> Maybe even a no deal brexit. Let's all panic.



Yeah, exactly. I doubt anyone had an epiphany. "Yeah, that razor blade commerciel changed my life!" It reminds of that one time I skydove and attempted to land/sit on a rainbow because of a Skittles commercial.  :Rofl:  

 But same. I wasn't offended at all. Sure it made some exaggerated claims and was a bit hyperbolic, but that was orchestrated specifically to get a reaction. They knew what they were doing. The video is almost up to 20 million views! I hadn't even heard the name Gillette in years (I use an electric razor - I only grow a baby mustache that needs shaving every couple of weeks or so lol), but now it's been in my mind for days and I don't even watch live TV. 

@fetisha

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 I think this whole Brexit thing has gone on far too long. Small case of asking the PM a simple question ' do you want in or out '. If you want out, you know the deal. Because what was offered will never change. Even if you got rid of May and got a new PM in place. The deal would still remain the same. It has to. To let other countries know that if they also leave the EU they will lose out. I think the UK government thought they could up and leave and keep everything they had as an EU member state. It was obvious an example was going to made of them. The EU saying ' you leave on our terms, not yours '. No deal Brexit is looking possible. Which will be good for nobody really. It would stand to effect some other countries. Like Ireland. At the moment May has the best and only deal she will be ever get and it was voted against. I have no idea why. As the government know there will nothing better offered. They might not be happy with it and showed this in how they voted against the deal the other day. But nobody else will get a better deal. Lord knows people are fed up with the whole Brexit thing. Take what is been offered and just go. As what they are been offered is far more than what they will get with a no deal Brexit.

----------


## Otherside

I cannot stand this stuff. 

Apparently people like it and think it's an excellent thing to dip pizza crusts in. Why would I want to do that? It's some disgusting concoction that deserves to be put in hell and I have several pots of the stuff just shoved into the box with this one order. Why must you insist on sending it? WHY DO PEOPLE LIKE IT?!!

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Doseone

^I didnt know you guys had Papa Johns there. But yeah, I don't like stuff that either.

----------


## Otherside

Yup, one of the few things that we have that you guys have. 

On the list of things we don't have though that I wish we die though, I wish we had IHOPs. There's none here.  ::(:  

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Doseone

> Yup, one of the few things that we have that you guys have. 
> 
> On the list of things we don't have though that I wish we die though, I wish we had IHOPs. There's none here.  
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



I have never eaten there (I haven't eaten at many restaurants here tbh - years of extreme SA will do that to ya). We have a restaurant called Waffle House that I really want to try one of these days.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I think Papa John's uses carpet glue in their pizzas.  I have a few local places, Fong's Pizza and Zoey's, that I get pizza from every so often, but I'm not gonna feed into Papa John's CEO's delusional belief that his business model of underpaying his employees is somehow ethical.  He was also in the news for using racial slurs during a business conference call, and is on the record as being super critical of Colin Kaepernick's efforts to raise awareness about police brutality toward African Americans.  Who knows, maybe he'll be in Trump's cabinet soon.  Wouldn't surprise me.  Also, great to know Trump spent a total of about two minutes at the MLK Jr. monument in DC today.  I'm so tired of winning, as Trump promised his supporters during his campaign.  Oh wait, we've been losing pretty much every day since he got in office.

----------


## Cuchculan

The word ' Yank '. Stick with me on this one. I have a friend I have known all my net life. Lives in the US. Now, she doesn't see how her using the word ' Paddy ' when talking about Irish people in no different from me using the word ' Yank ' when talking about Americans. It is OK for her to use ' Paddy ' but not OK for me to use ' Yank '. She goes crazy when I use the word. Says she is offended. As for the word ' Paddy '? We laugh at it. But just as she is offended by the word ' Yank ', you might get a few snowflakes offended by the word ' Paddy '. Or even the word ' Mick '. I know people like to use both words for Irish people. Again I am never offended. Is only a word. Most Irish people would not be offended. But her using one of the two words, she fails to see is exactly like me using the word ' Yank . 

For the record I assumed the Yankee army was one side of the civil war you had in the US? Somebody please tell me if I am wrong. Plus you do have a stadium that uses the same name and a sport's team. Why is she getting offended so easily? Other than she is a snowflake. Maybe an American can tell me if the word does offend people from the US and why? I might be missing something that she sees.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Boys-Will-Be-Boys-T-Shirt-510x598.jpg   I like this t shirt

----------


## Cuchculan

People should be arrested if they post videos that show a person dying. Crash on a major motorway here yesterday. Some idiot got his phone out and videoed it and posted it on social media. it was shared thousands of times. Girl in a car dying in a horrible way. Even her family saw this video. How sad is that? Some relatives and friends watched it and saw who it was. Not having heard about her death until the video was seen by them. It is just sick. End of story.

----------


## fetisha

> People should be arrested if they post videos that show a person dying. Crash on a major motorway here yesterday. Some idiot got his phone out and videoed it and posted it on social media. it was shared thousands of times. Girl in a car dying in a horrible way. Even her family saw this video. How sad is that? Some relatives and friends watched it and saw who it was. Not having heard about her death until the video was seen by them. It is just sick. End of story.



This should have been done a long time ago since youtube has been on the internet for 13 years. I'm always worried about someone video taping me and others making fun of people and embarrassing them. So many people killed themselves over this its crazy.

----------


## Cuchculan

> This should have been done a long time ago since youtube has been on the internet for 13 years. I'm always worried about someone video taping me and others making fun of people and embarrassing them. So many people killed themselves over this its crazy.



Liveleaks is a much worse web site. They only want to post the most horrible videos they can find. If that means a person dying, no matter how they die, they will post the video. You tube is a bit more regulated. Certain videos they would not allow on their site. Can all come down to where the site is hosted. The bad sites nearly always are hosted either in Russia or some African country. So they escape the laws that you tube would have to follow. Ever want to watch horror crashes or people getting splattered by a car, liveleaks is the site for it. No idea what people see in the site. Must be all sick feckers to want to spend their nights watching such videos.

----------


## fetisha

Screw anti sjw, red pill mgtow men, conservatives, trump supporters,baby boomers ,christians and other dumb religions. Idc if I hurt your feelings come at me! Call me every name in the book!

----------


## Cuchculan

What annoys me is sites were people buy things. Is the reviewing of the items. They tell you how amazing the item. Perfect in every way. Then they give it 2 out of 5 stars? Why is that a problem? Others looking through items will see a bad rating before they even click on these items. Most people won't bother clicking into the items with the bad ratings. Simply can't see why they didn't give the items 5 out 5 stars if they considered it to be the perfect item. Then the site would have more of a fair balance to it. Instead we are seen items we are just assuming are bad because of the lack of stars. Ignoring them. Just happened to read a few reviews earlier on things I bought and had liked and rated 5 star items. Just to see why others docked stars off. I saw only great reviews. Hence the confusion. Taking stars away for no reason at all.

----------


## Otherside

If you have an entire trolley full of shopping, don't use the quick-serve bay. Go to an actual checkout. 

There is a reason that queue is short and it's because those of us who have 10 items or less are going through quickly because we have so few items. We want to get in the shop, grab what we need, contactless, and leave. Not wait for you to scan all five hundred grocery items, chip and pin (or even worse, refuse to use a card and faff around with notes), pack every singe item in all twenty bags, and then reload it into your trolley.

Ugh!

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 in a shop I go to often enough they have like a lane, with bars like a walkway. A trolley wouldn't fit down it. Which was the whole idea. You have a trolley, piss off to the queues with all the other trolleys. You are not going to squeeze one anywhere near the self service checkouts. That is why I love this one shop. In and out in no time at all. The way it was designed to be. Self service for trolleys could be placed elsewhere in the shop if they thought it a good idea. Obviously they don't think it a good idea in this shop. Hence the walkway is too small for a trolley. But bless them, they do still try and squeeze through. A few of them who are a bit dumb to see the trolley is wider than the walkway. Even seen one turn it sideways to see would it fit that way. How dumb is that? They even have a nice tight turn in the walkway. Should anybody manage, somehow, to make it so far, they would still get stuck.

----------


## Otherside

They need to do that at my shop. 

On the rare occasion that I buy enough for a trolley I go to a lane and wait. But it's irritating when in trying to buy a sandwich in my lunch hour, and I'm contending with people do family sized supermarket shops taking fifteen minutes to scan everything through. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

They were meant to be bringing in a scan as you shop thing. Then you reach the top and scan the handheld scanner. I can why it might have failed. How do they know you are scanning all your items? It was been tested in a few shops. 

Over here people can be nice. I have 2 items and they have 20. They always ask if you want to go ahead of them if there are no self service checkouts in that shop. I have yet to have anybody make me wait as they rushed ahead of me with a trolley full. Something we do if we have a lot of items and see the person next to us with little or nothing.

----------


## Otherside

> They were meant to be bringing in a scan as you shop thing. Then you reach the top and scan the handheld scanner. I can why it might have failed. How do they know you are scanning all your items? It was been tested in a few shops. 
> 
> Over here people can be nice. I have 2 items and they have 20. They always ask if you want to go ahead of them if there are no self service checkouts in that shop. I have yet to have anybody make me wait as they rushed ahead of me with a trolley full. Something we do if we have a lot of items and see the person next to us with little or nothing.



Ah we have those here in some stores. Never used one, but know people who do. Not sure how they ensure you've scanned everything.

----------


## Cuchculan

I stand to be corrected on this one. But I assume you scanned your own items. Then brought them up to a checkout. There would be a cashier there. They would scan your scanner. Count the items as they are removed from your trolley. I still see room for deception though. If you scanned something cheap and simply replaced it on the shelf and took a dearer item. Knew they were testing it out. Never came in over here. They don't trust us enough.  ::(:

----------


## Doseone

> Liveleaks is a much worse web site. They only want to post the most horrible videos they can find. If that means a person dying, no matter how they die, they will post the video. You tube is a bit more regulated. Certain videos they would not allow on their site. Can all come down to where the site is hosted. The bad sites nearly always are hosted either in Russia or some African country. So they escape the laws that you tube would have to follow. Ever want to watch horror crashes or people getting splattered by a car, liveleaks is the site for it. No idea what people see in the site. Must be all sick feckers to want to spend their nights watching such videos.



There is actually a subreddit called r/watchpeopledie. I think this ties into my post about how socially the internet is more bad than good. There are literally people socialiazing about people _dying_, like it's normal and no big deal. Imagine if people did that in real life? Those types usually try to justify it by claiming that it's a part of reality that we should know about, etc. I personally don't think that is the case and that we shouldn't be desensitized to that sort of thing. I seriously don't understand what is wrong with some people.

----------


## fetisha

> Liveleaks is a much worse web site. They only want to post the most horrible videos they can find. If that means a person dying, no matter how they die, they will post the video. You tube is a bit more regulated. Certain videos they would not allow on their site. Can all come down to where the site is hosted. The bad sites nearly always are hosted either in Russia or some African country. So they escape the laws that you tube would have to follow. Ever want to watch horror crashes or people getting splattered by a car, liveleaks is the site for it. No idea what people see in the site. Must be all sick feckers to want to spend their nights watching such videos.



Oh yeah and the deep web is a million times worse. I heard about it on YouTube.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

This al takes me back to the old Japanese web sites. Sites that consisted of like minded people. How so? They all wanted to kill themselves. Over a period of about 5 years police were finding cars in the middle of nowhere. Each car would have about 4 dead bodies in it. You would imagine this would be an easy one for the police to solve. The thing was, they were all strangers to each other. None of them knew each other. That is were the sites came into play. These were total strangers who posted messages on these sites. Looking for others who wanted to die too. It wasn't until the police heard about the sites that they could make a connection between the victims. All the sites were closed down. Though I am sure people found other ways of getting around this. 

We also have the famous Japanese suicide forest. There are videos on you tube that explain in more detail about this forest. Plus it was used in a film too. At the first tree in the forest people would tie a piece of string. Simple really. Follow the piece of string deep into the forest. Chances are you will find a dead body at the end of the string. Probably hanging from a tree. I know one you tube blogger got into major trouble for entering the forest and following a piece of string and broadcasting live as a body hung from a nearby tree. He thought it would make him popular. People simply thought he was a sick f*cker. He lost a lot of followers as a result of his stunt. But is there such thing as bad publicity? He made the news in a lot of countries.

----------


## fetisha

Robots kind of creep me out. Too bad humans value them more than humans.

----------


## Doseone

Since it's super bowl weekend and all: I don't see the appeal of sports fandom. Unless you're betting or something, I don't get why people get so emotionally invested. There will literally be people crying/sad if their team loses today. I mean, if you're a part of the team I can see it, but if you're just a viewer, I think you need to reevaluate your life that a game affects you that much.

Also, on that note. Liquor/alcohol isn't allowed to be sold on Sundays here. That is just stupid. I wonder if that extends to bars, etc.

----------


## Otherside

I pretty much see Super Bowl every weekend, but Brit and all, I don't think I've ever understood Super Bowl. Other than the fact you guys get a bit excited about it. 

What is it, and why do you guys get excited about it?

----------


## Doseone

> I pretty much see Super Bowl every weekend, but Brit and all, I don't think I've ever understood Super Bowl. Other than the fact you guys get a bit excited about it. 
> 
> What is it, and why do you guys get excited about it?



You see it every weekend? How so?

It's basically just the NFL Championship game. The two best teams of the season face off. It's one of the most viewed televised "events" (I think lol) of the year. People make a big deal about the commercials (as the ratings are so high, commercial slots are expensive and advertisers go all out) and half-time show (I think it's supposed to be Maroon 5 or something?). Anyway, it's usually an extravagent perfomance. People here eat it up. People will get together, party, eat, etc. I think it would be like the football equivalent of the world cup (yeah, I realize you guys call soccer football, but yeah lol).

----------


## Otherside

Weekend? Oh lol, I meant every year haha. Whoops, typo there. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

She means football matches. Or soccer as you call it. It is a way of life over this side of the World. Even have rival fans fighting with each other. See the sport's section and the topic on Ultras / firms. That is football over this of the world.

Or maybe not. Thought she was talking about match days over here. Crowds of chanting fans. Your life is your club.

----------


## Otherside

> She means football matches. Or soccer as you call it. It is a way of life over this side of the World. Even have rival fans fighting with each other. See the sport's section and the topic on Ultras / firms. That is football over this of the world.
> 
> Or maybe not. Thought she was talking about match days over here. Crowds of chanting fans. Your life is your club.



Don't even start. People are way to obsessed with football here. 

It's just a game. There's no need for stabbings over it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Some people can go over the top. Just a game to others. To others it is fans against fans too. Can all get a bit stupid.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My unpopular opinion is blink blink blink goes my cursor while I think...
I don’t enjoy surface conversations anymore. The old me coasted thru life on cocktail party surface convos. 
The new me gets bored and walks away from surface interactions. Very unpopular indeed. Better to never say what you really want to say and better yet, never think these thoughts to begin with.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> My unpopular opinion is blink blink blink goes my cursor while I think...
> I don’t enjoy surface conversations anymore. The old me coasted thru life on cocktail party surface convos. 
> The new me gets bored and walks away from surface interactions. Very unpopular indeed. Better to never say what you really want to say and better yet, never think these thoughts to begin with.



I agree. Some are more interested in/comfortable with conversations that don't at least touch on meaingful stuff. Or maybe we find different things meaningful

----------


## Cuchculan

> I agree. Some are more interested in/comfortable with conversations that don't at least touch on meaingful stuff. Or maybe we find different things meaningful



I think today conversation has died. Have seen many a person walking along lost in their phones. Not talking to the person they are walking along with. Or even when waiting for a place to open. Nobody talks to anybody else these days. Buried in their phones. Even if you had a family gathering, I would bet most would have their phones with them. Keep checking them. The art of conversation is a dying thing. Those who may talk keep it simple. Again I see it as the net era of people. Great / sad story from the UK a year or two back. A kid handed in his homework. An essay. It was all done out in text message wording. It was accepted by the teacher and she gave him a high grade for the essay. That is what is happening. G8 meaning great. Ur meaning your. This is all been accepted as the English language these days. What chance for those in the future?

----------


## kevinjoseph

I can barely understand some writing today: "If you mfers be wan talk at me you bein plite wif me unnerstand u bihh bois." - If you'd like to converse with me, be polite you fellows."  It saves no time too communicate that way and seems to inviting severe misunderstanding. Swearing for emphasis seems to make sense, but not random potpourri, thanks.

Another pet peeve is the use of the word "gift" (a noun) to indicate "give" (a verb)  The past tense "gifted" is two times as syllabic as the Kevin-Accepted verb "gave."

And that's my Old Man Kevin speech of the day.

----------


## fetisha

I feel like the only black person that hates the word "n*gga" it doesn't make you look cool!

----------


## Cuchculan

I do have to stop and look at some things and wonder what the person is actually meaning to say. I tell people I have learned a new language. Babble. Plus you have all these new words that are been accepted into the dictionary every year. Can we call them cross over words? Shacket is a great example. A cross between a shirt and a jacket. So in other words a heavy shirt. Don't know why they need a new word for it. Heavy shirt does me just fine. Fraped. When a person posts as you as a joke on facebook. Social media rape. You leave your page open at home. A friend sees it and makes a post. We all think it is you. They just keep coming up with these words. Life is changing. Going backwards I might add. If people want to write like cavemen.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I feel like the only black person that hates the word "n*gga" it doesn't make you look cool!



Can I be perfectly honest here? Way I see it, if these black homies and rappers use it when talking to each other and are fine with it, then they should be fine with it when a white person uses the word just like they use it. Don't like it been used in a bad way. That is racist. But it can come across as these black people saying ' we can use the word, but you can't '.Even if said in a non racist way, because we are not black, we would get into big trouble for using the word. I hope you understand what I am saying here. Bit like whites having a name for white people, that only white people are allowed to use. Anybody else uses it, it is deemed racist.

----------


## fetisha

> Can I be perfectly honest here? Way I see it, if these black homies and rappers use it when talking to each other and are fine with it, then they should be fine with it when a white person uses the word just like they use it. Don't like it been used in a bad way. That is racist. But it can come across as these black people saying ' we can use the word, but you can't '.Even if said in a non racist way, because we are not black, we would get into big trouble for using the word. I hope you understand what I am saying here. Bit like whites having a name for white people, that only white people are allowed to use. Anybody else uses it, it is deemed racist.



I don't think anyone would should use it but people can do whatever they want with their mouths lol it just sounds weird and crazy to turn that word in a positive slang word. They look at me strange and laugh at me for not using it or being black enough.. oh well I guess I am dork.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a word I would ever use. I get your point about black people using the word. One hand they say it is an offensive word. On the other hand they go around calling themselves the word. Not a word we have much use for here in Ireland at all. 

Mind you, another opinion. Irish people trying to rap. STOP. It just sounds so bloody lame. There is a rap scene here in the country. Most involved are from Dublin. To get my point, you have to understand the Dublin accent. These people are all from working class areas. It is a flat Dublin accent. Common as dish water. These people rapping just doesn't sound right at all. Because of the flat Dublin accent. You Tube some of them. It is just so bad. Word Up.

----------


## fetisha

The 90s was not a better time than now..

----------


## Cuchculan

80's were much better. Even the 70's. None of the PC BS we get today. People spent the whole day outside the house playing games. Life seemed so simple.

----------


## fetisha

> 80's were much better. Even the 70's. None of the PC BS we get today. People spent the whole day outside the house playing games. Life seemed so simple.



I was only a baby and a toddler in the 80s so I wouldn't know :-P

----------


## Cuchculan

Come off it. Who makes these terms up? The list seems to be getting longer every bloody year. Does somebody sit down and have a think about a new term they can use to confuse people? 

Romantic Orientation- Who you are romantically attracted to meaning wanting to be in a romantic relationship with and is unrelated to sexual attraction.
Sexual Orientation- Who you are sexually attracted to meaning who you get turned on by or who you would want to engage in sexual behaviors with.
Heterosexual- The attraction to a gender different from their own (commonly used to describe someone who is gender binary [female or male] attracted to the other binary gender).
Homosexual- The attraction to a gender the same as their own (commonly used to describe someone who is gender binary [female or male] attracted to the same binary gender).  Sometimess referred to as gay.
Lesbian- Women who are attracted only to other women
Bisexual- When you are attracted to two or more genders.  This term is generally used to describe being attracted to men and women, but can apply to being attracted to any two or more genders. Note that you do not have to be equally attracted to each gender.
Pansexual- When you are attracted to all genders and/or do not concern gender when you are attracted towards someone
Bicurious- People who are open to experiment with genders that are not only their own, but do not know if they are open to forming any sort of relationship with multiple genders.
Polysexual- When you are attracted to many genders
Monosexual- Being attracted to only one gender
Allosexual- When you are not asexual (attracted to at least one gender)
Androsexual- Being attracted to masculine gender presentation
Gynosexual- Being attracted to feminine gender presentation
Questioning- People who are debating their own sexuality/gender
Asexual- Not experiencing sexual attraction (note that you can also be aromantic and you do not necessarily have to be asexual and aromantic at the same time).  Sometimes the term, ace, is used to describe asexuals.
Demisexual- When you only experience sexual attraction after forming a strong emotional bond first or a romantic bond
Grey Asexual- When you only experience attraction rarely, on a very low scale, or only under certain circumstances
Perioriented- When your sexual and romantic orientation targets the same gender (for example being heteromantic and heterosexual or being biromantic and bisexual)
Varioriented- When your sexual and romantic orientations do not target the same set of genders (for example being heteromantic and bisexual or being homoromantic and pansexual)
Heteronormative- The belief that hetersexuality is the norm and that sex, gender, sexuality, and gender roles all align
Erasure- Ignoring the existance of genders and sexualities in the middle of the spectrum
Cishet- Someone who is both cisgendered and heterosexual.  This is sometimes used as a slur.
Polyamorous- An umbrella term referring to people who have or are open to have consensually have relationships with multiple people at the same time
Monoamorous- People who have or or open to have relationships with only one other person at a time.  The term, monogamous, is also sometimes used.
Queer- A reclaimed slur for anybody in the LGBT+ community or who do not identify as cisgender and/or hetersexual/heteromantic
Ally- A supporter of the LGBT+ community that does not identify as LGBT+
Sex- Your assigned gender at birth and/or the gender of your reproductive organs
Gender- Where you feel that you personally fall on the spectrum between male and female. Commonly people identify as male or female, but some fall in the middle or move throughout the spectrum.
Cisgender- When you identify with the gender you were assigned at birth
Transgender- When you identify with a gender different than that you were assigned at birth
Transsexual- When you have had Gender Reassignment Surgery (GRS) to change the sexual organs you were born with to that of a different gender.
Male to Female (MtF)- When somebody that is assigned as a male at birth identifies as a female
Female to Male (FtM)- When somebody that is assigned as a female at birth identifies as a  male
Binary- The genders at each end of the gender spectrum (male and female)
Non-Binary- An umbrella term for genders that fall somewhere in the middle of the gender spectrum and are neither strictly male or female.  This can be used as a gender identification without further explanation.  Sometimes the term, genderqueer, is used.
Genderfluid- Moving between genders or having a fluctuating gender identity
Agender- Not identifying with any gender.  Sometimes referred to as being genderless or gendervoid
Bigender-  Identifying as two genders, commonly (but not exclusively) male and female.  Sometimes you feel like both genders at the same time and sometimes you fluctuate.
Polygender- When you identify with multiple genders at once.  Sometimes referred to as multigender.
Neutrois- When you identify as agender, neither male nor female, and/or genderless
Gender Apathetic- When you really do not identify nor care about any particular gender.  You are fine passing off as whatever and you really do not have an opinion towards your own gender.
Androgyne- This term overlaps a lot between gender identification and presentation.  It can be used to describe others and as an identification.   This term is used to describe people who are neither male nor female or are both male and female.  Basically anyone who does not fit into a binary gender category.
Intergender- Somebody who's gender is somewhere between male and female
Demigender- When you feel as if you are one part a defined gender and one or more parts an undefined gender.  Terms can include demigirl, demiboy, demiagender, ect.
Greygender- Somebody with a weak gender identification of themselves
Aporagender- Somebody with a strong gender identification of themselves that is non-binary
Maverique- A non-binary gender that exists outside of the orthodox social bounds of gender
Novigender- A gender that is super complex and impossible to describe in a single term
Designated gender- A gender assigned at birth based on an individuals sex and/or what gender society percieves a person to be
AFAB- Assigned Female At Birth
AMAB- Assigned Male At Birth
Gender roles- Certain behaviors an activities expected/considered acceptable of people in a particular society based upon their designated gender
Gender Presentation- The gender you present yourself to others.  This is sometimes referred to as gender expression
Transitioning- The process of using medical means to change your sex
Intersex- A biological difference in sex that is when people are born with genitals, gonads, and/or chromosomes that do not match up exactly with male or female.  Intersex individuals can have any romantic/sexual orientation and can have any gender identification.  Intersex individuals are about as common as redheads.
Dyadic- Someone who is not intersex and when their gentinals, gonads, and chromosomes can all match into either a male or female category
Trans Woman- Someone who is assigned as a male at birth, but identifies as a woman
Trans Man- Someone who is assigned as a female at birth, but identifies as a man
Trans Feminine- Someone who identifies as feminine, but identifies as neither a man nor a woman.  They must also be assigned male at birth.
Trans Masculine- Someone who identifies as masculine, but identifies as neither a man nor a woman.  They must also be assigned female at birth.
Social Dysphoria- Discomfort experienced when acting in ways socially different than your gender or being addressed in ways different to your gender
Body Dysphoria- Discomfort experienced because of the difference between gender and your sex, role, or gender expression
Butch- A term used to describe someone who's gender expression is more masculine than feminine.  This is commonly used in describing women or lesbians.
Femme (Fem)- A term used to describe someone who's gender expression is more feminine than masculine.  This is commonly used in describing women or lesbians.
Binarism- Putting gender strictly into two categories (male and female) and refusing to acknowledge genders outside of male and female.

----------


## fetisha

I agree the music,movies and tv shows were the only thing I like from the 90s, everything else (especially in school) sucked for me.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cuchculan, 
Your post is mind boggling! My mind is boggled.  Un frigging believable. Shocking really. 
On another note I’m hearing as I type a big scandal RE :hi profile parents cheating to get their kids into college. 
Really really sick and and it makes me mad. 
Also, a man that for all intents and purposes was my stepfather, or surrogate father, he’s been in my life since I was in HS, he died today at 102 years old. I was prepared, and still I’m shocked and can’t stop crying. All my mother does is talk about his will, which makes me sick. But I try to have empathy and compassion. 
As Jack Johnson says, the world is upside down.

----------


## Doseone

> I was only a baby and a toddler in the 80s so I wouldn't know :-P



I was only alive for 3 1/2 months of the 80's. Haha. I actually think I prefer music from the 00's and 10's to the 90's, but that's just me.

----------


## fetisha

> I was only alive for 3 1/2 months of the 80's. Haha. I actually think I prefer music from the 00's and 10's to the 90's, but that's just me.



The early 2000s was a horrible time along with the crappy music, the music from the 2010s I like the most is kpop. (Idgaf judge me lol)

----------


## Doseone

> The early 2000s was a horrible time along with the crappy music, the music from the 2010s I like the most is kpop. (Idgaf judge me lol)



Nah, that's fine, but I guess it depends on what kind of music you listen to. I think there was a lot of good electronic/experimental music released in that era. But tbh, I listen to tons of music from nearly every decade, I just noticed that I prefer that type of music.

----------


## fetisha

> Nah, that's fine, but I guess it depends on what kind of music you listen to. I think there was a lot of good electronic/experimental music released in that era. But tbh, I listen to tons of music from nearly every decade, I just noticed that I prefer that type of music.



I like techno music too, I usually like the stuff that isnt so popular. First I got grief with liking rock music now its kpop ugh!

----------


## Doseone

I like GD&TOP. I haven't ventured further into kpop than that.

----------


## fetisha

> I like GD&TOP. I haven't ventured further into kpop than that.



They are both rappers and also in boy band called big bang. Now bts is a popular kpop boy band now. I like so many now.

----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 Facebook gives you 71 gender options. 71? What happened to male, female, gay and Bi? The world is changing and people are making up a load of BS genders.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...-UK-users.html

----------


## Otherside

> On another note I?m hearing as I type a big scandal RE :hi profile parents cheating to get their kids into college. 
> Really really sick and and it makes me mad. .



I've heard of this, and I agree. As someone whose had to work hard to get where they are with uni, it pisses me off beyond belief that the children of rich celebrities can simply hand over a large sum of money and be handed an acceptance letter. 

And one of the children has even been quoted saying that she doesn't give a damn about the college, she is there to party. Nothing more. 

Shes gone to a top university, committed academic fraud to get there, stolen a place from a more deserving student, and shes there too party. Nothing more. 

In all honesty, I hope she gets kicked.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

Otherside,
I agree. I feel helplessly outraged over the college admissions scandal if that makes sense. I think most of us do. I’m a rule follower almost to a fault. These entitled lying cheating parents are who I am most outraged. Their motive was simple. Break all rules, no matter the example I am setting, lie and cheat and spend 1/2 million dollars to make sure my kid is in the ‘right’ school. Shame shame shame on them. At least the other liars and cheaters were in it for the money. Which is just as bad however I’m most outraged that the parents would go to such extremes to assure their kids ‘success’. 
I hope the kids are expelled and other kids on the waitlists are accepted. Call me judgmental but it’s how I feel. 

Cuchculan,
On birth certificates now in certain states in the US there are 3 choices- male, female and gender neutral.  Ahhhh. Yes, that’s me screaming. Why don’t they just add a box for ‘zebra’. It makes as much sense. 
As Justin Timberlake sings, ‘where is the love?’ or, where is common sense ?

Ok, I’ll climb down off my high horse now. 
Have a lovely evening. Or morning, depending where you live. 78 and breezy today, no humidity. Gorgeous day. 
-peace-

----------


## JamieWAgain

Sunrise, exactly!  Ironic that these parents are hurting, not helping their kids.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tell you what pisses me off about some of these big wig parents. The names they give their kids. I doubt the kids will be thanking them in years to come. Looks like they are opening a book of silly names and putting a blindfold on and sticking a pin on the page. Were the pin ends up shall be the kids name. Thank the good Lord I was not born in an age of silly names. Been named after a planet. Or some stupid stuff like that. Will add a link to the most ridiculous names these people have called their kids. 

https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/s...ty-baby-names/

----------


## Doseone

Watching movies more than once (for the most part) is pointless. I never understood why people watch movies 100 times. There are only a select few that I've rewatched and will rewatch.

----------


## sunrise

> Watching movies more than once (for the most part) is pointless. I never understood why people watch movies 100 times. There are only a select few that I've rewatched and will rewatch.



I rewatch stuff a lot.  Maybe I have premature Alzheimer's.  Sometimes, I completely forget huge chunks of the film or TV show so it's almost like seeing it for the first time.

----------


## fetisha

> Watching movies more than once (for the most part) is pointless. I never understood why people watch movies 100 times. There are only a select few that I've rewatched and will rewatch.



I only do it cause the movie is so funny ( I mostly like comedy movies, I try not to watch any too serious) it can cheer me up and times cause of my depression but yeah I get what you mean. I don't understand why more and more people still  like horror movies, its so negative and depressing.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only way you would catch me doing that is a few years after I watched it the first time. Some people might watch the same film a few times in the same week. As if something new is going to appear.

----------


## Doseone

> I rewatch stuff a lot.  Maybe I have premature Alzheimer's.  Sometimes, I completely forget huge chunks of the film or TV show so it's almost like seeing it for the first time.



Well, in that case it's justified imo. I'm thinking more about the people that have every word memorized, watch it weekly, etc. I really don't see the point. I'd rather watch something new. Like cuch, I'll only rewatch years later. But I will say that I rewatch specific scenes on youtube often, so I might be being a bit hypocritical.

@fetisha

In that case, then I guess it makes sense. 

@Cuchculan

Don't even get me started on people that watch it 5 times in theaters.  :so mad:

----------


## Cuchculan

People pay to watch films? Can't remember the last time I was in a cinema. Really have to go back years.

----------


## Doseone

> People pay to watch films? Can't remember the last time I was in a cinema. Really have to go back years.



I'll go only if it's a movie that I really want to see, which is rare.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is Mother's day over this side of the World today. What us annoying about that? Nothing really. But when Father's day comes around we get all these females writing ' Happy Father's day to all the mother's out there who do it all alone '. No men even dream of writing such crap on Mother's day. Yet there are plenty of single fathers out there who are raising kids alone. Just gets under my skin. Not happy with Mother's day, these fools like to try and hijack father's day too. Is a special type of female that goes and writes this kind of crap. Same special type that moans of nothing and everything.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I mostly like foreign films.  Not sure why but martial arts movies interest me.  I don't like unoriginal, hackneyed plots, or when a movie is commercially successful and they make 15 sequels trying to pump the franchise dry.

----------


## Cuchculan

Would it be unpopular to even suggest, in this day and age, that a person is not born gay? There is no such thing as a ' Gay Gene '. Seems how it is genes that define us when we are born. Some people have certain genes that would leave them with an illness. We know this from science. There are various other genes that do a lot of various other things. But none that define the sexual preferences of a person. When a baby begins to grow, it begins to learn. Takes in a lot around it. At the age of zero it knows nothing about sex at all. So I find it stupid to hear those famous words ' I was born Gay '. It was something you developed a taste for as you grew older. When you knew left from right. As kids boys can play with dolls and dress as princesses and not be Gay. Just like young girls can do everything a young boy would and not be Gay. People are looking too deep into all of this. See a boy with a doll and think he is Gay. So brand him as Gay from a very young age. When really he is just been a kid. Playing with the nearest toy to him. As kids tend to do. 

Rant nearly over. That family in the US who changed the sex of their young child? WTF? Think the kid was only 7. Their claim was he wanted to be a girl. Fact that the parents were allowed go ahead with it shows how crazy the world has become. If that child, at 10, decides they want to be male, what happens next?

----------


## kevinjoseph

Sexual attraction usually doesn't happen until puberty, it's a secondary sex characteristic.  Lots of genes have expressions that occur over different timespans in our lives, for example menopause. They can also be influenced by environments, such as with cancer, which alters the genetics of a cell when exposed to radiation or some hazardous materials.  Saying a single gene doesn't dictate our sexual orientations is beside the point, as it could be dozens of genes interacting as with other phenotypes, and transgender surgery isn't necessarily something only homosexuals undergo, it is a result of gender dysphoria disorder.

----------


## Cuchculan

The surgery part just annoyed me because it was a young kid. That had nothing to do with the other gay issue. I think there should be an age limit before you are allowed have such surgery. This was a kid under 10. Yet it was allowed. To me that is wrong.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I've read about people who have limbs amputated unnecessarily, they get some masochistic pleasure from it.  That's wrong imo.

----------


## Cuchculan

As humans we are weird. No wonder ET wanted to go back home.

----------


## fetisha

I like asmr, seems like the stuff I start to like most people hate begin to hate it ugh! lol

----------


## Cuchculan

It is very relaxing if you find the right one for you. Love the barber videos and the shoeshine videos.

----------


## Cuchculan

At any given moment, a small number of Americans are searching for a surgeon willing to cut off their perfectly healthy limbs.

These men and women suffer from apotemnophilia, one of the most bizarre disorders in the annals of psychology, and they want to undergo amputations in order to "feel whole."

"You have this foreign body and you want to get rid of it," said one man who found a doctor in Scotland willing to remove his right leg.

*But should such surgery even be allowed?*

"It just flies in the face of everything that medicine holds dear," said Stacy Running, a San Diego assistant district attorney who successfully brought murder charges against an unlicensed surgeon who botched a leg amputation on an 80-year-old man with the disease three years ago and let the man die of gangrene.

Added Arthur Caplan, director of the University of Pennsylvania's Center for Bioethics, "It seems indisputably ga-ga nuts to sit and reasonably talk back and forth about whether this should be done and where we are going to do it."

Though some recent high-profile cases have captured the media's attention, apotemnophilia is not a new disorder.

Medical experts have reported cases of amputation obsession since the 1860s, said Richard Bruno, a New Jersey psychophysiologist who specializes in brain-body disorders and is one of the few people in the world who have extensively studied apotemnophilia.

No one knows how many people are obsessed with amputation. However, there are Web sites devoted to the subject. One is named after the Venus de Milo statue.

Bruno has identified three groups within the larger community of people obsessed with amputation:

"Pretenders" use wheelchairs, crutches and other devices to make people think they are disabled.

"Devotees" are sexually attracted to people with amputations and disabled people, and will often search for them on the Internet.

"Wannabes," who get the most attention, live for the removal of their healthy limbs.

Usually, people with the disorder are men and they want one leg or both cut off, Bruno said. However, there are also female sufferers. They include Corinne, a California woman who refused to give her real name. She wants her legs removed.

"For me, sexuality is being comfortable with my body," she said. "Inside, I feel my legs don't belong to me and shouldn't be there. There's just an overwhelming sense of despair sometimes.

The cause of apotemnophilia isn't clear. John Money, a psychologist and sexuality expert at Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, gave the disorder its name in 1977 and declared that people with the disorder have a sexual fetish centered on amputated limbs.

Apotemnophilia has also been linked to obsessive-compulsive disorder and homosexuality.

Some people with apotemnophilia say their obsession has nothing to do with sex; they say it's a body-image disorder that can be cured only through amputation.

Taking a different tack, Bruno suggests that people with the disorder desperately seek attention and love from others.

"What these people really want is to be accepted," he said. "They feel they are unlovable and want to be loved."

*Speculation dismissed*

But many people obsessed with amputation heatedly dismiss Bruno's theory.

Gregg Furth, a New York City child psychologist who suffers from apotemnophilia, said the disorder revolves around feeling like a complete person.

"It's about becoming whole, not becoming disabled," he said, adding that people with the obsession "feel there's an alien aspect of their body."

Furth told a San Diego courtroom in 1999 that he first began obsessing about amputation when he was 4 or 5 years old. He's now in his mid-50s

His search for a cure -- amputation -- ultimately led him to John Ronald Brown, an underground doctor in San Diego. The 77-year-old Brown lacked a license to practice medicine.

Furth and an 80-year-old friend, Philip Bondy, who also had apotemnophilia, traveled from New York to San Diego in 1998, both hoping to have Brown perform their amputations in Tijuana, Mexico. But Furth backed out.

Bondy went ahead and had his left leg removed. Brown left him to recover in a Holiday Inn across the border in a San Diego suburb, where he died a few days later of gangrene.

A jury convicted Brown of second-degree murder

Furth resurfaced in the news last year when he found a doctor in Scotland who was willing to amputate his right leg. The doctor had previously amputated the limbs of two other people with apotemnophilia.

But the Scottish news media picked up on the plan, and the hospital where the operation was to take place quickly banned it.

Caplan, one of the top medical ethicists in the United States, said apotemnophilia is clearly a medical disorder, and can't be cured by giving in to the disease.

"It's like saying I'm a schizophrenic and I hear voices, so I want the doctors to communicate with my demons to exorcise them," he said.

Bruno said people with apotemnophilia often live hellish lives.

"I feel terrible for them," Bruno said. "There are just far more questions than answers about the disorder, and unfortunately, many of these questions may be unanswerable. We may never know why these guys want what they want."

----------


## JamieWAgain

Gross gross gross. ,
Gross

----------


## kevinjoseph

In the neuropsychologist Oliver Sacks he covers this disorder.  One of his patients kept thinking his leg was that of a cadaver the hospital staff had placed in his bed and throwing it out of his bed, falling out of bed in the process.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Interestingly Sacks himself suffered from a neurological disorder, I believe it was one where he couldn't recognize faces.  He would have to wait til they spoke to know who it was.

----------


## Cuchculan

What's with this ' straight pride ' parade in Boston? No doubt those who are behind it are anti gay activists. Do you have to come out as been straight to take part in the march?  ::D:  Just a lot of silly nonsense.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> What's with this ' straight pride ' parade in Boston? No doubt those who are behind it are anti gay activists. Do you have to come out as been straight to take part in the march?  Just a lot of silly nonsense.



I guess it's like the people who complain about Black History Month and demand a White History Month.  Or the All Lives Matter in response to Black Lives Matter.  I saw something that stated the movements supporting minorities are like a minority individual at a restaurant saying he or she is very hungry and the other movements are like others in the restaurant shouting yeah well we're all hungry.  

Also I think this thread should be renamed "The Cuch and Kevin Thread."

----------


## Cuchculan

Also I think this thread should be renamed "The Cuch and Kevin Thread." 

Amen to that brother. 

I remember when people were posting all that ' Black lives matter ' stuff. I kid you not that I know a person who got banned from FB for posting ' White lives matter '. He was only joking posting it. Having a bit of a laugh. Not meaning anything by it. Wasn't a long ban. But it also came with a warning about future conduct. I found it so funny that FB would not allow such a thing to be posted. I know others who posted things like ' Asian lives matter '. Again just taken the p!ss. They didn't get banned or get a warning. No idea what it is about white lives.  ::D:

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ok Cuch and Kevin, you can introduce me as your special guest. 
My input:
I don’t think we’re allowed to say Asian anymore. Seriously, are we? And who determines what is correct and incorrect? Offensive or not offensive? The offensive police? 
Hi Kevinjoseph, glad to see this thread up and running, so to speak, as I enjoy reading it. Cuchculan, get yourself an Ireland football jersey fo God’s sake.  :;):

----------


## kevinjoseph

Welcome to the show Jamie.

There are much worse things on fb.  I have read the 'moderators,' and there are thousands of them who are very poorly paid and have to meet a quota based on the speed at which they moderate and not the quality, receive basically no training and many succumb to ptsd and addiction because of the videos of murders and things they have to watch and read.  FB outsources all that to another company that basically isn't accountable to anyone and this just gives FB the ability to claim it is concerned about and dealing with this issue.  Not all that different than the FCC censoring tv and radio on a highly inconsistent basis.  Trump's twitter was being called for deletion by a few awhile back as they claimed it violated rules against hate speech or something.

 I just think that if you limit people's access to opposing views or new ideas or whatever, it hampers open discussion, the ability of individuals to address things they disagree with in a mature way, and would even so a tolerant, democratic society needs dissent.  Look at China/North Korea, or the world of Big Brother in 1984.  All opposing viewpoints are violently suppressed if the autocrats fear them.  I would add, tangentially, that even the US is becoming a bit like this but voluntarily.  People watch news networks they feel they agree with and read papers that do the same.  

Censorship is a tough issue.  Balancing freedom of speech and information with not allowing filth and hate propaganda to spread.  It's definitely an ethical issue, which is an interesting area but very tricky.  I know in the US our Puritan heritage is a lot more hung up on things than many other places.  There's a Mark Twain short story called the incident in harrisburg or something where a small town is very puritanical and even has 'lead us not into temptation' as its motto.  a con man comes along and uses their greed to steal a bunch of money from them with a fake investment scheme.  it ends with the town changing its motto to 'lead us into temptation.'  Twains point was that if our will power and virtues etc are never tested they atrophy.  I feel the same applies in censorship.

----------


## Cuchculan

I have a mixed opinion on what should and should not be allowed. There are certain groups who spread false stuff around. In Ireland they are trying to stop these people. By law. I agree with that. Mainly got to do with vaccines. They are claiming to be stating facts. What they are saying is not factual at all. But they are putting people off from getting their kids Vaccinated. Which is a danger. Last year and early this year we saw two diseases make a return. Not heard of them in decades. The vaccines were stopping people catching them. Suddenly we have all these cases of them. Their claim is that the vaccines leads to autism. Which is not true at all. There is another vaccine to help stop girls get cervical cancer. I think only about 56% of people got the vaccine. That was because of this group and the claims they were making about the vaccine. More lies they were telling people. I do hope they begin to legally stop them. Post rubbish claims and you can be done by law. They seriously have nothing to back their claims up. If they did I wouldn't want them stopped. It would be a fair debate based on actual facts. As it is they are putting lives at risk. Also causing old forms of illness to return. Measles and Mumps and things like that. We had zero cases for so long. Then last year this mad spike suddenly. Because of these clowns who refused to have their 
kids vaccinated. 

Freedom of speech can be a good thing if it is factual. Plus it does depend on the different laws in the different countries. If a country has a race law you might get into trouble for making a post that is deemed racist. It depends what exactly you write. If it is going to be a hate filled post I think it has be censured. If you have a fair debate I have nothing wrong with that at all. But can you debate some issues without hate? Without breaking any laws of certain countries. Fair to say that laws can differ from country to country. What might be OK in the US might be a crime in Ireland. We are just talking about words. There was vote here last year on a blasphemy law that was ancient. I said it was just a bluff. People of Ireland voted to get rid of it. Now the bluff part? Bring in a much stronger law that covers everything. Not just religion. Race and sex and all of that sort of stuff. My thinking at the time was there was no way they were going to leave the door open for anybody to be able to have a go at others over their religion. One very old law went and a more modern law was introduced. Parts of it I do agree with. They are the more obvious parts. Me calling you a name because of your skin colour. That is just common sense. As Ireland was a white country up until about 2 decades ago, we never needed any race laws. Then came all the different religions. Which I think you should be allowed express your opinion on. Lord knows they express their opinion on our religion. I don't think the police would ever arrest them over what they say. For fear of been called ' racist '. Mainly talking Muslim / Islamic here. They get away with so much. Just because they are not Catholic. Touch them and you have big protests. Police need to man up and explain to them that the laws of this country are for them too. 

Could go on for ever with this post. But now we will have the weather with 
@JamieWAgain

----------


## JamieWAgain

I agree with you 100 percent Cuchculan. The same thing with vaccinator s is happening here as well. And we have the added problem of illegal immigrants pouring in thru our borders and most of these people have never been vaccinated. We have a dangerous rise in measles now, for example. As for the other side, it hasn’t been proven that vaccinations don’t contribute to autism in random children. I do think there is a link. But the heavier
Burden is a rise in diseases that we had previously wiped out,, measles being one of them. 

2years ago my primary doctor gave me a flu vaccination. We have so many strains of the flu, and there is no gte that the flu vaccine will eradicate the flu. 1 week after receiving it I woke up with Bell’s palsy. The very first question the neurologist asked me was “did you have the flu vaccine recently?”  
An obvious question and I should have been told that possible side effects is Bell’s Palsy. 

It didn’t stop me from getting the shingles vaccine this year, though. Won’t get flu shot ever again. 
Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

We’ve been having stormy weather this week in my neck of the woods. Mid 90’s (F) and off and on rain. The heat came very early this year. Wouldn’t trade my weather in for anywhere else though. Paradise. 

It hasn’t stopped me from swimming my laps in the early morning before work. It’s my own time and my own space and my favorite part of my day. Rising early, diving in and go. I just go.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Vaccines. Not vaccinator. That sounds like a hat a British royal would put on her head. Lol. Auto correct.

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe it is just me. But I have heard nothing that convinces me there is a link with the vaccine and autism. Now granted we know children can get autism. Here is were their little theory comes into play. My little Johnny had the vaccine and now he has autism. I am sure little Johnny would have gotten autism even if he didn't get vaccinated. But they want something to blame it on. So many kids get some form of autism as a rule. Just like so many would be born disabled as a rule. It is called life. I am not buying into anybody claiming it is the vaccine giving them all autism. 

Got the flu jab last year. Had the flu within a day. Doesn't really work for six days. There is that chance you will pick up before the jab kicks in. That was my first time getting it. We shall see later in the year. Never heard of anybody else getting anything bad after getting the jab. That is a new one on me. 

Time for food. No sun here. Don't think we will be getting a Summer this year.

Vaccinator. - I'll be back. ( Arnie Film )

----------


## kevinjoseph

My unpopular opinion is that the Moon is not actually part of Mars

----------


## Cuchculan

And how do you know that? Where you ever there?

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm actually from Mars and I stopped on the Moon on the way here.  Back off, ya Fenian!

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't always agree with the laws in this Country. But they want to bring in a law were anybody under the age of 18 can't have any form of cosmetic surgery done. Loads gets their lips and the likes done. Last year they banned sunbeds for anybody under the age of 18. There are times they get it right. Times I will give them credit.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Iowa's governor Kim Reynolds vetoed a vote to expand our state's medical cannibis program so that it would actually help people.  Right now it is limited so that qualifying patients can receive a maximum of 4.5 grams of cannabis every 90 days.  The standard dosage for most conditions?  A gram a day.  Reynolds reasoned that if it were increased Iowans would become cannabis addicts and overdose on it, and referred to her personal experience as someone dependent on alcohol for years and years.  She has three drunk driving charges on her record.  My thought is that it's pretty clear pharmaceutical companies are lobbying hard AF to prevent the legalization of medical cannabis here while they frantically try to synthesize the chemicals in cannabis, patent that synthetic cannabis, and then profit immensely.  Meanwhile Illinois, next door, has legalized recreational cannabis.  Profits before people, I guess.

----------


## Cuchculan

They always want to make money on it. That is how they roll. They come out with a new form of medication and then out price themselves. At least here that is what happens. People can't afford the new medication. Latest one out was for CF. They wanted a price that was far too high and couldn't be afforded for this medication. The public expected the government to pay for it. Lot of CF sufferers here. The price was running into the millions. That would only get you so much of the medication. A deal was finally reached with the company who make this medication. Which made it more cost effective. 

Medical Cannabis has to be gotten via license here. So far the government has only handed put a few of these. What it means is you can travel to a country were it is legal and bring it back with you. How dumb is that? Most people go to the Netherlands. Leader of our Country gave a speech just the other day about Medical Cannabis. Let us just say that people are calling for his head after that speech. After all he promised, what he all but said, was against its use. So, long way to go here before anything like that is made legal for everybody. No idea why they don't let the public vote on it. They done this for same sex marriage and the blasphemy laws and Abortion. I think they would know the outcome of this one well in advance and if that is what they don't want, there is no way they will hand it over for a public vote.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yeah, it's pretty dumb.  Pharmaceutical companies here claim they have to charge such high prices because they invest a lot of money in research and development to develop new medicine.  Problem is that the US government funds the majority of that research, so the taxpayers pay for these companies to develop medicine and treatments and then pay again at the pharmacy to have access to what they already paid to develop.

It also came out a few months ago that the major pharmaceutical companies were cooperating to rig prices super high.  They would meet privately and arrange that none of them would go below a certain price for whatever, so that prices were artificially inflated.  So much for competition on the free market and blah blah blah.

I have been also thinking lately about psychiatric diagnoses in general.  These are developed by the American Psychological Association, and are very subjective.  For instance, major depressive disorder: the DSM will list 9 symptoms, if an individual meets however many of those symptoms, he or she is depressed.  A problem with this is that the symptoms described as being indicative of depression are subjective.  As in, what is a depression symptom for one person could be typical behavior indicative of no pathology in another.  Another problem is that psychiatrists use a lot of subjective judgment in diagnosis, one might say a behavior is pathological and another won't.  There are other issues but I am getting lazy.

There was an experiment I read of from decades ago where several research participants presented at a mental health institution.  They were all told to describe the same symptoms, which had been created by the experiment's designer beforehand and did not necessarily indicate any mental illness.  The point was to see whether the participants would be admitted to the inpatient wing.  All of them were, in fact, they had a great deal of difficulty explaining that they were part of a research experiment to the hospital staff and some were kept in the hospital for quite awhile against their will, even after the experiment designer contacted the hospital and corroborated what they were saying.  The nurses and docs described their completely sane behavior as symptomatic of mental illness.  Of course, I imagine if I were a psychiatrist and a psych patient tried telling me he or she was part of a psych experiment and didn't belong in a behavioral ward I would probably lean toward thinking they weren't part of any such experiment.

----------


## Cuchculan

You look at a lot of those school shootings in the US. Most were highly medicated. Did they need to be? That is the big question that nobody seems to want to answer. Was it a side effect of a medication that they should never have been on that made them do what they done? By that I mean it changed their mood. We seem to hear how great these kids were until they began taken medication. Then they changed. Seems you visit a doctor and tell him something and he will put you on medication. That is how easy it all is. Do they have anything wrong with them? Years ago it would not have been medication they were given. Kick up the [BEEP] and told to stop acting up. Which falls in nicely with ADHD. Is it a real illness? Because that seems to be what they are all getting medicated for. It is always a topic for debate in this country. Most people don't believe in ADHD. I am not saying some kids don't have issues. But ADHD just came out of nowhere a few years back. For most it is an excuse to bad behaviour. He or she has ADHD. Not that they are little brats. Now they have their new label. And they over use it. If anybody is not an A level student who is well behaved, they have ADHD. 

Money is the name of the game for the companies who make the medication. It always was and it always will be. They say research. If they found a cure for cancer tomorrow only the elite / very rich would be able to afford it. They claim it is the one thing they want to find a cure for. They would never just hand it over for everybody to use. People can dream on about that one. The medication for CF was a game changer for those with CF. But it overpriced and nobody could afford it. So nobody could use this new wonder drug. Took a good while to get it at a price that was anything near normal. By that time many CF sufferers had died waiting for this new wonder drug. False hope and promises to begin with. Bit like saying ' we have this and your not getting it '. The same will happen with any future finds too. Unless you give them a ridiculously large sum of money.

----------


## Otherside

Medical Cannabis has been pretty problematic here. Fun fact, heroin is avaibille on prescription (in very, very limited circumstances). Cannabis? Up until recently, nope. Absolute insanity. 

Epilepsy, for example, is one of the things its supposedly good at treating. Theres kids here who see no success on the usual anti-convulsants. Cannabis Oil has supposedly been a wonder drug for these people. So you get parents going over to Holland, getting the prescription and filling it over there, and then smuggling the stuff across the UK border. Every now and then somebody gets caught doing it, the oil gets confiscated. 

A while back, this happened to one of the parents, ended up as a major news story, kid ended up in hospital and from all accounts, was on the verge of death. Big public outcry as a result, the government ends up handing over the oil to the hospital. Kid recovers. Soon after, cannabis oil becomes availibille on prescription. In theory, anyway. By all accounts though, its next to impossible to get a prescription for it. And so you still get parents flying off to Holland every few months to fill a prescription for the oil, and then try and smuggle the stuff back into the UK. Most of who would never even dream of doing this in the first place, but who are stuck in the desperate situation where the oil is the only thing that will keep there child alive. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Here you can apply for a license from the Government to go to Holland and get the drug. So far they have only handed out a few of these for select cases. The public were coming down hard on the Government. Cases were all over the news and on in the newspapers. Dare I say ' they had no choice at all '. Once you have your license you go to Holland, get your drug, bring it back. Even had the leader of the Country meet one woman at the airport. Talk about wanting your picture in the newspaper and on the news. Was like a big welcome home thing. Is there anything they wouldn't milk?

----------


## fetisha

I wish they wouldn't ban people with a mental illness from getting a gun. We need protection too!

----------


## Cuchculan

You mean owning a gun no doubt? I know of somebody who has over the top mental illness and has a gun or two. If he got them, anybody can get them.

----------


## fetisha

> You mean owning a gun no doubt? I know of somebody who has over the top mental illness and has a gun or two. If he got them, anybody can get them.



Its harder to get one here in America especially if you have a mental illness.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Its harder to get one here in America especially if you have a mental illness.



This bloke has a good few of them and he has a serious mental illness. To the point were he can see things that are not really there. If he can get one, you would imagine anybody can.

----------


## kevinjoseph

It varies by state.  Even county, city, I believe.  I don't understand the ignoring of the second amendment part that specifies firearms are necessary for militias, which were pretty much the only way to defend the colonies back then. 

Which brings me to another part of the Constitution: it is considered a living document, meaning it was foreseen by its authors and signatories that it would potentially have to be amended or changed as times changed, and that process is explicitly outlined in those documents.  Some like to appeal to tradition, history, basically an immutable past to justify a belief about something that is vastly different today.  Slavery was abolished, nonwhite non-landowners given suffrage, alcohol prohibited then deprohibited...

My newest unpopular opinion I would like to share is that politics are fun to discuss and doing so is a great way to relax and make friends.

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the Country and the politics in that Country. If we were to take Ireland. Many people have died over the political situation in the North of Ireland. Say the wrong thing to the wrong person and it may lead to trouble. Or you may be classed as supporting a terrorist group just because you have certain views. To me, you can have your views and not be in favour of anybody been killed or dying. Others would not share that view. They would see you as been on one side or the other. I call these people narrow minded. A person can want a United Ireland and not want any fighting. The simply support the whole idea of a United Ireland. But they want it gained through politics or a vote.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> I don't always agree with the laws in this Country. But they want to bring in a law were anybody under the age of 18 can't have any form of cosmetic surgery done. Loads gets their lips and the likes done. Last year they banned sunbeds for anybody under the age of 18. There are times they get it right. Times I will give them credit.



Really? What about young kids with facial deformities like cleft palates or kids who were involved in accidents? I hope they make exceptions.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Really? What about young kids with facial deformities like cleft palates or kids who were involved in accidents? I hope they make exceptions.



I am sure common sense will be used. If it is thought to be a serious medical condition they will help. As such things are done in normal hospitals. All the other things are done in specialist clinics and the likes.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Sorry, I live in America so common sense can be a rare sight in the government.

----------


## Cuchculan

Vaccinations should be made mandatory. You will still have a choice. But if you refused to get your kid vaccinated that kid can be denied access to schools and you have to accept it. So the choice of vaccination will have many effects on the child. Do you want your kid to go to school?  Do you want your kid doing a whole lot of other things with other kids? If so get the kid vaccinated. In Ireland last year we saw a lot of illnesses we have not seen in decades. This is the result of not getting kids vaccinated. Plus people who spread lies about the vaccinations should be fined by law. They come out with a load of crap and give you facts they can never back up. They have facebook groups and the likes to spread their misinformation. Some parents believe what they are reading when they see things in these groups. Messages shared on facebook. Make these groups illegal by law. Come down hard on the people making the false claims. Passes the soap box.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I think facebook should be dismantled.

----------


## Cuchculan

People would have no place to moan then and show off pictures of their dinner.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yeah true I mean no one posts pics of themselves at their lowest points so you get the feeling your life is relatively terrible so we need it

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is my dinner. Don't you just love the shapes and the texture. Should post a pic of a toilet full up. This is my dinner two hours later.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ok. I just fell over laughing. 
My unpopular opinion issss,

We need to bring back the ‘headband’ for women. Scrunches too. I need headbands and scrunches in my life. I don’t care if I’m out of style. Well, actually I do. That’s why we need to bring them back.

----------


## Cuchculan

Let's bring back flogging in public too.

----------


## kevinjoseph

What about those bracelets that were rigid and straight and then you could slap em across your wrist and they would curl around it?  Parachute pants.  The high fade.  Milli Vanilli.  Ronald Reagan.  Gas under a dollar a gallon.  Margaret Thatcher.  Japan dominating the global economy.  MTV that was actually music television.  The Clash.  Alf and Mr. Belvedere or possibly a crossover with both.  The original Nintendo and Mario 3.

All of those were pretty great or maybe I just listed a bunch of 80s stuff.  Not even sure they're all from the eighties because I was very young then and very young kids can't don't remember stuff not good.  I do remember learning to ride a bike from my Dad on a small slope in our backyard then struggling with larger curbs.  Good times.

----------


## Cuchculan

I know. Let's invent a time machine. We can travel back to better times. When music sounded good and games were simple but better. Days when you could leave a key in your hall door and not have to worry about anybody braking into your house.


Speaking of retro. My latest purchase. 


1566-1.jpg

----------


## kevinjoseph

galaga is better

----------


## Cuchculan

The LCD screen is a bit naff. Can hardly see them shooting at me. Like invisible shots. Then you are dead.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Getting discharge soon after three fun filled hospital days.  They said hyponourishment and dehydration.  Great fun, had two IVs going at once and have slept about two hours this whole time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope things pick up for you. Had my share of IV lines and other strong drugs this year. Hard to sleep in a hospital.

----------


## kevinjoseph

home now.  exhausted.  trying to pick up a bit around my apartment.  cuch nows how I go about that.  might finish by December.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am sure it is a pain. Cleaning. Who invented it? Invite a female friend over. I heard they are great at it.

----------


## kevinjoseph



----------


## Ironman

I am sick of being behind people who drive under the speed limit on purpose.  Can people not read the signs on the side of the road?  55 miles an hour means 55, not 45, not 50, and not 40.  All y'alls need to be pulled over for going too slow!

----------


## Cuchculan

Here in Ireland some people stick and L plate in their car window and never get a full license. I think there should be a time limit on how long you can have this L plate. Make them take the driving test within a certain amount of time. I would gladly say three strikes and you are out. Some people sit the test twenty or more times before they are passed. Which shows they should not have been on the road most of that time as they hadn't a clue about driving. I think they are passed because the driving schools are fed up looking at them. Should be a limit on how many times you can sit the test before you are told ' give it up, you can't fecken drive '.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I helped my dad practice for his driving test when he was probably far too old for it.  During the first one he didnt stop at a stop sign.  He maxed out at about 15mph and was well known by local police because other drivers thought he was drunk.  He did get it back but only for a few weeks.

----------


## fetisha

Porn should be banned

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well ban sex as well then.

----------


## fetisha

> May as well ban sex as well then.



Um you know I didn't mean that so don't go there please.

----------


## Cuchculan

Why porn though? Both men and women make a small fortune out of been in porn movies. Everybody knows what they are. So if they offend people, those people should not watch one. I agree they give a false idea about what sex is like and all about. But they are harming nobody at all. Some people like to watch them as couples. Others by themselves. Now if you had of said certain types of porn I would have agreed with you. As some can be just sick. Normal porn I have no problem with at all. It is all the weird stuff that maybe should be banned.

----------


## fetisha

Hypergamy isn't all that bad

----------


## fetisha

It sucks that having or making friends is more important and trendy than making good grades in school.

----------


## Cuchculan

These nobody loses races at school sport's days should be all banned. What is the bloody point? You come first or last and you get the same medal. What values is that actually teaching young kids? No need to try hard in life, you will always be rewarded anyway? Then in life if they fail at something and get nothing for it, how disappointed will they be? Non conpeditive aports. No winners or losers. Somebody shoot me now.

----------


## CloudMaker



----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 is back with a bang

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  is back with a bang



LOL did you miss me cuchy-cuch?

btw congrats on going through with the whole Brexit thing. so happy for you that your gaining back independence and people are waking up and kicking out the GLOBALISTS!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Ignorant as ever. Next Canada will be in the Middle East.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Ignorant as ever. Next Canada will be in the Middle East.



wow I guess someone is salty that it’s no longer going to be a UNITED kingdom LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

It has actually helped Unite Ireland in more ways than it was ever United before. As free trade will be allowed between North and South. This is annoying those who want the North to be part of the UK.

----------


## Otherside

> Ignorant as ever. Next Canada will be in the Middle East.



Nah, they'll join Europe by competing in everyones favourite song contest, just like Australia, Azerbaijan, Israel...

(Please could we at least be leaving Eurovision?)

----------


## Cuchculan

That is all a fix these days. Not even worth entering. We send out worst acts these days. Nobody good wants to go near that contest.

----------


## fetisha

Forgiveness is bs

----------


## Cuchculan

> Forgiveness is bs



So is hatred. If you hate somebody, you are the one with the hate inside of you. The person you are hating is feeling nothing at all.

----------


## fetisha

> So is hatred. If you hate somebody, you are the one with the hate inside of you. The person you are hating is feeling nothing at all.



Please leave me alone, this thread is called unpopular opinion for a reason. You don't know what I and others been through with being hurt so many times.

----------


## Cuchculan

The word ' opinion ' means we can all have opinions on other people's opinions. Hate all you want.

----------


## CloudMaker

I’m glad so many people cancelled thanksgiving this year

----------


## Cuchculan

Was going to be another one of those days. People gather in homes. We don't do that over here. One day we sort of forget the date of. But are a few more big days ahead. We shall see how people behave on those days. They could cancel them all for all I care.

----------


## Otherside

Don't here either, but all the Americans are off at work. So it's been nice and quiet the last two days. 

Christmas worries me, can't see people here behaving. Of course,  the people insisting that they "must do christmas!" on my timeline were the ones  whining not to long ago people potentially gathering for Eid or Diwali  and "ruining it for the rest of us". Hypocrites. Gonna end up stuck in  lockdown again January.  ::(: . Ah well.

----------


## Cuchculan

We we offered a choice for Christmas. Pubs opened or family visits? One or the other. I said not that we will decide the final outcome. So why even mention it as a choice, like it is up to us?

----------

